# Save Lennox



## jenniferx

Many of you are probably aware of Lennox and his story but for those who are not he could really do with your support! I honestly would break down if this happened to one of mine. I don't know how his family cope.

SaveLennox.co.uk


----------



## jenniferx




----------



## Dally Banjo

I think I signed it yesterday from another post but will check  Poor fella


----------



## dodigna

It's a disgrace


----------



## Jazmine

Oh my god. Hadn't seen this before, that is utterly shocking.

I don't understand how they can have the power to do that... I don't know how I would cope in that situation


----------



## Snoringbear

been following this on facebook. It's really shocking how the council are treating the owners and the dog.


----------



## SophieCyde

Just signed ... i think its horrific


----------



## simplysardonic

Poor little man, his family must be worried sick & heartbroken


----------



## Sam1309

i've been following Lennox very closely and BCC should be ashamed of themselves

10,000 want lennox saved 1 woman wants to prove a point!!

please please please sign the petition and bring the little girls best friend home


----------



## Malmum

Have signed and e mialed the PM about the ridiculous DDA - don't spose he'll care though - too busy living the high life to bother with things that his electorate care about!


----------



## SophieCyde

Also emailed belfast city council & my local mp ... and have a good mind to ring belfast city council tomorrow


----------



## jeanie

Signed , this is disgusting that poor baby .


----------



## jenniferx

Well today is the day. 

Please let him get home to his family.


----------



## paddyjulie

jenniferx said:


> Well today is the day.
> 
> Please let him get home to his family.


fingers crossed here x


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Poor Little man, I hope he gets to go home, he has been in there far too long!!!


----------



## s4simo

Just signed as well. I feel sick at the thought of any animal being left in that condition. Hope he's out where he should be soon x


----------



## jenniferx

11am, courtroom 6, Laganside courts. We'll know soon. I feel sick waiting thinking about this.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

has it been postponed by 30mins then?

Oh the tension is killing me!


----------



## jenniferx

Yep, you can follow the happenings on the facebook page and through twitter updates. 

Please please just let him go. I'm going to cry whatever happens today.


----------



## jenniferx

Still waiting. Argh the suspense is killing me. I can't imagine what it is like for the owners. 

I can't believe in this day and age the authorities can seize a well loved, responsibly owned (much more so than you're average dog owner) licensed family pet- hold him in a dirty pen for a year and then make the owners fight for his life. It's absolutely sick. It makes me so angry.


----------



## xxbailliexx

i've been following lennox on facebook, such a sad story 

is there no word yet then how the court case has gone?


----------



## jenniferx

They broke for lunch till 1.45pm, so they should be resuming about now. I have everything crossed.


----------



## Malmum

Goodness, they certainly know how to drag it out don't they?


----------



## xxbailliexx

such a shame  that poor family, i also have everything crossed for them and hope poor lennox is'nt too mentally scarred after what he's been through


----------



## jamie1977

Fingers crossed


----------



## Tigerneko

will the outcome be decided today?

really hope its in their (and lennox's) favour


----------



## jenniferx

I really don't know- I don't have much experience of stuff like this to know if it's typical to resolve in one go like that or not? 

There is the anticipation of getting a verdict on the social media sites at any time but again I dunno whether it'll be in the next few hours or what!


----------



## jenniferx

> It's not looking good guys. I would love to be proved wrong, but it sounds a lot to me like the judge has already made his decision and is just going through the motions. The prosecution are lying through their teeth making Lennox out to be some kind of wild man-eating monster, while the defense are raising some good points but are being shot down and picked to death periodically by the prosecutor AND the judge.


From facebook. 
Trying to stay positive, not over till it's over.


----------



## Tigerneko

Well you never know with court bodies.... maybe he's just testing them, trying to get them to crumble or trip up about his temperament.

We can only keep hoping.....


----------



## jenniferx

> Yes there was an expert / behaviorist giving evidence just before I left, but even the judge was having a go at him. The expert was saying that Lennox needed to be retrained with how he perceived things (Lennox is nervous aggressive, so snaps when frightened) but the judge basically just laughed at him for talking nonsense.





> This is the last appeal they have. I'm pretty sure today is the decider. Although the judge seems to have mobility problems - one could maybe argue that he rushed the case because he was uncomfortable and just wanted to speed things up for his own comfort.





> They admitted that being kenneled probably did contribute to Lennox's distress, but then argued that "most dogs settle after the first few days, but Lennox is an extremely unusual and unpredictable animal". He doesn't fit the stereotype of your average Pit Bull. Altogether now - BECAUSE HE IS NOT A F'ING PIT BULL!!!


More from the page.


----------



## xxbailliexx

i actually feel physically sick at this 
this does nothing for the bad press these dogs are getting,poor boy has done nothing wrong except look wrong


----------



## xxbailliexx

just seen the judge ha said lennox has to be put too sleep


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

This hasnt been official confirmed. FB is just going mad over 1 persons comment! I hope its not true!


----------



## jenniferx

I'm waiting till it comes from Craig or Caroline or anyone "official" but my god I feel sick.


----------



## xxbailliexx

i hope its not true i really do, surely as he has'nt done anything they cant possibly put him to sleep!?!


----------



## jenniferx

It's official then. They will appeal but urgh, why should it even come to this. I have no words, it is so wrong.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Yes I believe so. I will be writing a letter to the BBC and the BCC!


----------



## Malmum

I think we should all press the BBC to do a Panorama programme or something similar - the abuse of these dogs has to be made more public. I think it's only us dog owners who actually realise what's going on here, many many people don't and think the DDA is just aimed at dangerous dogs and not innocent ones.

I feel so so sorry for Lennox and his owners and we know an appeal will probably bring the same results! 

So much for being man's best friend eh?


----------



## lozb

This is SO wrong.

Poor family & poor Lennox. Hope their appeal goes the RIGHT way. 
x


----------



## jamie1977

Poor dog lets hope the appeal goes well.


----------



## paddyjulie

oh..that is so sad


----------



## MarKalAm

Email [email protected]. Subject; SAVE LENNOX.

If we all do it it might make them listen.


----------



## Malmum

Thanks for the link markalam - will be e mailing them shortly.


----------



## shibby

I'm almost crying after hearing the verdict  He should be home! How anyone could argue otherwise is beyond me  They've waited so long to get to court and now this


----------



## shibby

MarKalAm said:


> Email [email protected]. Subject; SAVE LENNOX.
> 
> If we all do it it might make them listen.





Malmum said:


> Thanks for the link markalam - will be e mailing them shortly.


Here's a template from Facebook:

[email protected] 
Subject - SAVE LENNOX

Dear BBC,
I am writing to you as many other people will be, with regards to Saving Lennox. It has been ruled by a judge today that he should be put to sleep, because of the way he looks. There is page on Facebook, with more than 20,000 members, following his story. We need media coverage ASAP to help save lennox's life! Please help...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jamie1977

taken from twitter........

*"Belfast S***** Council want payment for all the inhumane care and kenneling provided over last 11 months. What a joke! "*

Are they taking the P***??????????????


----------



## jenniferx

Well I just don't know what to say. I really don't. I will do all I personally can to see that he is not destroyed but you feel so helpless. 

I emailed the BBC earlier today so I'll be watching at 6.30pm to see if they'll cover it. So far there has been nothing on the UTV news though the story is on their website.


----------



## portiaa

This is awful! Emailed BBC earlier. The poor family-i really feel for them.


----------



## vizzy24

Not that there could be a reason but have they said any reason why they have come to this awful decision


----------



## jamie1977

vizzy24 said:


> Not that there could be a reason but have they said any reason why they have come to this awful decision


Because the judge feels he is not to be trusted without a muzzle when outdoors.


----------



## jamie1977

UTV News - Judge orders Lennox destruction


----------



## Lulus mum

Absolutely gutted and so angry-his poor family must be in bits
What a heartless and totally wrong decision.
Hope something can be done to save him
Maureen


----------



## lozb

I hope people here have signed the petition... and, if on facebook, liked the page.
This poor dog needs to be with his family - where he belongs. There's No Need for him to be pts. 
23500 people on facebook agree..
I've been like a woman on a mission - emailing Paul O'Grady, Graham Norton, Sara Cox.. anyone I can think of to drum up support.
Really hope the families appeal works...
x


----------



## cinnamontoast

I thought the deed was done? My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## lozb

cinammontoast said:


> I thought the deed was done? My heart goes out to his family.


The court case was today but he's not been pts yet (though some people believe he may have already been pts and this is just a 'process'  )
They're going to appeal - the world is watching Belfast and I hope they come good in the end. x


----------



## Malmum

I have e mailed the bbc, bbc Ireland, Bob Russel mp, as he was just on the news campaigning for wild animals not to be used in circus' and the UTV news link on this page. Other's must do the same.

This case, like so many is sickening!


----------



## lozb

Over 24,600 people are now supporters on the facebook page - some positive comments on there too about how people can help.
Really hope there's some good news for Lennox.. and soon. 
xx


----------



## Argent

BCC need to realise now that no matter which decision they make, they have already damaged their reputation beyond belief. The only difference being if they choose to free Lennox after the appeal, then it should be the end of all the 'abuse' they've apparently been getting. Nothing compared to what they've put Lennox and his owners through these last 11 months though 

If the appeal fails...well...Belfast will crash. So many people know about this now, and people will just fight harder and harder when they decide to wrongly pull up another innocent dog. They will not hear the end of it, we cannot be silenced.


----------



## jenniferx

The thing that really turns me is thinking that there are people yesterday from the council that would actually be celebrating a win in achieving a destruction order. 

Shops in Belfast like LUSH! have had petitions up... politicians have spoken out in support of Lennox..... The family have the support so it just breaks my heart that it has to come to this.


----------



## jamie1977

Another Lennox thread on here mentions that the BBC are trying to get in touch with the family.


----------



## lozb

SAVE LENNOX - Cheezburger.com

You know I love LOL... Just made this:









Not a 'funny' but an important message... if you get chance, please vote it up - might get on the 'vote' page, or better still, the front page


----------



## Horse and Hound

Sent everyone of them an email...and got a few back saying inboxes were full...

copy of what I sent to the Pm office.

After having recently come across the appalling treatment of the poor dog, Lennox in the care of Belfast City Council, I would like to know more about how, exactly, you policies on promoting animal welfare are?

I seriously do hope that the whole world that is watching this case does unite to show what a pathetic and down right dangerous law the DDA is. Has it stopped or prevented anyone's life from being taken? I'd love to know the statistics. Dog breeds are not dangerous, the wrong owners are. More effort should be put into enforcing proper dog ownership, or following up on those banned from owning dogs remain dogless! 

I am disgusted and wholly glad I do not live in Belfast for fear of my loving, soft and treasured Staffordshire Bull Terrier being seized. I can only imagine the stress this poor animal and his family are going through.

315 days he's been locked away...and still nothing has been done about it. Nation of animal lovers?? Don't make me laugh...


----------



## jamie1977

Lennoxs owner and BCC are on BBC Ireland Show Nolan form 9am tomorrow.

It's a radio show tune in here, also watch the webcam BBC - Nolan - Home

Spread the word, and listen to BCC spread lies.


----------



## jamie1977

video - YouTube - Save Lennox


----------



## Malmum

PM's a waste of bloody space!  I e mailed him a few months back regarding the DDA and haven't heard a word from his office. I've always got a reply from previous PM's office but not this one! 

Good luck and lets know if you get a reply.


----------



## jenniferx

Here's a direct link to the V. Stillwell blog. It also gives a nicely concise summary of how responsible Lennox's owners were.

http://positively.com/2011/03/31/save-lennox/

It's great to see the celebrity support over the last few days. 
I hope that it will make a difference when push comes to shove.

Does anyone know the standard legal procedure here? I know they are meeting next week to timetable the appeal but supposing that it fails- what is the next step, can you appeal again or will that decision be final?


----------



## jamie1977

actor Anthony Head (the prime minister in little britain) is now supporting Lennox.


----------



## jamie1977

Taken from another lennox thread on here.........

Peaceful protest - London, Trafalgar Square - Saturday 9th April, 12pm.


----------



## jamie1977

new save lennox video YouTube - Save Lennox, dog in Northern Ireland


----------



## jamie1977

Lennox is 6 today. Happy Birthday


----------



## candysmum

.................................


----------



## lozb

The facebook page for Lennox has just past the 30,000 mark.... 

Please, keep it going, it must mean SO much to the family to know they are supported.... from all around the globe.....

Please, sign the petition, join the page, spread the word... He MUST be saved.....


----------



## Tigerneko

I have tweeted Bill Bailey, Stephen Fry, Dom Joly, Dara O'Briain, David Mitchell, Robert Webb, Ricky Wilson (Kaiser Chiefs), Animal Planet and Simon Pegg.

Will tweet a few more as well


----------



## Tigerneko

Tweeted a few more celebs 

I am praying someone re-tweets it, my hopes are on Bill Bailey because he is a dog lover 


How about Martin Clunes? He is a massive doggy person - is there any way of contacting him?


----------



## jamie1977

Youtube and their stupid suggestions. If you watch the Lennox video,once it ends all the suggestions are videos for dog fights


----------



## Jonesey

I signed the petition too.

Can't believe they're doing this, it's like they just want a 'win' now. No matter that that poor dog will die if they get it.


----------



## MarKalAm

A word about Lennox | www.cesarsway.com


----------



## lozb

Dr Roger Mugford Speaks About Lennox

In a recent newspaper article, the highly respected animal behaviourist Dr Roger Mugford spoke about Lennox and the global campaign to save Lennox.

Expert View
Witch-hunt of maligned breeds is shameful

Lennox has become an icon for dog lovers worldwide. There are lots of other dogs like Lennox, all equally deserving and mistreated by the authorities. It is right that this one is seen as an ambassador for the hundreds that have been killed on the back of indiscriminate dog control. Im glad that the internet has made the stupidity towards dogs in Northern Ireland known across the globe. It is important that people know just how unfair this situation is. The campaign to save Lennox has only been made possible through social networking on Facebook and other sites. I dont know how they have managed to galvanise such widespread support, but it has been effective across the globe. Lennoxs story is a very powerful message and it is quite right that it has warmed the hearts of thousands of people.

Theres lots of legal mumbo-jumbo about pitbull terrier-types, classed because their ears are so long and their chests are so deep. The reason Lennoxs case is so popular is because of peoples hatred of breed-specific legislation. It is like saying lets get rid of redheads or people with long noses because of how they look. We would be up in arms if this was about humans, so why arent we more excited about stopping the laws governing animals? Scientifically, there is no evidence of any relationship between aggression and the breed of dog.
I do not condone any of the violence or threats that have surrounded the campaign. We need to be sensible about this. We should be ashamed of how we have treated this dog.

Dr Roger Mugford is an animal behaviour expert and leading campaigner against unjust treatment of dogs. He founded the Animal Behaviour Centre in 1979.


----------



## Argent

I've emailed msn news...I can't believe they haven't picked up on the story yet!


----------



## Argent

Either the FB group has been deleted or I have been banned from it!?


----------



## jamie1977

Argent said:


> Either the FB group has been deleted or I have been banned from it!?


Looks like it has been deleted/removed


----------



## lozb

It could be the 'trolls' reporting it as abusive (as they did with the link)

Or it could be Lennox's family, maybe they've closed it due to the horrid trolls posting/commenting on there


----------



## Argent

I can't believe it  There was so much positivity, action and talk of peaceful protests for Lennox's freedom and they decide to take it down!?
Meanwhile in Fb's underbelly, there are group showing explicit images of animal abuse - first hand images whilst they gloat about how great it all is 
I don't want to go pointing fingers but I bet the BCC complained to fb about 'abuse' and 'harassment' again, poor dears... :glare:


----------



## Argent

lozb said:


> It could be the 'trolls' reporting it as abusive (as they did with the link)
> 
> Or it could be Lennox's family, maybe they've closed it due to the horrid trolls posting/commenting on there


I didn't spot any trolls, and I've been reading it all day! The page owner keeps deleting things really quickly...could well be trolls reporting it, the swines...


----------



## jamie1977

All good, taken from twitter.........

Facebook page temporarily disabled by Admin whilst FB look into the troll currently posting graphic images. Please retweet. Thank you all.


----------



## lozb

Tweet from Save Lennox:

Facebook page temporarily disabled by Admin whilst FB look into the troll currently posting graphic images. Please retweet. Thank you all.

................

Someone had set up a page 'Kill Lennox the killer dog' (or similar) and they were liking all the posts on Save Lennox 
A fair few graphic images had been posted too, over the last day or so 

Why do they do it? Why not just crawl back under their rock?


----------



## SpringerHusky

A word about Lennox | www.cesarsway.com

Ceaser has also discussed his feelings to the issue.


----------



## MarKalAm

Yes Facebook is down due to idiots, sure it'll be sorted soon.



SpringerHusky said:


> A word about Lennox | www.cesarsway.com
> 
> Ceaser has also discussed his feelings to the issue.


Yep, posted it earlier and now he's tweeted the link to it. Well done him. 

"I have heard your concerns abt Lennox. Here are my thoughts - pls remember to keep an open mind and heart:• 02/04/2011 06:30 PM"


----------



## lozb

Kill Lennox the dangerous, vicious, evil devil dog - Lawyer | Facebook

Please report this facebook page - evil [email protected]@ards want putting down themselves


----------



## MarKalAm

Reported. [email protected]!


----------



## Petloversdigest

Apologies for not reading every page on this thread - but when is a decision likely to be made about this poor dog?


----------



## jamie1977

Petloversdigest said:


> Apologies for not reading every page on this thread - but when is a decision likely to be made about this poor dog?


The family have 2 weeks to appeal.


----------



## tjk

what do we report it as ?
the horrid one i mean


----------



## KalokiMallow

I really hope they get this sorted, poor little thing muxt miss his family loads


----------



## Argent

I reported it as graphic violence...those images are horrible 

I reckon some form of protection will be needed for the peaceful protesters if these nobs are planning on showing up...


----------



## Petloversdigest

jamie1977 said:


> The family have 2 weeks to appeal.


Hard to believe he has been kept in those conditions for so long - heartbreaking for his owners..Are they optimistic they will get him back on appeal?


----------



## Argent

I don't think anyone knows, but I do think the BCC should be prosecuted for animal cruelty, the way they've kept Lennox all this time...
They don't meet any of the DEFRA standards or the five freedoms...they've set Lennox up to break his soul and make him appear to be a dangerous dog when he is in fact traumatised and broken. Absolute scum, they are.


----------



## Petloversdigest

Argent said:


> I don't think anyone knows, but I do think the BCC should be prosecuted for animal cruelty, the way they've kept Lennox all this time...
> They don't meet any of the DEFRA standards or the five freedoms...they've set Lennox up to break his soul and make him appear to be a dangerous dog when he is in fact traumatised and broken. Absolute scum, they are.


Seems reminiscent of '1984'.....


----------



## jamie1977

Petloversdigest said:


> Hard to believe he has been kept in those conditions for so long - heartbreaking for his owners..Are they optimistic they will get him back on appeal?


It could go 50/50 but since the initial verdict of PTS, they have gained loads of support from some big names. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Petloversdigest

jamie1977 said:


> It could go 50/50 but since the initial verdict of PTS, they have gained loads of support from some big names. So fingers crossed.


That sounds promising - what a terrible game of chance as to who makes what decision. I cannot even begin to imagine what the family must have been through these last few months.


----------



## jamie1977

Official Save Lennox Campaign Facebook Page


----------



## billie jo

I've just phoned my friend who is on the national RSPCA governing council and told her to take a look at this - this dog deserves to be saved!


----------



## Argent

billie jo said:


> I've just phoned my friend who is on the national RSPCA governing council and told her to take a look at this - this dog deserves to be saved!


That's brilliant news. I know a lot of the time the RSPCA let us down, but this is such a high profile case that they might just be able to help save him and prosecute the incompetent idiots that let all this happen!


----------



## Johnderondon

The RSPCA does a great deal of good work in many, many areas of animal welfare.

On the issue of BSL they are _worse_ than useless.

In this incidence they will simply claim that it is the jurisdiction of the USPCA anyway (who are even more pro-BSL). Sorry but that's the politics of the issue. The police like BSL and the RSPCA have to work closely with the police. They won't rock the BSL boat.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere

My heart just broke. 

I signed and will pass on the link. Thank you for raising awareness. x


----------



## lozb

The Save Lennox Petition

37,097 signatures!!! 

The fb page is still down & can't blame them after the disgusting trolls got their nasty grip on it! 

However, must try to stay positive. Me & my daughter are going to London for the peaceful march on the 9th. Will take photo's and share after the event.

There Has to be hope for Lennox!


----------



## Argent

Victoria Stilwell has tweeted the family have been accepted for appeal  Sounds hopeful 

Also, the BCC wanted somewhere between £7000 and £11000 for Lennox's kennel fee  The judge basically told them to piss off


----------



## Tigerneko

Argent said:


> Victoria Stilwell has tweeted the family have been accepted for appeal  Sounds hopeful
> 
> Also, the BCC wanted somewhere between £7000 and £11000 for Lennox's kennel fee  The judge basically told them to piss off


Well that's about the best news there's been so far  let's just hope everyone keeps up the good work


----------



## lozb

So pleased about the court news from today - though they're being cautious about it.. it's positive, a small step in the right direction 

Petition is now at 39,850!

Surely it'll reach 40k tonight?

The Save Lennox Petition


----------



## Tigerneko

lozb said:


> So pleased about the court news from today - though they're being cautious about it.. it's positive, a small step in the right direction
> 
> Petition is now at 39,850!
> 
> Surely it'll reach 40k tonight?
> 
> The Save Lennox Petition


39869 Total Signatures! 19 more signatures in the last 10 minutes 

I want to do a countdown..... or count up to 40k


----------



## lozb

39877 ........................|!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko

39877 Total Signatures


----------



## lozb

Verbatim said:


> 39877 Total Signatures


:nono::nono:
39881


----------



## Tigerneko

lozb said:


> :nono::nono:
> 39881


39883 Total Signatures :nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## lozb

Verbatim said:


> 39883 Total Signatures :nono::nono::nono::nono:


:nono: :tongue_smilie: :nono::tongue_smilie:

39890

Not long now!


----------



## Tigerneko

lozb said:


> :nono: :tongue_smilie: :nono::tongue_smilie:
> 
> 39890
> 
> Not long now!


39903 :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:

not long at all :thumbup: I think we will get there


----------



## lozb

Verbatim said:


> 39883 Total Signatures :nono::nono::nono::nono:


39925

:001_tt1: :w00t: :cornut:

We WILL get there!!!!!!

(and hopefully before my bedtime, tired already but will have to stay up!!! )


----------



## Tigerneko

lozb said:


> 39925
> 
> :001_tt1: :w00t: :cornut:
> 
> We WILL get there!!!!!!
> 
> (and hopefully before my bedtime, tired already but will have to stay up!!! )


39939 :crazy: :tongue: :yesnod:

Yeah I was gonna get an early night but not any more :lol:


----------



## lozb

39974 :thumbup1: :thumbup: :001_wub:

We'll be in bed soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko

39994..... Just putting my PJs on


----------



## Tigerneko

*40001* :thumbup: :thumbup:

Night


----------



## lozb

YES YES YES!

40,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## lozb

Verbatim said:


> *40001* :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Night


:lol: You beat me to it! Night 
xx


----------



## Tigerneko

lozb said:


> :lol: You beat me to it! Night
> xx


But you got a picture of it, I wasn't that clever :lol:

Wonder who that 40,000th person was!

See you same time tomorrow for the 50,000th :lol:


----------



## lozb

Verbatim said:


> But you got a picture of it, I wasn't that clever :lol:
> 
> Wonder who that 40,000th person was!
> 
> See you same time tomorrow for the 50,000th :lol:


I'll get the wine in 
xx


----------



## Tigerneko

lozb said:


> I'll get the wine in
> xx


Yes we could have a glass for every signature :lol:

Might need someone to count the signatures for us after the first 10 but never mind :lol:


----------



## Argent

41562 Total Signatures - it's growing quickly!!!


----------



## Tigerneko

Argent said:


> 41562 Total Signatures - it's growing quickly!!!


Bloomin heck, we might be celebrating the 50,000th tonight after all lol


----------



## Argent

I hope so - fb are making it difficult to spread the word, but I think it's just made people angrier so everyone's just ranting about it irl and telling others about it that way.


----------



## Tigerneko

Argent said:


> I hope so - fb are making it difficult to spread the word, but I think it's just made people angrier so everyone's just ranting about it irl and telling others about it that way.


Why are they making it difficult? I am keeping up to date via here and Twitter mostly, not bothering much with FB tbh.

Have you joined the save Lennox forum? I have just made an account but had no confirmation email yet.

Hope I'm allowed to talk about this on here :lol:


----------



## Argent

Well I don't have twitter, can't stand the thing lol, so fb was my main source of news and they've taken the main page down because of trolls, but are also stopping people typing the www. address for the official site and such.

Haven't joined that forum yet, just had a look, doesn't seem to be as much on there.


----------



## Tigerneko

Argent said:


> Well I don't have twitter, can't stand the thing lol, so fb was my main source of news and they've taken the main page down because of trolls, but are also stopping people typing the www. address for the official site and such.
> 
> Haven't joined that forum yet, just had a look, doesn't seem to be as much on there.


Aww what's the point in that, stupid FB 

Yeah I think it's one of those where you have to join to see it all... If it isn't then it's not a very big forum lol


----------



## lozb

Save Lennox | Facebook

The fb page is back open 
Wall is disabled though - to stop the trolls from ruining it again...
x


----------



## lozb

The Save Lennox Petition
51,115 signatures on it.

Just heard that Belfast City Council are delaying any decisions until SEPTEMBER.

It's been 1 year since Lennox was taken from his home.

This is *WRONG*.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere

Unbelievable. That poor dog. Disgraceful. I can't even fathom this, what the frig is wrong with people?


----------



## Honey Bee

Poor Lennox and his family. Can't image what it must be like to have this hanging over them for so long. If he was a person being kept in this state it would infringe his human rights and all hell would break loose!!! 

Signed the petition a while ago and sent an Email to Belfast City Council but, of course, have not heard from them yet. Will send them a reminder! :mad2:


----------



## Tigerneko

I can't believe they are dragging their feet so much 

Surely it's best to make a decision quickly either way, being cooped up for so long is terrible for poor Lennox, in some ways (not that I think he should be), it almost seems more kind to have him PTS than keep him locked away from his family, I'm sure he won't get any walks or attention


----------



## lozb

Can you believe he's STILL not home? :crying:

Please keep sharing his story... poor fella


----------



## 5rivers79

Malmum said:


> Have signed and e mialed the PM about the ridiculous DDA - don't spose he'll care though - too busy living the high life to bother with things that his electorate care about!


Maybe we should setup a template of a letter that we can all send to our local MPs regarding this case and the DDA? If theres enough of us that send it maybe the voice of innocent dogs can be heard?


----------



## Leah84

i do wish they`d update on what`s going on, i`ve heard so many rumours going around and i know it must be hard for those involved but it`s been a long time since anything was said about the case  i wish they`d let him home soon!


----------



## Malmum

5rivers79 said:


> Maybe we should setup a template of a letter that we can all send to our local MPs regarding this case and the DDA? If theres enough of us that send it maybe the voice of innocent dogs can be heard?


They don't give a toss anyway, here's the reply I got.


----------



## astara

totally unaceptable a disgrace that poor lil fella counsil should be ashamed patition signed


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere

Hi, guys, I'm just wondering, does anybody have an update on this? Is Lennox still alive? Breaks my heart to think of him.


----------



## hazyreality

petition signed, not read his story before, how sad it is that "type breeds" are getting this treatment  
Hope he is still alive and hope that he is back with his family, he doesnt deserve this treatment.

*Heidi*


----------



## Leah84

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Hi, guys, I'm just wondering, does anybody have an update on this? Is Lennox still alive? Breaks my heart to think of him.


he`s still alive, last i heard was that a behaviourist was trying to gain access to lennox but the council were playing diversion tactics. there haven`t been as many updates and i think most things are being kept hush these days after the threats to bcc and their staff began from some save lennox supporters


----------



## BumbleFluff

I cant believe this is still going on!! i remember reading this last year, the poor dog and poor family! i cannot imagine what it would be like if this happened to me  SAVE LENNOX!!! :crying:


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere

Leah84 said:


> he`s still alive, last i heard was that a behaviourist was trying to gain access to lennox but the council were playing diversion tactics. there haven`t been as many updates and i think most things are being kept hush these days after the threats to bcc and their staff began from some save lennox supporters


Thank you, Leah.

Poor sod. Just sickening.


----------



## Tigerneko

Leah84 said:


> he`s still alive, last i heard was that a behaviourist was trying to gain access to lennox but the council were playing diversion tactics. there haven`t been as many updates and i think most things are being kept hush these days after the threats to bcc and their staff began from some save lennox supporters


it's such a shame that there have to be people who ruin it! I understand that people will be really angry but why make threats? thats hardly gonna make the Lennox supporters look like good people is it!

I quite often think about him and wonder what's going on, hasn't it been delayed until September sometime?


----------



## Leah84

just seen on fb that lennox court appeal is on september 16th. will be hoping and praying for those idiots to see sense and let this poor boy go, he`s been trapped in there way too long and treated worse than a criminal for no reason!

i think this poster says everything:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

I thought the judge ruled him to be PTS? After the last courtcase??


----------



## jenniferx

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> I thought the judge ruled him to be PTS? After the last courtcase??


Yes, they are appealing that decision. As far as I know, they tried to appeal earlier in the year but the Council stalled and it was put off till Sept.


----------



## Leah84

jenniferx said:


> Yes, they are appealing that decision. As far as I know, they tried to appeal earlier in the year but the Council stalled and it was put off till Sept.


yup that`s right, the family have a right to contest the decision and until they do nothing can be done to poor lennox. they had a hearing date in march (i think it was?) and the council never showed for it so it had to be postponed. the whole thing has been reducing me to tears thinking of him stuck in there, i just wish they`d allow him his freedom


----------



## 5rivers79

Its a shame the petition is stuck at 56000..apparently once a petition reaches over 100000 then it has to be discussed in Parliament.


----------



## lozb

The court appeal date is tomorrow...16th September...
The petition now has 76787 signatures... The Save Lennox Petition

Please keep Lennox in your thoughts tomorrow.... he should be at home with his family.... fingers & paws crossed that will happen...

If you haven't heard his story, read about him here: Save Lennox


----------



## Quinzell

Oh jeez I didn't realize about the 100,000 ruling! Whilst getting 20,000+ signatures in a matter of hours might seem impossible, stranger things have happened.

I have just shared their page (again on Facebook) and will ask others to do the same. This whole situation is just crazy and so infuriating.


----------



## sianrees1979

signed, hope all goes well and he's soon back home where he belongs


----------



## BumbleFluff

Ive shared this again on fb, ive had a couple of people signed it and my brother signed it twice (somehow has 2 IP addresses, one for UK and one for miami)  How many sigs do they need?


----------



## Malmum

OMG - please, please lets all hope the poor boy is saved, he's waited for so long, has so many followers that surely he deserves a reprieve 

All hopes pinned on an understanding judge tomorrow, one that realises the flaws this ridiculous law has.

Good Luck Lennox sweetheart - so many people rooting for you boy xxxx


----------



## Argent

I fear what kind of state he's in at this point. If he is released, he's going to need some serious rehabilitation, according to a person who managed to visit Lennox in the last couple of months, he's very overweight and suffering with his skin condition that they haven't been treating. Here's hoping he remembers his family and goes straight back to being the adored family member he was before all this.

If the judge decides otherwise, Belfast City Council have well and truly dug their own graves - we can't be silenced. Common sense must prevail!


----------



## Malmum

A special little prayer going out for Lennox and his family tonight for strength and the hope of a good outcome. xx


----------



## LinznMilly

Signed! Thank God I'm not too late!! Go home to your loving family soon gorgeous boy!


----------



## jenniferx

So today is the day. I think they are due in court around 11am. I hope so much this goes Lennox's way. I am so nervous for them.


----------



## 2lisa2

i was just thinking about that myself good luck lennox xx


----------



## BeagleOesx

Fingers & paws crossed for the right result today so that Lennox can be back to where he belongs, poor little fellow


----------



## Argent

My god, have you seen the pictures that have surfaced!?
After the dog warden insisting in court that she's afraid of him, he's unhandleable and she's too scared to go into the vicinity, these pics tell a completely different story!

An Act Of Perjury By Belfast City Council Dog Wardens

Sickening! Now they can be done for Animal Cruelty (fattening Lennox up to make him look bigger and more menacing to the court?) and Perjury!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex

Fingers crossed for Lennox and his family. 

Court started at 10.30. 

FREE LENNOX 

xxx


----------



## Quinzell

Thinking about Lennox......I really hope that they see sense and this boy is home with his family soon.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Atleast lennox is not being starved like so many end up but my god he's huge. How could someone lie like that and allow the dog to kiss and cuddle with them knowing you're signing his death warrent!

Best of luck lennox, got everything I can think of crossed and paying for you to be free.


----------



## Quinzell

All I can say is that she must be a very sick woman with some mental issues. There's no logical reasoning behind someone who can hug, cuddle, kiss and pet a dog but at the same time be doing their utmost to destroy it.

Does anyone have any news how the hearing went?


----------



## jenniferx

Not yet. I am refreshing a million times a second. They won't be allowed to tweet or communicate from court so I guess we will just have to wait. I feel sick with nerves about the whole thing. The perjury pictures speak a thousand words.


----------



## Quinzell

Same here 

Where are you getting the info from?


----------



## jenniferx

Twitter mainly. They have paused till 2pm for lunch.


----------



## Quinzell

Jeeez....lets hope its a good outcome. His family must be so anxious.


----------



## Leah84

apparently they`re not expecting to hear anything till after 5 at the earliest, at least according to a girl who`s in the court


----------



## tiggerthumper

Fingers, toes, legs, paws, everything crossed for Lennox and the prevalence of common sense xox


----------



## Malmum

Waiting with baited breath!


----------



## natty01

me too . its a terrible situation.



Malmum said:


> Waiting with baited breath!


----------



## Quinzell

Signature count is outstanding...83,985. That's over 3,000 signatures in a matter of hours (minutes?). People need to keep signing it.....

Edit: 84,195 - Save Lennox. It just goes to show the power of the internet!


----------



## Quinzell

Latest news says that they are arranging another court date????????


----------



## SpringerHusky

> Save Lennox
> Courts running out of time today. Back on 23rd for 2nd day of hearing!


Ugh what a pain, more waiting! :cursing:


----------



## natty01

omg how can they do that ? i know im impatient but this takes the piss. i thought was the last one they could do.



LouiseH said:


> Latest news says that they are arranging another court date????????


----------



## Malmum

Oh FFS!!! They really are taking the piss aren't they? I wish this was on the main news so as people could see what a sham this whole case has been!

A nation of dog lovers? yeh right!!


----------



## natty01

i think its amazing his owners have had the strength to carry on , i cant imagine how how horrendous this ordeal has been for them .


----------



## Quinzell

I honestly can't imagine what the family must be going through. 

What the idiots at the council and the courts don't understand is that this is a family member that they have cruely taken away from them.


----------



## 5rivers79

Maybe its time this is made high profile and taken to the media or a news channel. Any of Rupert Murdochs papers would love this story!


----------



## natty01

ive just posted his page on my facebook , i have a lot of people from america on there , i dont know how many americans are aware of the story but since pit bulls and american bulldogs are from there maybe lots of those dog lovers will sign the petition if they havent heard about it all ready. i cant say as ive seen the news story here in england although i probably just missed it .


----------



## Quinzell

The Patrick Miracle have just shared it on their site. That has thousands of members, so hopefully and it looks like that's getting them quite a bit of attention 

Petition is over 85,000 now so lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Leah84

natty01 said:


> ive just posted his page on my facebook , i have a lot of people from america on there , i dont know how many americans are aware of the story but since pit bulls and american bulldogs are from there maybe lots of those dog lovers will sign the petition if they havent heard about it all ready. i cant say as ive seen the news story here in england although i probably just missed it .


victoria stillwell has been promoting the case over in the states and from her fb and twitter pages  the more it`s posted the more chance there is of them taking some notice, we can only pray for him


----------



## lozb

Victoria Stilwell Speaks About BSL & Lennox
Here's Victoria's web page on Lennox  xx


----------



## jenniferx

Ok guys, it is nearing the end game now. Hardly any time till Friday and the petition is growing still. Now is the the time to (if you haven't already) sign, share, cross post, tweet/retweet-everywhere you can for one final push.

Save And Release Lennox Petition


----------



## Malmum

Please ask everyone in your household to sign this and work colleagues. We need to get signatures up by friday.


----------



## jenniferx

Again just another friendly bump to share and support the Lennox case.

I loathe so much that this is my council that has done this and I hope to god that tomorrow Lennox will be free and home again with his family.

*Lennox's Story- Via Victoria Stilwell's Blog*



> On the 19th May 2010, Lennox, a five year old American Bull dog Labrador cross was wrongfully seized by Belfast City Council Dog Wardens from his loving family home where he lives with his owners and his kennel mates. Lennox committed no crime nor did any member of the public complain about him.
> 
> Lennoxs family have done more than required by the law as responsible dog owners who also foster dogs for various Northern Ireland dog shelters. When Lennox was a puppy his owners had him neutered, licensed, insured, DNA registered, Pet Safe registered and micro chipped and although the Belfast City Council have issued a dog licence for Lennox for the last five years and continue to do so today, the Council now find the need to class him as a Pit Bull type dog and euthanize him.
> 
> I have personally joined the fight to bring Lennox back to his loving home, having spoken at length by phone with his owner. After discussing the situation, I came away thoroughly impressed with what responsible dog owners Lennox's family are. I also developed an appreciation for his place in their family unit, as he serves as a therapy dog for the family's 12 year old daughter.
> 
> Please help spread awareness of this horrific situation by signing the petition to have him released via the link below, distribute this information as widely as possible and using social media to help bring this beautiful, innocent dog home. Although this fight is for Lennox's life, there are countless other dogs in similar situations thanks to ignorance, misunderstanding, and ineffectual, faulty lawmaking. Whether you think it's morally correct or not (and in my opinion it's completely bogus - targeting the wrong end of the leash), the simple fact is that regardless of how you feel about certain types of dogs, Breed Specific Legislation (BSL) DOES NOT WORK. Dog bites in municipalities whose government have instituted BSL legislation have gone up across the board.


Save Lennox*|*Victoria Stilwell Positively


----------



## Quinzell

98485 signatures.

Once again, thinking of Lennox and his family. I hope the judge see's sense and lets this boy home with his family. I can't believe that the council are now counter suing the family over the Save Lennox website!


----------



## lozb

I keep refreshing the petition page to see if it reaches 100,000....

Really hope the outcome is good today... will be keeping my eye out for news all day..... Get Home Lennox... xxx


----------



## Quinzell

It can be done! Tweets are starting to go crazy again


----------



## frodos_electric_guitar

Poor Lennox was my first thought this morning, I've been following the story for a while. Hope it's a good outcome but this world does suck sometimes.


----------



## Quinzell

They just need around 1025 signatures now. Can they do it in half hour?? This dog needs to be saved!


----------



## jenniferx

Another nerve wracking day today then, I hope this will be an end to it, court will conclude and release Lennox to his home. 

What kills me about this case is that this dog had done absolutely nothing to warrant this, no one complained about him- nothing and yet this much loved pet has to die? It is wrong. Just so wrong. How do the people pushing for his destruction sleep at night? I know I am "preaching to the converted" on here but I just cannot believe the injustice of this particular case.


----------



## sianrees1979

fingers crossed all goes well today and lennox is back home with his loving family, just checked the pettition and there are 99205 signatures so far


----------



## Quinzell

jenniferx said:


> Another nerve wracking day today then, I hope this will be an end to it, court will conclude and release Lennox to his home.
> 
> What kills me about this case is that this dog had done absolutely nothing to warrant this, no one complained about him- nothing and yet this much loved pet has to die? It is wrong. Just so wrong. How do the people pushing for his destruction sleep at night? I know I am "preaching to the converted" on here but I just cannot believe the injustice of this particular case.


I really can't either. From my understanding, they have kept all of the correct certification for having a "banned" breed too. They foster other dogs, so they can hardly have an aggressive dog in the household. This whole situation makes me so angry. There's not even a shadow of a doubt in this case. It just makes no sense!


----------



## jenniferx

There are now just 600 signatures to go. What amazing support for this poor boy. 

What I cannot get my head around is the irrationality of the law in this instance.... a dog could maim and kill another dog and not be taken by the police to be destroyed. Yet a dog that was owned by people who have gone above and beyond in the responsibility stakes (DNA profile, microchip, insurance, license, neutered) can be ordered to die for literally no reason other than meeting certain physical dimensions. It just doesn't make any reasonable sense! 

Speaking as someone who comes from the area that Lennox was taken- there are literally hundreds of irresponsible owners out there that their resources would be better channelled at targeting. And yet they focus on innocent animals and people. It makes my blood boil. Think of the animals that they might have saved from PTS in the council pounds (and they kill A LOT of dogs over here) with the sheer amount of money they have spent on trying to destroy this one victim? I can hardly bear it.


----------



## Quinzell

Over 100,000 signatures now. People need to keep signing and making a stand!

I think that Belfast are going to be made an example of for all the other councils that take similar action.

Its sad that you feel this way about the place that you live. I really hope that the people of Belfast, and around the World can help change things and start addressing the animal issues that really need focusing on.


----------



## BumbleFluff

What time i the hearing? Poor boy, i hope it goes well and he can be returned to his family


----------



## SpringerHusky

BumbleFluff said:


> What time i the hearing? Poor boy, i hope it goes well and he can be returned to his family


10:30am this morning I believe.


----------



## Argent

LouiseH said:


> I really can't either. From my understanding, they have kept all of the correct certification for having a "banned" breed too.


Sad thing is, he's not even a "banned" breed - he's an American Bulldog/Labrador. His littermate was also seen by the same warden and was put down as a Lab x .

Positive thoughts for Lennox today, the signatures have reached over 100,300 now!


----------



## agnes2003

Anyone got any news????

Keeping absolutely EVERYTHING crossed for this poor boy.


----------



## lozb

I believe they've broken for lunch - if it's the same as last week, and I remember rightly, they should resume at 2pm.. very soon....
Fingers & paws crossed for the right result!


----------



## Malmum

Wow over 100,000 sigs eh? how great is that! :thumbup:

I have even asked some of my neighbours to sign and written the link down for them, they know i'm the mad dog lady, the one who will "wear my limbs out with all that walking" so they know Lennox's case is very special and they always fuss the dogs when I see them.

Ooow God I hope the outcome is good and it looks like the court actually helped by postponing the case for a week as we got more sigs!


----------



## jenniferx

On twitter it says that it has been unproven that he is a pitbull and it is also unproven that he is aggressive/dangerous, council now taking the angle that his owner has arthritis and is incapable of owning him. 

I hope to god that the former is true but I am holding my breath until there is any official announcement.


----------



## Malmum

Sounds good, they're usually right on twitter!


----------



## sianrees1979

omg i am hoping for good news, also just because someone has arthritis doesn't mean they are incabable of owning a large dog.


----------



## jenniferx

Next Friday. Another week. I'm losing count of the days I have sat at home checking for updates like this without positive result.  

Hopefully more details will come out soon about the position they are in now.


----------



## Malmum

I'm lost for words which in itself is a miracle. Just don't know what to say other than...........Bugger!!


----------



## Argent

Why hasn't the judge told the BCC to shut up and stop coming out with lame excuse after lame excuse - surely they must be scraping the barrel now; everything they've come out with has been challenged and disproven by Lennox's family, and with each piece of fake evidence that is regurgitated against Lennox, several more real ones about the wrongdoings of the BCC are unearthed. 

The sheer amount of money they are wasting on this one case is absolutely ludicrous! Send Lennox home! Stop wasting time!


----------



## Lulus mum

just read this latest news on another Forum Site and find it unbelievable and SO cruel
What about the photos of him taken with the Dog Warden who was supposedly terrified of him-how can they ,after looking at those photos condemn Lennox as dangerous or believe anything that Dog Warden said?

I agree BBC is really scraping the barrel now-how pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What the hell does it matter if the owner has arthritis-that has nothing to do with it-that doesnt mean she cant control her dog
Are they going to remove every dog from an owner who has arthritis ?
Or lets go one step further and take all dogs from owners 
who are old
who are in wheelchairs-etc Im sure we can all think of some more categories too

What about the people who we all meet every day who obviously CANT or WONT control their dogs !
They are the ones who are not fit to "own" a dog

What really gets me so mad is that there are SO MANY irresponsible dog "owners" and yet this family who have done everything correctly are being treated like this
SO DISGUSTED 
My heart goes out to Lennoxs family who have waited so long to be kicked in the teeth again
Shame on you Belfast City Council!!!!!!!
Maureen


----------



## SophieCyde

I opened this thread not wanting to scroll down , and what on earth are they doing :mad2:

Arthritis? What a bloody stupid excuse , If the court chooses to put lennox down I have officially lost all faith in the human race. :frown:

Fingers paws and everything else crossed for his safe return to his family


----------



## Snoringbear

The whole thing is farcical. It seems now as though they are clutching at straws as if to gain a conviction to justify 18 months of sheer stupidity.


----------



## jenniferx

If it is accurate that the charges on breed and temperament have been proven false- then I feel that the council must now be clutching at straws in an attempt to salvage anything out of this case. It's just such a pity that they cannot let this go now, in fact it is more than a pity- not least for the costs involved. 

Anyone who knows about stray dogs will know that Northern Ireland as a region has more dogs destroyed than anywhere else in the UK. Can you imagine if the council had put the money into keeping these dogs alive, reuniting and rehoming versus attempting to destroy Lennox? It is devastating and shameful. 

I have the utmost admiration for the Barnes family, in truth I don't know how they have coped. I have wept for this dog now more than I would care to admit and I have not even met him- lord knows how they have the strength to carry on. I have a chihuahua, BSL is not going to affect him, but every person should imagine what it would be like if Lennox was their own.


----------



## Malmum

I have always imagined Lennox as if it were my own dog - only recently a guy with a Mal had it taken away and kennelled for a very minor incident. After five weeks he took the dog out of kennels himself, informed the police and the court beforehand of his intentions because apparently the incident was too minor to make a charge. Has been working closely with solicitors on this. Now waiting for any repercussions. So it seems they just don't really know what charge to come up with and no dog is really safe, especially our large breeds. 

BCC must feel like right idiot's - hope so because that's exactly what they are.


----------



## jenniferx

Malmum said:


> I have always imagined Lennox as if it were my own dog - only recently a guy with a Mal had it taken away and kennelled for a very minor incident. After five weeks he took the dog out of kennels himself, informed the police and the court beforehand of his intentions because apparently the incident was too minor to make a charge. Has been working closely with solicitors on this. Now waiting for any repercussions. So it seems they just don't really know what charge to come up with and no dog is really safe, especially our large breeds.
> 
> BCC must feel like right idiot's - hope so because that's exactly what they are.


I think it must literally be pot luck that you do not happen upon someone with some degree of power that takes it against your dog. Which is such a horrible and vulnerable position to be in  I know that living in Belfast if I had a bull breed X - or even any of the larger more powerful breeds, I'd be genuinely terrified. I just hope that once this case concludes (hopefully positively!!) all the councils will learn from it. My dog is my life, if someone took him from me and ordered him to be killed I doubt I would be so gracious as to even go down the legal route- which is terrible but I'd be so desperate.


----------



## sheika

Guys I've only just stumbled on this page now,
can anyone tell me whats happening? Was Lennox put down?


----------



## Argent

Today was the second part of his appeal - it is being continued yet again next week, Lennox is still alive, albeit overweight from either steroids for his skin condition or overfeeding so the council can tell the judge how 'big and scary' he is... 
I'm hoping the judge is just taking his time in working out exactly how to punish every BCC member involved in this huge farce.


----------



## Argent

Today is the final day of Lennox's hearing. If you read the review of the case so far, the BCC don't have a leg to stand on, they've certainly landed themselves in it big time.


----------



## jenniferx

Let's hope we will all be celebrating later! I don't want to tempt fate but if the summary provided by the Lennox camp is accurate I don't see how they could proceed with his destruction....

I think it won't be until mid-afternoon that there will be any news though.


----------



## Malmum

Everything crossed here.

Good luck Lennox. xxxx


----------



## lozb

There's So many people around the world waiting for the positive outcome today.... 
There would be an outrage if he wasn't sent home!

The Barnes' family *will* be complete again later...


----------



## BeagleOesx

All fingers, paws & even claws crossed here for a happy outcome.

Good Luck Lennox xx


----------



## Lexiedhb

I just hope all the time the dog has spent in fairly horrendous conditions has not damaged him too much.


----------



## lozb

DDA Watch just put this on their fb status:

Before the verdict is made public and regardless of the outcome I am sure everyone would like to stand side by side with Lennox in a show of strength for his owners. It takes alot to go through everything they have been through and many would have stood back and watched him die. Regardless of the outcome Lennox couldnt have had better owners and I hope that the judgement is the right one. x



Couldn't have put it better myself...


----------



## SpringerHusky

I've got everything crossed I even went and crossed Maya and Spike's paws for luck.

Let's pray this is the final and last time and he can come home


----------



## Quinzell

Same here....I'm on twitter too....my stomach is in knots!


----------



## Quinzell

Argent said:


> Today is the final day of Lennox's hearing. If you read the review of the case so far, the BCC don't have a leg to stand on, they've certainly landed themselves in it big time.


Apparently they have had the audacity to turn up at court today even though the judge told them not to last week.


----------



## lozb

They lost.


I can't believe it.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Oh my god!

They lost!!!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Oh god, Poor lennox! :mad2: :frown:


----------



## Quinzell

NO??????......


----------



## lozb

I'm so angry & saddened.
What justice system? What justice?


----------



## SpringerHusky

SaveLennox Lennox
A very sad day for human kind, a sad day for the justice system & a worse day for innocent Lennox. We lost! 
5 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Quinzell

I just can't believe it. There is no sense in the law....I've lost total faith now.


----------



## L/C

Oh no - is there any explanation to why the judge made the decision he did? It doesn't make sense based on what else I've read.


----------



## Guest

poor lennox and his poor , poor family


----------



## natty01

shocking. absolutely rediculous .


----------



## simplysardonic

Shame on them, how do they sleep at night?


----------



## Lilimic

I can't stop crying!:crying:


----------



## PoisonGirl

I actually feel sick, I can't believe anyone can be so hard and cruel 
I have never hated anyone I've never even met as much as I hate that judge, I hope karma hits him really hard.

Thinking of Lennox and all his family :crying:


----------



## Malmum

OH my God how can this be? I have never had any faith in the law so I am not totally surprised but I thought with enough signatures it had to go to parliament or the house of lords, is that not so?

Sick judge is all I can say, prob took a bung to come up with this result. Sickening to say the least. 

Heart goes out to his family, poor Lennox will be going to a better place anyway!


----------



## jenniferx

I just.... well I am lost for words. I'll post something more coherent when I feel able. Just sick.


----------



## Goblin

Probably a case where pressure in the old boys network was brought to bear. The system is not allowed to be wrong after all and Lennox winning would be an admission that the system is wrong.


----------



## SLB

The dog warden needs to be sacked, shamed and named as well as pictured! 



PoisonGirl said:


> I actually feel sick, I can't believe anyone can be so hard and cruel
> I have never hated anyone I've never even met as much as I hate that judge, I hope karma hits him really hard.
> 
> Thinking of Lennox and all his family :crying:


----------



## Dogless

Wasn't expecting this result; poor Lennox and poor family .


----------



## natty01

Goblin said:


> Probably a case where pressure in the old boys network was brought to bear. The system is not allowed to be wrong after all and Lennox winning would be an admission that the system is wrong.


exactly ! i bet this is what happened.


----------



## EmzieAngel

Just read the news on twitter.
So so sad


----------



## xxbailliexx

gutted for lennox and his family 

what i dont understand is last week he was proved not to be of type and also proved not to be dangerous so what is the reason for him being put to sleep!!! somethings not right surely :confused1::crying:


----------



## LostGirl

I dint understand how/why they have lost?! 

If he passed all the tests why isn't he free?!


----------



## natty01

Daynna said:


> I dint understand how/why they have lost?!
> 
> If he passed all the tests why isn't he free?!


its called corruption .


----------



## GillyR

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Quinzell

It looks like they may be going to try the European courts now but I don't know if they have room to appeal.

It wouldn't surprise me if the destruction order is carried out quite quickly.....

This makes me so ashamed of the human race.


----------



## lozb

I've heard there's a possibility of having 14 days to find any legal loopholes in the outcome.... 
The fight continues.....


----------



## Quinzell

GillyR said:


> Anyone got a link?


This is the updated blog on the previous hearings.

There isn't a link to anything else at the moment...just twitter and facebook going crazy so far as I'm aware.


----------



## natty01

LouiseH said:


> It looks like they may be going to try the European courts now but I don't know if they have room to appeal.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if the destruction order is carried out quite quickly.....
> 
> This makes me so ashamed of the human race.


this is what im hoping for , they have had there rights to a fair trial ignored . justice has not been served . all this is stuff that is far wider than a dog issue these rights are supposed to apply to everyone equally .


----------



## Quinzell

lozb said:


> I've heard there's a possibility of having 14 days to find any legal loopholes in the outcome....
> The fight continues.....


There's still a chance then....thank goodness for that!


----------



## lozb

My fb status: 

Just in via Kim Winters: please copy/paste URGENTLY: "** The Family have a 14 day window in which to present evidence to the judge proving that he may have missed a legal loophole, we still have time. Anyone with any legal knowledge on N.Ireland law and N.Ireland DDA etc, there must be something, what else do they need I dunno? Thanks

..............

Anyone here be able to help??


----------



## BumbleFluff

Disgusting  if he was cleared of being of type and being aggressive, then what is the reason for his destruction? This is so sad and I'm totally ashamed of the human race  does this mean he will definately be pts or do they still have a chance? Poor boy and poor family. He deserves to be home :'(


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I am truely shocked. I don't understand how he could have ruled like this. I hope they do go to the european courts. If the travellers can use that then so can the rest of us!


----------



## diefenbaker

I haven't followed the story completely.. what struck me from the news article was the endemic behavioural issues of those acting for the council. All agitated and angry in the witness stand ? "I can't carry on because people are looking at me". Our taxes are paying these morons and probably very well.


----------



## RockRomantic

BumbleFluff said:


> Disgusting  if he was cleared of being of type and being aggressive, then what is the reason for his destruction? This is so sad and I'm totally ashamed of the human race  does this mean he will definately be pts or do they still have a chance? Poor boy and poor family. He deserves to be home :'(


because he's unpredictable  seriously appalled at the courts, they have 14 days to find a 'loophole', i can't imagine how the family must feel


----------



## Goblin

Wonder on what grounds they would take it the European courts. I don't believe dogs are protected. One approach I suppose could be The United Nations Convention on the Rights. Article 27 states

Children and young people have the right to a standard of living that *helps them develop fully*.
 Parents have the main responsibility for making sure children and young people get this right.
 Governments must support parents. The amount of help the Government gives depends on how rich the country is.

Then you could go to the Charter of Fundamental Rights of the European Union. Article 24 section 2 which states:


> In all actions relating to children, whether taken by public authorities or private institutions, the child's best interests must be a primary consideration.


Tricky one though as it would probably need to be shown that having Lennox was in the child's best interest.

Will quickly say I'm no lawyer, just knew of these after we had problems with a bad teacher at school who was being protected by the "system".


----------



## Lexiedhb

Utterly shite situation!


----------



## 8tansox

I've read just now that Lennox has lost his fight. 

If this is true, then I'm ashamed to be part of the human race if they can do this to a family pet. So sad.


----------



## jenniferx

BBC News - Belfast woman loses appeal over Lennox the dog death



> Belfast City Council have advised the dog's supporters they have 21 days to lodge another appeal, if there is a point of law to do so.


----------



## SpringerHusky

BCC's statement
Today, a court ordered the destruction of a dog called Lennox. While we can appreciate that the court ruling will be upsetting for Lennox&#8217;s owners, the council believes this is the right decision.



Lennox was seized by council dog wardens because they believed he was a pitbull terrier type and also dangerous, and this was backed up by an independent expert who gave evidence on the council&#8217;s behalf.



We believe that if Lennox was released back to his owners, he poses a serious risk not just to them, but to members of the public.



The council would like to see changes to the current legislation on dog control, including greater clarity on the definition of a dangerous dog. However until any such changes are introduced by Government, Belfast City Council has a statutory obligation to enforce the current legislation in full, and in doing so is committed to protecting the health and safety of the public.



If we had failed in this regard, and in the event of Lennox being involved in attacking or injuring a person, the council would be found to be at fault.



Today&#8217;s ruling also vindicates the actions of our staff who have had to endure a relentless, and still ongoing, campaign of intimidation and abuse throughout these legal proceedings.



Threatening letters, including one drenched in petrol, were put through the letterboxes of two female officers and another member of staff had her car tyres slashed outside her home. Campaigners also inundated the council&#8217;s social networking sites and embarked on an online hate campaign against individual members of staff.



This kind of intimidation against our staff is to be utterly condemned, and it is totally unacceptable that officers, who were merely enforcing the law as they are required to do, were subjected to such a sustained and threatening campaign.




:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Guest

oh dear god, i was really hoping this wouldnt happen, but i must admit i am not shocked, as i thought the courts would BACK UP the council, otherwise they would open a whole can of worms... and this weather the courts knew they were wrong or not just my opinion of course i dont put much faith in the courts of our country
i wish to god they were non bias and judgmental, poor lennox would not have to go through this
i hope they find a loophole and save this poor boy, and that he can go back home, god knows the damage already done to this poor boy
makes me so angry and so sad


----------



## 5rivers79

What a bunch of c****! 

The world honestly would be a better place of people didnt exist. 

Shame on the prosecution, shame on the judge shame on the legal system and a shame on the human race! :mad2:


----------



## Lexiedhb

SpringerHusky said:


> The council would like to see changes to the current legislation on dog control, including greater clarity on the definition of a dangerous dog. However until any such changes are introduced by Government, Belfast City Council has a statutory obligation to enforce the current legislation in full, and in doing so is committed to protecting the health and safety of the public.
> 
> If we had failed in this regard, and in the event of Lennox being involved in attacking or injuring a person, the council would be found to be at fault.


So actually the reasoning has naff all to do with the legislation- they are simply covering their arses- :frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Elles

What do they mean by "Lennox only has anxiety issues caused by two incidents in public" ?


----------



## rottiemum

:crying::crying::crying:

Poor boy. Poor family. My heart breaks for them all.


----------



## Lexiedhb

From another forum

"Latest is that they have 21 days to find something to appeal with.

Everyone is trying to drum up as much support as possible.

OK folks, if you want to send an email to your MP you can via this link: WriteToThem - Email or fax your Councillor, MP, MEP, MSP or Welsh, NI, London Assembly Member for free - you then put in your postcode and it will bring up a list of councillors for your area. There will be a link to write to all your councillors. Click on it and you can send them all an email. Please keep your emails polite and ask/beg them for their help re the Lennox case.

When you submit you need to wait for an email that has a link in it which you will need to click on to activate the message to be sent to your MP.

There is also a list of Belfast Councillors, Dog Wardens, etc on the Save Lennox website on the How You Can Help page."


----------



## Malmum

Just looking at that poor boy sitting in the filth he's been living in now for over a year makes me wonder what he is like now, he surely won't be the same dog he was when they took him. If he is freed - and quite honestly I don't see how he will be as it will make an ass of everything that's gone on so far -he will need a behaviourist to get him back on the straight and narrow. It's not even as though he's been in kennels and had interaction from humans and daily walks, from what I gather they don't have anything and just typing that has made me well up, to think he's been there for all this time only to be pts in the end. 

When is this abusive law going to be changed? and if we are a nation of dog lovers how can we condone such cruelty. I hope that judge gets his just deserts when he goes to meet his maker as I wouldn't think this is the first time he's been shown to be cold blooded and heartless - as the quote goes "power tends to corrupt and absolute power corrupts absolutely!" Would think that judge thinks himself a great man, where as in fact he's nothing more than a coward!


----------



## Colette

I'm speechless.
Shame on all those that have lied and cheated their way to this decision, I wonder if the person who signs Lennox death warrant will be there to watch when they murder him???


----------



## Lulus mum

Only just read this and cant believe it -I am absolutely gutted 

That poor dog and that poor family
Cant begin to think about how they are feeling

This is SO,SO wrong and I hope the "people" (was going to type other more suitable words)
NEVER sleep well in their beds at night

As Malmum said -if another appeal goes ahead-yet more time for Lennox and his family to suffer-it has little if any chance of succeeding as it will make an ass of everything that has gone on

But we have to keep on trying to show the family our support 

SHAME ON YOU Belfast City Council for such cruelty 
Maureen


----------



## Hiafa123

Lexiedhb said:


> From another forum
> 
> "Latest is that they have 21 days to find something to appeal with.
> 
> Everyone is trying to drum up as much support as possible.
> 
> OK folks, if you want to send an email to your MP you can via this link: WriteToThem - Email or fax your Councillor, MP, MEP, MSP or Welsh, NI, London Assembly Member for free - you then put in your postcode and it will bring up a list of councillors for your area. There will be a link to write to all your councillors. Click on it and you can send them all an email. Please keep your emails polite and ask/beg them for their help re the Lennox case.
> 
> When you submit you need to wait for an email that has a link in it which you will need to click on to activate the message to be sent to your MP.
> 
> There is also a list of Belfast Councillors, Dog Wardens, etc on the Save Lennox website on the How You Can Help page."


Whilst I am saddened that Lennox hasnt been given a chance, bombarding your local councillors with e mails about Lennox will do no good whatso ever ( the majority wont even know what the campaign is about). Emails etc should be sent to the Northern Ireland Sec and also david cameron and david Milliband.

Please dont take this the wrong way but councillors can not do anything - it has to be government intervention.


----------



## pogo

I've just seen this  i'm gutted poor poor Lennox, i really feel for him and his family.

Acts like this make me hate the human rate even more.


----------



## littleangel01

cant believe that it has come to this 

never been more ashamed to be half irish :mad2:

if they have 21 more days then fingers crossed but can anything more be done? 

cant imagine what the family are going through poor poor lennox :crying::nonod:


----------



## Quinzell

Discussions on FB at the moment are that there is a possibility of him being moved to a shelter in Eire. I'm not sure if this is just people coming up with unrealistic ideas or if this is a real possibility.

Somehow, I can't see Belfast City Council handing him over so easily. As has already been said, its now about saving face. They have released a statement this evening which is an absolute joke!


----------



## JenJen22

This is the first time ive actually read about this, but im utterly speachless that this has even happened. 
Ive signed the petition and i'm just appalled! 
i sincerely hope Lennox gets back to his family.


----------



## lisaloo1

i've been following this story and i cant believe the verdict, shame on those that have made the decision, poor lennox and his family so sad :mad2:


----------



## Truman

I'm a cat person so have never posted on this section before but I have been following poor Lennox story all week and am absolutely gutted at the outcome. I cannot see any hope for this innocent dog unless BCC can save face, perhaps by allowing him to go to a sanctuary. My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## lozb

~ Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by people who have kept on trying when there seemed to be no hope at all. ~

We can't give up on Lennox - he needs to go home... we have 14 days......


----------



## SophieCyde

Could they do something around this ??

Contingent Destruction Orders: The alternative to a destruction order would be a Contingent Destruction Order  the dog shall be destroyed unless the owner keeps it under proper control, the Court can attach conditions to such an order and may specify the measures to be taken to keep a dog under proper control, these could include:14

muzzling 
keeping the dog on a lead 
excluding the dog from specific areas and 
neutering a male dog, if it appears to the court that the dog may be less dangerous if neutered. 
from section 3 of the DDA , not sure if DDA is in northern ireland but they could bring this up maybe 

I'm so sad about this , crying so much :frown:


----------



## paddyjulie

oh its just so terrible  i really thought he would be going home...


----------



## lozb

Please people... don't give up.....
We have 14 days to save him... 
PLEASE keep spreading the word... every time you do, you don't know who's watching/reading.... 
He has done NOTHING wrong....
You might as well kill every dog on this whole forum..... Imagine that! 
My dog, your dog, they're all in the same boat as Lennox... they've done NOTHING wrong....
But he's being PTS for his head measurements????
We CAN'T let this happen......:mad2:


----------



## portiaa

:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:

I'm actually appalled by our 'dog loving nation' and the way they let things like this happen.. Poor Lennox


----------



## Quinzell

SophieCyde said:


> Could they do something around this ??
> 
> Contingent Destruction Orders: The alternative to a destruction order would be a Contingent Destruction Order - the dog shall be destroyed unless the owner keeps it under proper control, the Court can attach conditions to such an order and may specify the measures to be taken to keep a dog under proper control, these could include:14
> 
> muzzling
> keeping the dog on a lead
> excluding the dog from specific areas and
> neutering a male dog, if it appears to the court that the dog may be less dangerous if neutered.
> from section 3 of the DDA , not sure if DDA is in northern ireland but they could bring this up maybe
> 
> I'm so sad about this , crying so much :frown:


This would actually seem like a viable option. The Dangerous Dogs Act states the following:


> If injury is caused to a person, then there is a presumption in favour of destruction of the dog unless the owner can prove that the dog would not constitute a danger to public safety. If the Court can be persuaded not to impose destruction, then the alternative is a Contingent Destruction Order ie. a requirement that unless the dog is kept under proper control then it shall be destroyed. The Court has the power to impose conditions to such an order.


It would seem that Lennox hasn't actually bitten anyone so I'm surprised if this isn't an option. 
I would also be interested to know if the judge is actually one specializing in dog/animal law....


----------



## lozb

Copied/Shared from a fellow supporter of Lennox & someone who wants to see the end of BSL...

The facts about the Lennox case,makes for interesting reading:


If ever there was a time to abolish breed specific legislation it is now.
On 30th of September 2011 in Langanside Courts Northern Ireland Judge Derek Rodgers made the absurd ruling that Lennox the now 6 year old Labrador/Am-Bull mix, was to be executed because there is a possibility that one day he may possible bite someone and in HIS OPINION, Lennox is unpredictable.

Those of us that have been close to the case are not only shocked at his thinking, but angered beyond words.
Court rulings are supposed to be based on fact, and evidence, not beliefs, lies, and bias, so let us look at a brief synopsis of what was put but for the judge. 
 Three dog wardens told 3 differing accounts about Lennox seizure.
 1 dog warden who was photographed with Lennox (see below) said she was afraid of him and he was the MOST aggressive dog she had ever handled. (Her actions in the photographs below tell a different story. If I was afraid of a dog I would not be letting it lick my face, grabbing the dogs jowls and putting my face in his.)
 Accounts were given that Lennox had attack 2 people (dog warden and councils expert) although NO proof of such attacks was shown and when pushed the dog warden admitted Lennox had never injured/attacked anyone. Videos were seen showing Lennox being thrown around on the end of a catch pole, but there were no videos of any alleged attacks.
 Self-proclaimed Dog expert witness Peter Tallack (who had a melt down on the stand because, people were looking at him) gave evidence that Lennox was of type and unpredictable. Mr. Tallack has NO qualifications as either a dog trainer or behaviorist, started out his career as a PC Dog Handler, and ended his career as a PC Dog Handler. He is now retired, but admitted to getting paid 3500 UK sterling (that is approx. $5500-$6000) per consultation. During his evidence he told the court, it is totally acceptable to KICK, HIT, and BITE a dog when training it. He also stated Lennox lunge 4 feet into the air at him from a laying down position. (That is quite some extraordinary achievement even for the most agile of animals.) As a parting shot, he told the court that the owner should not have such a powerful dog as she is disabled with arthritis and walks with a limp.
 The court heard that Lennox was not of type.
 He was not aggressive.
 He has NEVER injured anyone.
 Expert witness Sarah Fisher (17 years as a animal behaviorist and trainer TTouch practitioner told the court Lennox was in fact a friendly dog, if not a little insecure in circumstances strange to him, but in no way was he aggressive.
 Lennox is 6 years old.
 Has never, to this day, bitten, threatened or attacked anyone.
 Is neutered.
 DNA registered.
 Insured.
 Is kept on a short leash and is always muzzled when exercised.
The dog wardens turned up in court even though they were told they need not. As if to commit one final act of harassment they sat next to the family. (It was almost as if they knew already, what the outcome was to be)
So in summing up evidence:
A dog warden who has already been proven to have lied in court.
A self-proclaimed expert who really isnt an expert and has a very base knowledge of dogs in general, 
=V=
A real expert with 17 years experience in the field.
A dog who in spite of being pushed beyond all reasonable limits, in 6 years, has STILL, never attacked/bitten/injured anyone.
A totally responsible, educated owner, who has done EVERYTHING right and then some.
A wrongly addressed warrant.

THIS is what the judge based his order of execution on.
Lennox is unpredictable, therefore he must die.
It is my opinion that the judge is either a coward who wants to be seen as being politically correct, or there is something very corrupt in Belfast.
Harassment of the family has been ignored.
Perjury has been ignored.
A wrongly addressed warrant has been ignored
The very nature of the dog and his past history has been ignored.
The law, as in, the intent in which it was written, has been ignored.
Yet they say Lennox is unpredictable.


----------



## 5rivers79

lozb said:


> Copied/Shared from a fellow supporter of Lennox & someone who wants to see the end of BSL...
> 
> The facts about the Lennox case,makes for interesting reading:
> 
> If ever there was a time to abolish breed specific legislation it is now.
> On 30th of September 2011 in Langanside Courts Northern Ireland Judge Derek Rodgers made the absurd ruling that Lennox the now 6 year old Labrador/Am-Bull mix, was to be executed because there is a possibility that one day he may possible bite someone and in HIS OPINION, Lennox is unpredictable.
> 
> Those of us that have been close to the case are not only shocked at his thinking, but angered beyond words.
> Court rulings are supposed to be based on fact, and evidence, not beliefs, lies, and bias, so let us look at a brief synopsis of what was put but for the judge.
>  Three dog wardens told 3 differing accounts about Lennox seizure.
>  1 dog warden who was photographed with Lennox (see below) said she was afraid of him and he was the MOST aggressive dog she had ever handled. (Her actions in the photographs below tell a different story. If I was afraid of a dog I would not be letting it lick my face, grabbing the dogs jowls and putting my face in his.)
>  Accounts were given that Lennox had attack 2 people (dog warden and councils expert) although NO proof of such attacks was shown and when pushed the dog warden admitted Lennox had never injured/attacked anyone. Videos were seen showing Lennox being thrown around on the end of a catch pole, but there were no videos of any alleged attacks.
>  Self-proclaimed Dog expert witness Peter Tallack (who had a melt down on the stand because, people were looking at him) gave evidence that Lennox was of type and unpredictable. Mr. Tallack has NO qualifications as either a dog trainer or behaviorist, started out his career as a PC Dog Handler, and ended his career as a PC Dog Handler. He is now retired, but admitted to getting paid 3500 UK sterling (that is approx. $5500-$6000) per consultation. During his evidence he told the court, it is totally acceptable to KICK, HIT, and BITE a dog when training it. He also stated Lennox lunge 4 feet into the air at him from a laying down position. (That is quite some extraordinary achievement even for the most agile of animals.) As a parting shot, he told the court that the owner should not have such a powerful dog as she is disabled with arthritis and walks with a limp.
>  The court heard that Lennox was not of type.
>  He was not aggressive.
>  He has NEVER injured anyone.
>  Expert witness Sarah Fisher (17 years as a animal behaviorist and trainer TTouch practitioner told the court Lennox was in fact a friendly dog, if not a little insecure in circumstances strange to him, but in no way was he aggressive.
>  Lennox is 6 years old.
>  Has never, to this day, bitten, threatened or attacked anyone.
>  Is neutered.
>  DNA registered.
>  Insured.
>  Is kept on a short leash and is always muzzled when exercised.
> The dog wardens turned up in court even though they were told they need not. As if to commit one final act of harassment they sat next to the family. (It was almost as if they knew already, what the outcome was to be)
> So in summing up evidence:
> A dog warden who has already been proven to have lied in court.
> A self-proclaimed expert who really isnt an expert and has a very base knowledge of dogs in general,
> =V=
> A real expert with 17 years experience in the field.
> A dog who in spite of being pushed beyond all reasonable limits, in 6 years, has STILL, never attacked/bitten/injured anyone.
> A totally responsible, educated owner, who has done EVERYTHING right and then some.
> A wrongly addressed warrant.
> 
> THIS is what the judge based his order of execution on.
> Lennox is unpredictable, therefore he must die.
> It is my opinion that the judge is either a coward who wants to be seen as being politically correct, or there is something very corrupt in Belfast.
> Harassment of the family has been ignored.
> Perjury has been ignored.
> A wrongly addressed warrant has been ignored
> The very nature of the dog and his past history has been ignored.
> The law, as in, the intent in which it was written, has been ignored.
> Yet they say Lennox is unpredictable.


I wish the judge one day does infact encounter a dangerous dog and gets ripped to shreds!


----------



## 8tansox

5rivers79 said:


> I wish the judge one day does infact encounter a dangerous dog and gets ripped to shreds!


I don't! I hope the judge encounters a "dangerous dog" that wags his tail, covers him in slobber and bounces around at his feet - and that the "judge" remembers what he has done, and lives with the consequences for the rest of his life.


----------



## 5rivers79

8tansox said:


> I don't! I hope the judge encounters a "dangerous dog" that wags his tail, covers him in slobber and bounces around at his feet - and that the "judge" remembers what he has done, and lives with the consequences for the rest of his life.


People like him probably wont give a crap and never care what he has done to a family dog.


----------



## Quinzell

Here are some comments/suggestions from Facebook, for people who aren't on FB:



> 2.https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=257182564317102 (a plea for Lennox)  mail a letter to: Lists of MPs - UK Parliament





> 4.write to Prime Minister, Contact Us - Number 10
> Contact Us - Number 10
> Prime Minister David Cameron | Number 10 Downing Street - The official site of the British Prime Minister
> It is possible to email the Prime Ministers Office using the link above.


I think everyone who has signed Lennox's petition should sign this official government petition. It might be too late for Lennox now but there *will *be more!


> 13.ALL UK RESIDENTS ONLY - please sign this government e-petition to end BSL in UK, you must confirm signature with the email they send you. End Dog Breed Specific Legislation - e-petitions


It seems that the law/rules in NI surrounding Banned Breeds is slightly different to the mainland, and Lennox cannot be moved to sanctuary as a transfer of owners is not allowed unless the owner has died, and even then its in extreme circumstances.

Although, to be honest there's so much contradicting information out there, I'm not quite sure what is fact and what is fiction!


----------



## Truman

I e-mailed the Lexus Project in the US asking if they could help. They sent the following reply:

'I am trying to find legal counsel in Northern Ireland. I need a contact number for the owners of Lennox for him call. I should know something on Monday.'

If anyone has contact with Lennox owner could they get them to contact the Lexus Project urgently

[email protected]


----------



## Quinzell

The Lexus Project is something that has been discussed on Facebook, so I'm surprised that the family hasn't been in touch already. I would imagine that possibly they are getting overwhelmed with people trying to offer advice and support. 

From what I can understand though, the Lexus Project seeks to remove dogs from one state to another in the US. Apparently, this is not an option in NI as a dog on the banned list cannot be transferred from one owner to another. 

I'll have a look on FB to see if its been mentioned again. There is someone on there who says s/he is a friend of the family and in daily contact with Lennox's owners.


----------



## jenniferx

So does anyone know any details of what is happening next? It's killing me not knowing whether they have found any grounds for an appeal on a technicality or whatever the legal term is for what they have left..... 

Days later I am still finding the whole thing hard to process- was the undercover photographs of the warden cuddling Lennox inadmissible as evidence? How did they ignore it otherwise? So many questions


----------



## Quinzell

Apparently he is on anti-depression drugs as he's been showing signs of depression in the kennels and these are mellowing him out some what........at least, that's their excuse! 

I haven't got a clue what's going on now. There's just lots of anger on FB at the moment  I haven't seen anything official from Lennox's family or a spokesperson.


----------



## lozb

This post is from Lennox's owner himself.....



For any doubters, Line 4 answer might hit home with the SG supporters:

Dear Ms Barnes

Thank you for your request for information, that Belfast City Council received on 08 April 2011. Please accept my apologies for this late response. Your request was misplaced due to the significant volume of communication that this department has been receiving in relation to Dangerous Dogs. I don not offer this explanation as an excuse for this late response but for your information.



I can confirm that the following information is held by Belfast City Council and it has been decided that this can be this can be released:



Regarding the Dangerous Dogs Act and numbers of dogs seized and subsequent action, I request the following information:



Covering a 12 month period, ideally 1~ January 2010 to 31~ December 2010 (if different, please say what and why)



1. The number of dogs reported to you under the DDA in the period, their breed/cross and which section they were reported under.

From 1st January 2010  31st December 2010 91 dogs were reported to the dog warden service as pit bull terrier types. Whilst all of these dogs would have been assessed by an officer a record of the type of dog any particular dog is is not kept unless it is of type as prescribed under the Dangerous Dogs (NI) Order 1991.



2. The number of dogs in that number needing no action (if possible, please clarify why).

From 1st January 2010  31st December 2010 no action was taken in regard to 82 reported dogs. They were either: 

a. not identified as type 

b. not found at address given

c. not detected in area ( e.g. reported stray pit bull terrier type)



3 The number of dogs seized as type and the number seized for aggressive behaviour.

From 1st January 2010  31st December 2010 9 dogs were seized as type and impounded one of which is also aggressive.



4. The number that subsequently went to court and the outcomes. 

Summons were served in relation to 4 dogs but the cases have not been heard.





5. The number put down from the figure in (1.) please clarify how many were signed over to you and subsequently destroyed, how many rehomed/passed to rescue, how many put down after court cases.

4 dogs were voluntarily surrendered for humane destruction by their owners and 1 dog was returned to the owner.

Under the provisions of the legislation in Northern Ireland dogs identified as type can not be rehomed or passed to animal rescue organisations 



6. Please give details of any other dogs destroyed as type such as those picked up as strays and unclaimed after statutory 7 days in pound.

None



7. Any other information you feel is relevant.

From 1st January 2010  31st December 2010 Belfast City Council dealt with 1105 dogs of which 0.8% were identified as type 



I trust thank the above information is of use and I would again extend my apologies for this oversight. However if you are dissatisfied with how the Council handled your request for information, you have the right to request that the Council formally review this decision. If you do wish to do so, please write to the Records Manager, Records Management Unit, Belfast City Council, Room 121, City Hall, Belfast, BT1 5GS 



Should you remain dissatisfied following the councils internal review, you could seek an independent review from the Information Commissioner. Requests for an independent review should be made in writing to: The Information Commissioner, Wycliffe House, Water Lane, Wilmslow, Cheshire, SK9 5AF. However I would advise that the Information Commissioner has indicated that a review will not be undertaken unless the Council has first had an opportunity to re-consider its decision.





Yours Sincerely,



Cormac Quinn

Records Liaison Officer

Environmental Health Service


----------



## Truman

Clutching at straws here



> Under the provisions of the legislation in Northern Ireland dogs identified as type can not be rehomed or passed to animal rescue organisations


I understand their logic that if an animal is passed to an animal rescue it could potentially be rehomed, which they dont want as they consider Lennox potentially dangerous. However, surely a sancturary is NOT the same as a rescue. If he were to go to a sanctuary he would be there for the rest of his life.



> dogs were voluntarily surrendered for humane destruction by their owners and 1 dog was returned to the owner.


Do we know the circumtances/reasons that this dog was spared?


----------



## Quinzell

The answer to 2.c worries me greatly. This pretty much allows for anyone to complain about a dog which looks like type in a park or any other area and this would be taken seriously. Don't like the owner? Complain about the dog! Clarity of law is required here without doubt. Not only does it allow for prejudice within the law but it also allows the public to potentially prejudge against the animals of people that they don't like.

I don't think I've posted this here, but how many of you can identify the real Pitt Bull among these dogs? Perhaps the Lennox's judge/wardens need to take this test too!

Whilst in the park this last week, my husband and I have observed numerous dogs which could be considered "type" by someone. Every single one of these dogs was an absolute delight.


----------



## jenniferx

There is still a lot of activity on the social media sites promoting Lennox's story but does anyone know yet if the family have found any grounds to challenge the outcome of the appeal? I can't find anything.


----------



## Quinzell

I'm certain that one of the friends said that there are lots of grounds. I'm getting lost and confused where I'm seeing what information but apparently the original "warrant" had the wrong address on it and that makes the whole thing invalid.

I still can't get on Save Lennox on Facebook but it now seems to have been taken up by some of the other causes - the Patrick Miracle and Help Venus Home

It looks like a lot of the facebook pages like the "Save Lennox" page are being taken down from Facebook :confused1: I noticed that there's now a Save Lennox group but it only has 11 members.


----------



## jenniferx

I think people have reported it or something. I know it's been down before and that was the reason. Who knows, sigh. 

Hopefully we'll hear soon if they have lodged an official appeal then, there aren't many days to go. 

If I am totally honest, at this stage I am trying to avoid thinking about what is going to happen to poor Lennox, I can't bear to think that in only a few days time he might be put down  I really want to believe they will find a way to challenge it. 
I know it is irrational but I will feel like we failed him otherwise.


----------



## Truman

The Lexus Project posted urgent message on their facebook page at 6:35pm GMT this evening. '

'We need the attorney who has been on this to contact us asap.'

If anyone on here knows the family or knows of anyone in contact with them could they pass the message on. I have e-mailed on [email protected].

Many thanks.


----------



## francesandjon

Save And Release Lennox Petition

Please sign!


----------



## Quinzell

Truman said:


> The Lexus Project posted urgent message on their facebook page at 6:35pm GMT this evening. '
> 
> 'We need the attorney who has been on this to contact us asap.'
> 
> If anyone on here knows the family or knows of anyone in contact with them could they pass the message on. I have e-mailed on [email protected].
> 
> Many thanks.


Do you know if this has been done? Have they previously been in touch with the family?


----------



## Quinzell

jenniferx said:


> I really want to believe they will find a way to challenge it.
> I know it is irrational but I will feel like we failed him otherwise.


If he does get put down, it will mean that the people have no voice when it comes to justice.

It will make a mockery of the whole legal system.


----------



## Truman

I dont know if the message got through to the family, Louise. I know the Lexus group were trying to contact them before but I have no information about any communication they may have had. Just saw this post on their facebook page and wanted to pass the message on. There doesn't seem to be any information coming from the defence, of course they will be putting all their energies into finding the legal loophole. I do hope they find a way.


----------



## Argent

Just wanted to add, there's been a request on the fb groups that we don't email call or write to anyone involved in the case regarding Lennox. We're in a very delicate situation at the moment and for now we have been requested to step back and wait.


----------



## Truman

Fully understand, Argent. I think we all are just desperate to do anything we can to help.


----------



## jenniferx

They only have to the 14th don't they? Which is this Friday. God, hardly any time at all. I fear the worst but still hope for the best.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Lennox Update - Statement from Sarah Fisher | Victoria Stilwell Positively
 rally good read but still no positive news yet

Haven't seen or heard of the video before though.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Found this
[youtube_browser]A72yVQEsqMU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Snoringbear

SpringerHusky said:


> Found this
> [youtube_browser]A72yVQEsqMU[/youtube_browser]


Thanks for posting that, I'd been looking for it. I've only seen a still elsewhere on an anti-Lennox fb page as proof that he lunged to attack the guy. From seeing that it looks more like he tormented him with the treat and Lennox tries to get it and then sits obediently hoping to receive it which shows he's trained. Quality isn't good but he looks soft mouthed throughout so neither fearful or aggressive.


----------



## Quinzell

I can't see the picture because I'm at work, but I guess the problem is that the judge isn't in anyway trained to know what signs to look out for in a dangerous dog :confused1: 

Now that I've read Sarah Fisher's statement I feel 100 times worse for poor Lennox. Its easy to read what people have been saying about him without actually hearing it first hand but after reading her account he sounds so much more gentle and well trained than the average dog on the street.


----------



## nix71

I Can assure you that the family have been in contact with lexus, friday the families legal team will present their points of law/loopholes to the Judge, i can only confirm that lennox will not be pts on Friday! this is all i can confirm at this stage and yes i am in contact with the family. Please join our facebook campaign, a million lights on for lennox, this event has been launched to gain media attention and hopefully make people see what BSL is responsible for, not only for Lennox but for every other family and dog that are suffering @ the hands of BSL 
Log in | Facebook


----------



## kateh8888

I am disgusted and feel so much for this poor family.

I have signed the petition & joined FB group.

I hope there is good news soon.


----------



## Truman

Thank you for updating us. Needlesstosay, we are all praying for Lennox today. As you say, it is not just about lennox or even about other dogs in his situation. It is about a judgement that goes against all legal principles of innocent until proven guilty. It is outrageous when you think of all the rapists and murders who judges 'take the risk' of letting out on our streets.


----------



## Quinzell

Nix71 thank you so much for the update. Its hard to know what is actually endorsed by the family and what isn't at the moment. So many people seem to be starting their own thing. I noticed that there is a new Save Lennox FB page that has been started by a 15 year old girl who knew very little about Lennox's story.

I have already joined the event and will encourage as many people as possible to join.

I will be thinking of all concerned, and especially Lennox tomorrow.


----------



## nix71

No Problem. We are having a nightmare with the many pages and groups that have been started by people with very little knowledge of Lennox, missinformation is causing mayhem mix that with trolls and you have to remove your main savelennox fb information page. Hopefully things will calm down and idiots will stop causing trouble. When i get any information i will let you know. Please pray for justice for lennox an thank you all for your support so far . keep fighting for an end to BSL xx


----------



## Quinzell

Any official news? From what I can gather there wasn't enough time and so the hearing will resume on the 21st. Is that right?


----------



## jenniferx

Not that I can find. From what I have seen- the family had to submit their proposal today if they had found a point of law to do so- then on the 21st the judge will decide whether or not it is a valid case or not? That is just from reading facebook pages though- there doesn't appear to be anything official/confirmed- that I could find anyway.


----------



## Truman

Just read this article in Belfast Telegraph

Owners in final bid to save death row dog Lennox - Northern Ireland, Local & National - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk

Hope and pray they are granted an appeal on point of law.


----------



## PoisonGirl

I hope, and I have everything crossed, that they have given the family a stay of execution not to prolong the pain but to actually let them take their baby home.

Please, please let Lennox come home.


----------



## Quinzell

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## kodakkuki

Owners in final bid to save death row dog Lennox - Northern Ireland, Local & National - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk

literally all the info i can find on it- all other sites are down or not updating!
its so sad because i'm pretty sure he's being held somewhere very close to me


----------



## Quinzell

I've already seen that one....I'm guessing then that at this point there isn't any more news to give then. I guess its probable then that at this moment the family need to keep things close to their chest. 

I just hope that he is home soon.


----------



## Lilimic

North Country Gazette » Expert: Belfast Assessed Lennox The Wrong Way

Websites also down


----------



## kateh8888

Really, really hoping for some good news soon xx


----------



## SpringerHusky

ItsMeOrTheDog Victoria Stilwell;
Please read @TheDogGuyJim's latest blog regarding Lennox and confirmation at: canineaggression.blogspot.com


----------



## SpringerHusky

Next date is November 11th, Remembrance day.

Death row dog Lennox gets stay of execution as final appeal is sought - Northern Ireland, Local & National - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk


----------



## LauraIzPops

I did sign the petition a while ago, but until now haven't fully known what's been going on... I hope things turn out well! & Lennox gets to go home  This is so unfair, the poor dog has done nothing wrong! 2 days then i'm guessing? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Quinzell

Jim Crosby wrote another really interesting article last week.

I just really hope the outcome is a positive one for Lennox and his family.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Anyone know the time the court started

Not sure how we can find out as twitter is not active and website is down as is the facebook.


----------



## lozb

As far as I know, no one is sure how today will pan out.... 
As soon as there is any news, the family will let everyone know.
Fingers & paws crossed for the right outcome.x


----------



## Jugsmalone

fingers and paws crossed here too for Lennox. I so hope they make the right decision and Lennox gets to go home to his family.


----------



## RockRomantic

Have everything crossed Lennox gets to go home to his devoted family


----------



## Quinzell

Ditto!

Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Kivasmum

I so hope the judge does the right thing today 
would be a great date for him to be returned home x


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

So frustrating when all the website are down. I wish they aired it live like the Michael Jackson case.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Everything crossed here, I hope the judge does the right thing for him and his family.


----------



## SnuggleSacks

I've got everything crossed for Lennox xx


----------



## Lilimic

Im off to bed as im nightshift tonight, but my thoughts are with Lennox today and his devoted family.xx


----------



## Lulus mum

I was scared to come on here in case there was bad news

My thoughts are with the poor family who have had to endure this terrible injustice for so long

How can anyone can justify putting this dog to sleep?

And how can that Dog Warden sleep -after she was photographed cuddling Lennox and then testifying than she was terrified of him

Please let us have the outcome that Lennox deserves 

Maureen


----------



## sianrees1979

any news on poor lennox, fingers and paws crossed he's back home where he belongs


----------



## lozb

sianrees1979 said:


> any news on poor lennox, fingers and paws crossed he's back home where he belongs


nothing as of yet..... 
the courts should have finished at 4pm so hopefully we should hear something soon.....
it's very quiet...


----------



## Lilimic

Not been able to sleep, wish something would show up about whats happening, i notice they are off facebook and no update on the site or twitter.


----------



## jenniferx

> Lord Chief Justice Office of NI says judge has 3 months rather than 3 weeks to decide re @SaveLennox appeal. Next vital date Jan 21 #tweetni


Latest I can find.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Oh FFS :mad2: Poor Lennox


----------



## lozb

Still waiting for confirmation from the family, or any news from them...
Till they've spoken, I'd hang fire on any other news...
Only saying cos I heard that latest was from america...?

As soon as they've released anything, I'm sure we'll all find out...


----------



## jenniferx

It was from Amanda Poole. She is a journalist here, works for the Belfast Telegraph. Obviously need to get official word but she is a pretty credible source as far as it goes.


----------



## lozb

jenniferx said:


> It was from Amanda Poole. She is a journalist here, works for the Belfast Telegraph. Obviously need to get official word but she is a pretty credible source as far as it goes.


Let's just hope she's got this mixed up!! Surely no one can bear another long wait 
Still, rather have that than the other 'option' 
Still waiting on a response from the family, hopefully will hear something soon.. fingers crossed..
xx


----------



## Malmum

Oh for goodness sake when are they going to make their minds up? 

I can't bear the thought of Lennox being in a cold damp kennel for another winter. Sometimes think of him when I walk the dogs and it's chilly and we get back inside to a lovely cosy house, almost feel guilty enjoying my guys when he's so lonely and cold!


----------



## lozb

The official word from the Lennox camp:


There has been NO official news on Lennox from Court or from the Family. Anything else is rumour. Until we hear from Craig or Caroline we believe nothing and we listen to nothing. The official Team will bring updates if there are updates to Bring. You have to wait, bear with us. If you think its hard Imagine how Caroline & Craig are feeling ! 


(Caroline & Craig are Lennox's owners)


I don't know anything else at yet, will update if and when I hear anything else..... could be a day or two before an 'official' statement comes out...x


----------



## lozb

Official Update just confirmed:

There Was No Court Hearing On Friday, There Was None Planned & As Yet No Date Has Been Set By Courts.There Was NO Court Hearing On Friday, Family Had Published This Many Weeks Ago But Media Mislead Supporters.


:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

No news as to when any hearing will be


----------



## Guest

oh  this is awful.
i wish they`d pull themselves together so he could be home for christmas imagine the smile on their little girls face!


----------



## jenniferx

Thing is- isn't this decision we are waiting on about whether they re-hear the appeal? So even if they decide to do this, it is going to be ages yet. I really can't see the judge just saying- I've changed my mind, the dog is free. Surely they'll have to go through the legal process all over again? Which could be many months from the point at which they decide that it can be heard again (if indeed that is what he decides). 

This is just what I am surmising. It is a pity that someone official or connected to the family couldn't have made it more clear that nothing was happening yesterday. Thousands of supporters follow their every word and were counting down till yesterday.


----------



## shirleystarr

ffs this is rediculous the poor boy maybe dead by the time they decide what to do how can he be dangerous if the dog warden can cuddle him 
:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## ollmoll

surely, if the allegations? of perjury are being followed thru, shouldn't the case be dismissed. OR will they use it as an excuse to start all over?? Has the dog been seen by anyone who can give a proper account of his condition? Last I saw no-one knew where he was or had been able to see him for a long time. Poor boy, he should be released and sent home. Personally I would be extremely worried by the secrecy, if it was my dog, as I am sure Lennoxs owners must be.


----------



## Hertsgirl

I just started another thread about this, didn't realise this one was here :blushing:

I am disgusted by this case, how can they do this, the poor family must be going though hell, I know I would be!  :crying:


----------



## sianrees1979

any news on lennox


----------



## Argent

Nope, I don't think so  Fortunately though, another two high-profile dogs have been released, Venus being one of them. We're still holding out hope for Lennox.


----------



## DogLove3

Yes also hoping he will be released, its just so unfair


----------



## shirleystarr

poor lennox i cant imagine the awful condition he will be in now in the cold dark cell ffs this is nuts how can he be dangerous when as someone said the dog warden can cuddle him none of this makes any sense to me at all :mad2:


----------



## Quinzell

Its Lennox's 7th Birthday today, and he has now been in captivity for 2 years. His family are holding a tweetathon tonight at 9pm to mark his Birthday.

Happy 7th Birthday Lennox

Would be really cool if as many people as possible could join. They would love to get him trending.


----------



## Galadriel17

How awful   

I've not heard about Lennox before but will definitely be tweeting tonight.

A perfect example of why BSL needs to be scrapped.


----------



## Goldstar

Just signed ..... poor boy, I hope the people that put him there get what they deserve, disgusting p**cks


----------



## Galadriel17

Have you tweeted? #SaveLennox


----------



## Quinzell

Thanks Galadriel.

I did tweet too....he didn't trend though, from what I saw but then I don't really know how that works lol


----------



## Galadriel17

LouiseH said:


> Thanks Galadriel.
> 
> I did tweet too....he didn't trend though, from what I saw but then I don't really know how that works lol


I didn't see if it was trending but if you search #SaveLennox you can see all the tweets and there were lots of them! Hopefully will have raised more awareness


----------



## DogLove3

How very sad, time goes too fast and this dog needs to be reunited back with his family asap.


----------



## Woozle600

Blimey only came by this this morning, shared on facebook&twitter and I shall keep on doing so. Poor boy. Absolutely ridiculous situation!


----------



## BumbleFluff

Whats the latest news on lennox?
I saw on fb that victoria stillwell posted a link and said there was a hearing tomorrow?? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## EmzieAngel

I've heard this also, but don't know if it's true.


----------



## DoggieBag

There is a hearing today to announce the final decision. No more appeals etc after this. Whatever the judge decides is it


----------



## Galadriel17

I really hope this has a happy ending...


----------



## Jugsmalone

I really hope the ruling is in Lennox's favour today.


----------



## Fifi McK

Have just read this - I live in Belfast and hadn't even heard of this case!
Didn't know that the city dog wardens were on par with the gastapo! Hope I don't have any run ins with them.
Will be keeping my fingers crossed for Lennox


----------



## AngelEyes92

Fingers crossed for Lennox today  x


----------



## SpringerHusky

Good luck Lennox, hopefully today you'll be saved and can come home


----------



## lozzibear

Good luck Lennox! 

I have everything crossed... So nerve wracking to hear the result... It will sicken me if it goes against him...


----------



## RockRomantic

Good luck baby boy, hope its good news


----------



## Paula07

Hope all goes well today. Were all thinking of you Lennox!


----------



## RockRomantic

Does anyone know what time the appeal is at?


----------



## jenniferx

2pm apparently. So right now I guess. To be honest I don't even want to think of it, I have a bad feeling about it today but hopefully that is me just being a faint heart.


----------



## Guest

RockRomantic said:


> Does anyone know what time the appeal is at?


2' o clock was the time for the hearing so i been lead to believe.


----------



## RockRomantic

diablo said:


> 2' o clock was the time for the hearing so i been lead to believe.


Thank you


----------



## Guest

> Lennox ‏@SaveLennox
> 
> Official: No decision today by courts, will be a week or two before courts decide


when is this going to end for the poor boy!!


----------



## DoggieBag

diablo said:


> when is this going to end for the poor boy!!


Poor boy, yet another delay to the final outcome.


----------



## Galadriel17

The judgement is going to be tomorrow apparently.

If you have twitter, people will be howling for Lennox tonight at 9pm. #SaveLennox

Fingers, paws and everything else crossed for Lennox tomorrow!


----------



## Goldstar

I hope everything goes well


----------



## DoggieBag

The hearing is at 10am I believe.


----------



## SophieCyde

Fingers crossed for lennox xxx


----------



## DogLove3

Ahh bless thats lovely.

Really hope justice prevails.


----------



## BumbleFluff

Keeping all fingers and paws crossed for lennox x


----------



## Quinzell

Ditto.....lets hope the only sensible decision is reached tomorrow and the family can think about bringing him home soon.


----------



## Tigerneko

Personally I think the decision has been made, although I would SO love to see him home, and I wear my 'Lennox Campaign' wristband permanently, I really don't think he will come home, BCC have been too steadfast and they will almost certainly be pulling a few strings behind the scenes for it to go in their favour.

Is tomorrow the absolute final decision, or are they able to appeal further?

I am hoping and praying for lennox tomorrow but I am not confident. Although I would just LOVE to be proved wrong!

All fingers and paws crossed for Lennox in this house.


----------



## Malmum

Good luck boy. x


----------



## MCWillow

I really hope Lennox is allowed home - good luck sugar x


----------



## Guest

I have only just heard of this, and the decision is today! Can anyone campaign against the politicians that made these decisions? Follow them around with dead dog posters. Could have got an international petition up, too. I never saw one to sign. Don't do facebook.


----------



## RockRomantic

I read on my facebook they have decided to uphold the original decision, meaning Lennox will need more than a miracle now.


----------



## Malmum

This poor boy has languished in a dingy kennel for so long now that death would be a peaceful release. If he had been a dog of mine I would have taken that decision long ago rather than have him suffering day in day out for what? to prove a point! 

No way could I sleep with one of my babies going through what Lennox has gone through and I doubt very much he will get released. I would rather say goodbye and release him from this hell!


----------



## Bonsai

Truely heartbreaking!!! They would never be allowed to penalise a human for just being who they are (or who they think they might be) how can they do this to a poor dog whos only ever given love to his humans

They should be truely ashamed


----------



## RockRomantic

SAD NEWS!
LENNOX update: It is with a very heavy heart that
we can now inform you that the judgement today
was to uphold the original decision - so unless
there is some miracle that can be performed,
Lennox will be pts - when we dont know yet - so
sorry to be the bearers of bad news - our thoughts
are with Lennox and his family at this sad time


----------



## Jugsmalone

What an absolute disgrace! Poor Lennox and his family


----------



## RockRomantic

The savelennox camp haven't confirmed anything yet, kinda hoping its just chinese rumours at the moment


----------



## DogLove3

Such sad sad news.....bought tears to my eyes.
Its a very cruel world for some.


----------



## jenniferx

Well this is being covered by the local news now- the bid to appeal the decision has failed and he will be destroyed. Nothing official from the family but I can't imagine it will be anything different.

Bid to save Lennox from destruction fails - UTV Live News

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-18408152


----------



## theothersparticus

This is so sad, I've only come to this recently and I couldn't belive that anyone would just cart a dog off without some sort of complaint being made first. I've signed petitions and let as many of my friend know as possible and everyone is amazed that the dog was taken away from a loving family because it was the wrong size!

He looked like such a sweet dog who didn't deserve to be treated like this, as so many have said for humans racial profiling is absurd but for dogs it seems to be perfectly valid?? 

Poor Lennox, all I hope is if there really is no chance left to appeal again that he gets peace at last. :frown:

ETA: Just read the 2 news stories above, shocked that neither mention the campaign, support from reputable dog behaviourists (sp), etc, they just make it sound like he was a dangerous dog and the owner was wasting court time!!


----------



## SophieCyde

Honestly everyone involved in this decision should be ashamed of themselves.

Such sad news for lennox


----------



## Guest

i don`t suppose the recent spate of dog attacks helped things along either  poor , poor boy


----------



## simplysardonic

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Malmum

Two years in that hell hole for nothing!!!! 

I hope there is no final appeal and he has to stay in there for longer before he meets his fate. We all knew in our hearts it wasn't going to be upturned and the one that paid the price has been poor Lennox. We all tried but a lesson learned here - no matter how much you campaign the authorities win more times than not and while we are all signing petitions the dog is living in isolation, the most awful conditions and treated like a dangerous animal by all who attend him. Terrible, terrible tragedy and no life for any domesticated animal let alone a family pet!

Hoping he will now be 'set free' to run at the bridge and hope these people who have dished out his death sentence can sleep soundly with him on their conscience!


----------



## RockRomantic

Words fail me.

Poor poor Lennox


----------



## EllesBelles

The family have apparently released a statement saying that the official verdict has not been released - I just can't find an official source to quote this from. A spokesperson on the news stated that a small news company first claimed that they had the results, and the BBC etc have just re-reported that story.

I really hope it's not true - I cannot see why legally they could not allow him out of the country to somewhere else. However, it is very difficult to understand the process without being in it, and I agree that the continuing campaigns must be hell for the poor dog who has spent so long in isolation, and in such poor health. 

It's a heartbreaking story and I can't believe that no one has managed to put it right. It's a shame it only made headline news quite late on, and not originally when it would have been easier and less embarrassing to overturn the many incorrect decisions.

If he is to be put to sleep, RIP Lennox. You sounded like a lovely dog, and I hope no one ever goes through what you went through again. Enjoy your freedom and health at the Bridge, and remember that your family (and a huge part of the world) loved you and did everything they could to get you back.


----------



## Quinzell

Sadly, I wouldn't be surprised at all if that was the outcome now. It isn't about a life or right and wrong; its about power, control, saving face, and proving a point. Its a middle finger to all of us little people out there.

Lennox's welfare has never been considered by these barbaric people.

I am so angry about the whole Lennox situation. There is no justice.


----------



## Galadriel17

I don't know what I feel the most, sadness or anger


----------



## Julesky

Disgusted.


Shan't ever be visiting you Belfast, lest you take my dog from me.

Poor lennox.


----------



## Horse and Hound

I'm so upset.

God knows what his family are going through. Really feel for them, and poor Lennox.

Some times the human race disgusts me.


----------



## Julesky

BBC - NewsWatch - BBC News general feedback

bbc news contact us, comments page... worth a badgering for some decent coverage at the very least so the wider public realise the dog did absolutely nothing!


----------



## jenniferx

I am glad that the family did their everything and stood on their principles to try and save their beloved boy- they have done so much to raise awareness of the injustice of BSL- but I am also glad that it is at an end, albeit of the worst kind.


----------



## Gemmaa

Absolutely shameful.

Though after seeing the Belfast City Council Facebook page, I think they might end up regretting it! 

Let's hope it hasn't happened yet and that someone with a bit of power realises what the consequences will be.


----------



## Goldstar

Poor boy


----------



## catsandcanines

I feel so sad for Lennox 

Some people are questioning why he's never been allowed a visit from his family? I hope now they at least let them see him. I would ask to be there in his final moments.


----------



## Horse and Hound

Gemmaa said:


> Absolutely shameful.
> 
> Though after seeing the Belfast City Council Facebook page, I think they might end up regretting it!
> 
> Let's hope it hasn't happened yet and that someone with a bit of power realises what the consequences will be.


You got a link? Wouldn't mind adding my two-penneth. :frown:


----------



## Goldstar

Here is the link to belfast city council fb page

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Horse and Hound

Goldstar said:


> Here is the link to belfast city council fb page
> 
> Welcome to Facebook


Nice one.


----------



## Guest

Apparently poor Lennox has now left this world


----------



## Horse and Hound

How awful.

Cant see anything on the FB page, they must have removed the comments.


----------



## wst

disgusted!
Belfast city council lord mayors email address.

[email protected]


----------



## Goldstar

Oh no


----------



## Guest

If you are talking about the council page they are going through and deleting comments 

They wouldn't even let the family say good bye


----------



## Horse and Hound

Email sent:

Dear sir, 

I am writing to express my disgust at your recent treatment of Lennox and his poor family. 

Not only have they been separated from each other for nearly 2 years now, you denied them the means to say goodbye to a much loved pet.

His only sin, "looking" of type. This would be frowned upon and considered racist if done to a human. 

I sincerely hope that you never, EVER go through the pain that that poor dog and his family have felt for the last goodness knows how long. It also goes to show that living in a democracy counts for diddly squat.

I shall NEVER, EVER visit your city again, I am sure this won't cause you any grief being just one person...but hey ho. Every little helps.

Yours, completely and utterly disgusted.


----------



## Goldstar

Good idea, I will send an email too. Horrible pigs


----------



## catsandcanines

B3rnie said:


> Apparently poor Lennox has now left this world


Where did you read that as there is nothing on the savelennox facebook page?

I was really hoping they would let the family be with Lennox at the end


----------



## theothersparticus

Horse and Hound said:


> How awful.
> 
> Cant see anything on the FB page, they must have removed the comments.


I thought that at first, they're tucked away in a bit marked 'posts by others'


----------



## Gemmaa

Belfast City Council - City - Belfast, United Kingdom | Facebook

ETA: Oops, didn't see someone had put the link already.


----------



## Guest

catsandcanines said:


> Where did you read that as there is nothing on the savelennox facebook page?
> 
> I was really hoping they would let the family be with Lennox at the end


Some rescue contacts told me, they have worked closely with the campaign so I have no reason to doubt them.

I do know that the family will be releasing a statement once they have had time to get their thoughts together, my heart goes out to them at this time


----------



## catsandcanines

B3rnie said:


> Some rescue contacts told me, they have worked closely with the campaign so I have no reason to doubt them.
> 
> I do know that the family will be releasing a statement once they have had time to get their thoughts together, my heart goes out to them at this time


Oh right - I really hope they were allowed to be with him


----------



## westie~ma

This is so upsetting   

I'm staggered at the treatment this poor boy has been through and that judge not listening to dog experts and just taking on board opinion of a police dog handler, beggers belief it really does  

Have such happy memories of good rugby trips to Belfast, shan't ever go again after this. Shame on you Belfast City Council, shame on you.

RIP Lennox


----------



## Kylia

westie~ma said:


> This is so upsetting
> 
> I'm staggered at the treatment this poor boy has been through and that judge not listening to dog experts and just taking on board opinion of a police dog handler, beggers belief it really does
> 
> Have such happy memories of good rugby trips to Belfast, shan't ever go again after this. Shame on you Belfast City Council, shame on you.
> 
> RIP Lennox


Please don't judge my city by the actions of the council x

I haven't followed this campaign because the truth seems so blurred on all sides


----------



## Guest

Kylia said:


> Please don't judge my city by the actions of the council x
> 
> I haven't followed this campaign because the truth seems so blurred on all sides


I'm afraid it is only blurred on one side 

If you had followed the campaign you would have seen that


----------



## Kylia

Sorry I meant the web / Facebook campaigns. I've read the news reports.


----------



## Guest

Kylia said:


> Sorry I meant the web / Facebook campaigns. I've read the news reports.


Then you will know that what Belfast City Council have done is on par with racism


----------



## Kylia

Why would all the court cases come out with the same result? Is there a transcript available of all the court cases?


----------



## westie~ma

Kylia said:


> Please don't judge my city by the actions of the council x
> 
> I haven't followed this campaign because the truth seems so blurred on all sides


Then Belfast City Council had better look themselves in the mirror and realise that while they are happy to carry out this barbaric way of treating animals, they are affectively cutting their tourist income.

Like I said, I have happy memories of some wonderful trips over to the city and the surrounding area, it's a truly lovely place with some wonderful people and a flipping good rugby team, but I shall not set foot there again.


----------



## lozb

Lennox has not been PTS as yet.
Many people are saying he has but it doesn't work like that.
Where there's breath there's hope.


----------



## Andromeda

lozb said:


> Many people are saying he has but it doesn't work like that.


How do you know that it doesn't work like that?
Many people including me, believes in that because simply we cannot believe what just happened. None one normal can make a decision like that.
Every reasonable person knows that you cannot judge a dog by breed or look.
Please explain it to me.


----------



## Guest

Kylia said:


> Why would all the court cases come out with the same result? Is there a transcript available of all the court cases?


Because they lied, that dog showed NO aggression in the whole 2 years he was stuck in that prison, if he was dangerous it would not have gone on this long.
He was PTS because of what he looked like, nothing more, nothing less.



lozb said:


> Lennox has not been PTS as yet.
> Many people are saying he has but it doesn't work like that.
> Where there's breath there's hope.


Can I ask how you know that because my sources say differently..


----------



## lozb

Andromeda said:


> How do you know that it doesn't work like that?
> Many people including me, believes in that because simply we cannot believe what just happened. None one normal can make a decision like that.
> Every reasonable person knows that you cannot judge a dog by breed or look.
> Please explain it to me.


There has not been any confirmation that Lennox has been put to sleep following todays or any days judgement.

That's what I mean. xx


----------



## Malmum

You know what, if this is dragged out yet again I think it's immensely cruel  two years is a hell of a long time in a dogs life and while we all have tried to help I can't help think we may just have made his existence that much worse.

Now is the time to call it a day for Lennox's sake, there is no way he will ever be released and keeping him penned up while we go about our daily business, work, watching telly, eating out, this poor boys life is the same *every single second*! There's no moment of happiness for him being where he is, nothing to take his mind off of his surroundings, he isn't even allowed human contact - so very cruel! It's just not fair any more so I hope there are no more appeals and he goes to the bridge at last where he can rest peacefully.


----------



## Andromeda

I can kill a fly on Monday and mentioned it on Friday...

What evidence do you expect to see? A dead body? A letter?
Why location of dog was kept as a secret for 2 years? What they were afraid off? A manifestation? A kidnapping? What?

Why someone has to pay (actually we did) for a dog who has his own home and owners who could take a care of him? Is there not enough shelters and abandon animals that we have to take dogs away from their owners?


----------



## Guest

This is a candle that I lit this evening for poor Lennox, I hope he is at peace now


----------



## thedogsmother

Ive just read this on fb, dont know if its true though.

*OK I just got this in.. It's not set in stone just yet Katelyn just posted this link so I need all of us to at least try.. I'm headed over to sign now..... Message will follow ...... Please PLEASE Please!!! Sign the petition on the bottom of this page Boycott Belfast - Show Them We Will Not Support The Lennox RulingBoycott Belfast - A tribute to Lennox ..... They decided to uphold the decision to Euth Lennox. This poor baby. I am praying for his family. they have 21 days to repeal and fight the ruling, please do your part to help!!! Thank you!!!!!*


----------



## Guest

thedogsmother said:


> Ive just read this on fb, dont know if its true though.
> 
> *OK I just got this in.. It's not set in stone just yet Katelyn just posted this link so I need all of us to at least try.. I'm headed over to sign now..... Message will follow ...... Please PLEASE Please!!! Sign the petition on the bottom of this page Boycott Belfast - Show Them We Will Not Support The Lennox RulingBoycott Belfast  A tribute to Lennox ..... They decided to uphold the decision to Euth Lennox. This poor baby. I am praying for his family. they have 21 days to repeal and fight the ruling, please do your part to help!!! Thank you!!!!!*


I have signed it but as far as I have been told there is no 21 day re-appeal because they have had the limited number of appeals :confused1:

Until it is proved otherwise I am going to go with my sources


----------



## we love bsh's

Stupid law...


----------



## Andromeda

we love bsh's said:


> Stupid law...


Not law, people. 
The law wasn't born, was created by people..

Gosh I'm so mad


----------



## Elmo the Bear

If anyone has contact with those involved in the campaign can they pass on this link http://www.dardni.gov.uk/dog-response-tallack.pdf

It's a statement by Peter Tallack (the "expert" witness / dog handler). It completely contradicts his evidence and admits the aggression test only tests the mood of the dog on that day and in those circumstances.


----------



## lindr76

in my thoughts tonight,heavens light will shine for an angel tonight,Lennox you are loved the world over and will never be forgotten :frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Andromeda said:


> Not law, people.
> The law wasn't born, was created by people..
> 
> Gosh I'm so mad


I agree with both... stupid law made by stupid people :

"(9) If in any proceedings it is alleged by the prosecution that a dog is one to which this Article applies *it shall be presumed that it is such a dog unless the contrary is shown by the accused by such evidence as the court considers sufficient* and the accused shall not be permitted to adduce such evidence unless he has given the prosecution notice of his intention to do so not later than the fourteenth day before that on which the evidence is to be adduced."

Guilty until proven innocent ?


----------



## Horse and Hound

Makes me sick.

I'd be angry if I'd been locked in a room, forced to go to the toilet there, let out once a day, given a shitty bit of a bed and not allowed to see any friends or family.

This whole thing makes me sick. I often thought about taking my boys over to Belfast to visit the family I have there, like HELL will I set foot there with Harvey, they'd have him clapped in irons and taken away. 

I still can't udnerstand WHO THE EFFING HELL thought poor Lennox looked remotely like a pit?!

More proof that the human race is just a bunch of neanderthalls.

:mad2:


----------



## Quinzell

One of his brothers from the same litter was given a free voucher for either chipping or neutering (can't remember which), and on the certificate they ID'd him as a Lab X, so how can one littermate be one breed and another something entirely different??

There are so many things wrong with the whole situation, let alone the circumstances that he was seized in in the first place.

If nothing else, this has opened the eyes of so many people to BSL and how wrong it is; me for one.


----------



## Horse and Hound

LouiseH said:


> One of his brothers from the same litter was given a free voucher for either chipping or neutering (can't remember which), and on the certificate they ID'd him as a Lab X, so how can one littermate be one breed and another something entirely different??
> 
> There are so many things wrong with the whole situation, let alone the circumstances that he was seized in in the first place.
> 
> If nothing else, this has opened the eyes of so many people to BSL and how wrong it is; me for one.


I actually cack my pants everytime we pass a police car now when I walk Harvey.


----------



## Quinzell

I'm so sorry that something so wrong makes you feel like that. It really does make my blood boil.


----------



## Horse and Hound

LouiseH said:


> I'm so sorry that something so wrong makes you feel like that. It really does make my blood boil.


I know. The thought of him being taken off us makes me feel physically ill.


----------



## Malmum

I really feel for you H&H and can imagine how you must feel. 

All so totally wrong just makes no sense and why is it taking so long to get it changed? So infuriating and unjust, criminal in it's own right!


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle

Sorry that it appears to be ending this way :sad: :

There are people involved that need to hang their heads in shame


----------



## kateh8888

This really does make me ashamed to be human. 
_
Of all the creatures, man is the most detestable. Of the entire brood, he is the only one that possesses malice. He is the only creature that inflicts pain for sport, knowing it to be pain. The fact that man knows right from wrong proves his intellectual superiority to the other creatures; but the fact that he can do wrong proves his moral inferiority to any creature that cannot. _ Mark Twain


----------



## lindr76

do not give up hope yet,Lennox is still alive and while there is life there is hope...get on FB or Twitter or any other public network/forum and get your voices heard,the Belfast City Council are not Gods or even Demi Gods,they cannot fight the world if we stand together and shout to @SaveLennox 
and if you happen to live in Belfast,leave your homes,work places,schools...take it to the street and show the world the REAL people of Belfast do not stand with their Council on this and want this INNOCENT dog to LIVE


----------



## Quinzell

lindr76 said:


> do not give up hope yet,Lennox is still alive and while there is life there is hope...get on FB or Twitter or any other public network/forum and get your voices heard,the Belfast City Council are not Gods or even Demi Gods,they cannot fight the world if we stand together and shout to @SaveLennox
> and if you happen to live in Belfast,leave your homes,work places,schools...take it to the street and show the world the REAL people of Belfast do not stand with their Council on this and want this INNOCENT dog to LIVE


Is this a fact? We have also heard that he has been PTS already?


----------



## lindr76

he is to be held for a futher 21 days as is standard procedure,he still lives,it is not too late,if you care at all about BSL being wrong and innocent dogs being targeted then please,the world begs you,stand behind Lennox and get this unjust ruling over turned and get him home to his family,or even rehomed elsewhere if he cannot stay within the UK,he does not deserve to die for simply 'looking' of type,if it was a human it would be considered racist to judge someone on how they look,animals should not be treated any differently. there are many ways to be heard,look here:

How You Can Help

or as said before use any public network or forum you have access to and give this dog the voice he needs to save his life,i beg you,the world begs you and Lennox himself would beg you


----------



## Gemmaa

I've emailed the Daily Mirror and some of our local Mp's, our Green Party have a lot of involvement in animal rights.

I know it's a long shot, but I figure any possible help is a good thing.


----------



## josiejessie

Can the family appeal again then ?


----------



## Quinzell

Can I ask you what your source is? I dont have access to FB at the moment, but there havent been any updates on the official website other than the brief comment issued yesterday.

My understanding was that yesterdays hearing was only to decide if there was further room to appeal, and this would only be if significant further evidence were produced that could change the outcome of the previous hearings. 

Someone else here has it on good authority that the order has already been carried out. I hope this isnt the case, but at the same time I dont want to get my hopes up. So if you are an official representative it would be great to know that we can, without a shadow of a doubt, follow your information 

Of course, regardless of whether he is or isnt still alive, people should still get involved and do what they can because inevitably at some point, another dog will need us to be standing in a line of support.


----------



## Fifi McK

Very sad :sad:
Very concerning given that I live in Belfast too, will def be more wary of the dogs wardens in future :eek6:
I've signed the petion and emailed the council, wardens and my local MP's - here's hoping Lennonx gets an 11th hour reprieve


----------



## Guest

lindr76 said:


> he is to be held for a futher 21 days as is standard procedure,he still lives,it is not too late,if you care at all about BSL being wrong and innocent dogs being targeted then please,the world begs you,stand behind Lennox and get this unjust ruling over turned and get him home to his family,or even rehomed elsewhere if he cannot stay within the UK,he does not deserve to die for simply 'looking' of type,if it was a human it would be considered racist to judge someone on how they look,animals should not be treated any differently. there are many ways to be heard,look here:
> 
> How You Can Help
> 
> or as said before use any public network or forum you have access to and give this dog the voice he needs to save his life,i beg you,the world begs you and Lennox himself would beg you


Can I ask your source please? I have heard differently, in fact have been told that as soon as the order was given Lennox left this world.

Yesterdays hearing was only to decide if there was further room to appeal, there was no 21 day grace because there has already been the limited number of appeals with no new evidence :confused1:

The family have yet to release a statement but they will once they get their heads around all this.


----------



## lindr76

josiejessie said:


> Can the family appeal again then ?


No. They have gone as high as they can now. It is now down to us,the public,to FORCE the courts to reinstate the case and to overturn the verdict. Countless petitions and emails etc are being used to do this,the link in my earlier post gives a number of ways you can help.



LouiseH said:


> Can I ask you what your source is? I dont have access to FB at the moment, but there havent been any updates on the official website other than the brief comment issued yesterday.
> 
> My understanding was that yesterdays hearing was only to decide if there was further room to appeal, and this would only be if significant further evidence were produced that could change the outcome of the previous hearings.
> 
> Someone else here has it on good authority that the order has already been carried out. I hope this isnt the case, but at the same time I dont want to get my hopes up. So if you are an official representative it would be great to know that we can, without a shadow of a doubt, follow your information
> 
> Of course, regardless of whether he is or isnt still alive, people should still get involved and do what they can because inevitably at some point, another dog will need us to be standing in a line of support.


I am not an official representative,I am merely a supporter of the fight to free Lennox,I use multi channels,including as you mentined the official site,and as yet no one has reported the destrustion of Lennox's innocent life and are not expected to yet,if they follow legal procedure he is now given 21 days before the order is carried out following the families failure to get the ruling changed. As said to the above poster,it is now down to us,the public,to be his 'voice' and to force the courts to reinstate the case. This can be achieved through petitions etc,so again I plead with everyone who follows this case,or those who have just discovered it and may think its too late when its not...yet...to PLEASE do all you can to help save Lennox. HE IS INNOCENT AND DOES NOT DESERVE TO DIE


----------



## catsandcanines

SaveLennox on twitter said Lennox is still alive and that the family will be releasing a statement later today.

This made me a bit choked up: Audio: Lennox supporter makes emotional call to Belfast Telegraph - Northern Ireland, Local & National - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk

Its so sad for Lennox and his family but also the many people around the world that have become emotionally involved.


----------



## lindr76

was just about to post same Twitter latest....he is still alive as earlier stated.

ETA...could ADMIN kindly 'sticky' this thread to prevent it getting 'lost' in the over all chat that takes place please,this is a very URGENT appeal now with very little time left to make a difference,please PF help us to save Lennox


----------



## DoggieBag

The case can go further if the family decide (so await the statement).

If the family do decide to continue the fight, the next step is the highest court in the UK, the Supreme Court. Should that fail then they can then take their fight to the highest court in Europe, the Court of Justice of the European Union.

So the ball is in the families hands right now as to the next step.


----------



## Bullymastiff

I dont mean to sound awful, although im sure alot of people will think so...but i hope in a way the family decide not to fight anymore for Lennox's sake. 
I KNOW we need to fight BSL. BUT i mean for the sake of Lennox, i think its what 2 years he's been in that kennel alone, its torture for him. 

At the same time im aware this fight could be for the greater good of stamping on BSL...so hard 

I just hope he's released from his torture one way or another soon


----------



## Jugsmalone

I posted on my FB and also sent letters to the various departments of BCC. I'm trying my best to reach as many people as possible. 

Lets hope we can try and save this beautiful boy.


----------



## lindr76

latest statement from his family :

The Lennox Campaign


----------



## Jugsmalone

I can't read the statement, however, I know its due to the amount of people trying to view. 

Will try again later.


----------



## Snoringbear

According to the Boycott Belfast FB page and an article in the Belfast Telegraph he is alive.

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## lindr76

DoggieBag said:


> The case can go further if the family decide (so await the statement).
> 
> If the family do decide to continue the fight, the next step is the highest court in the UK, the Supreme Court. Should that fail then they can then take their fight to the highest court in Europe, the Court of Justice of the European Union.
> 
> So the ball is in the families hands right now as to the next step.


i stand corrected you are absolutely right,they can appeal to the Supreme Court...and I will be praying they do ...however it is a very rare case that gets to be judged there so they may decline,we can only hope the voices of millions will push the Supreme Court to hear the case and that justice will finally prevail


----------



## lindr76

Jugsmalone said:


> I can't read the statement, however, I know its due to the amount of people trying to view.
> 
> Will try again later.


this is what it says...

Statement By Lennoxs Family
By Save Lennox On June 13, 2012 · Leave a Comment

Wednesday 13th June 2012

We would like to thank everyone for the countless messages that we have received in the last 24 hours during what is a very difficult time for our family and for the support we have had from so many since Lennox was seized in 2010. The past two years have been extremely distressing for many reasons and we appreciate that this has been a very emotive case for dog lovers worldwide who have spoken out against the failings of Breed Specific Legislation. We take some comfort in the knowledge that we are not the only ones to be devastated by the recent ruling. We are in talks with our legal team and will make another statement in due course.

Thank you


----------



## Guest

DoggieBag said:


> The case can go further if the family decide (so await the statement).
> 
> If the family do decide to continue the fight, the next step is the highest court in the UK, the Supreme Court. Should that fail then they can then take their fight to the highest court in Europe, the Court of Justice of the European Union.
> 
> So the ball is in the families hands right now as to the next step.


I stand corrected 

Do you know if anyone has actually seen Lennox? I'm not so sure I want to dismiss what I have heard until someone tells me they have seen him in the flesh :confused1:


----------



## Jugsmalone

lindr76 said:


> this is what it says...
> 
> Statement By Lennox's Family
> By Save Lennox On June 13, 2012 · Leave a Comment
> 
> Wednesday 13th June 2012
> 
> We would like to thank everyone for the countless messages that we have received in the last 24 hours during what is a very difficult time for our family and for the support we have had from so many since Lennox was seized in 2010. The past two years have been extremely distressing for many reasons and we appreciate that this has been a very emotive case for dog lovers worldwide who have spoken out against the failings of Breed Specific Legislation. We take some comfort in the knowledge that we are not the only ones to be devastated by the recent ruling. We are in talks with our legal team and will make another statement in due course.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks for posting the statement.


----------



## lindr76

:thumbup: your welcome xx


----------



## bluegirl

Its so sad.

I was reading an article in the paper just before checking back on Lennox and it was about the family in Australia who had their 9wk old baby taken by dingos back in the 80's and the fact that they maintained their innocence but despite it all they sent the mother to prison. Finally the coroner has examined the case again for the fouth time and decided that the dingos did take the baby. The final statement by the father was encouraging for all who fear hope is lost and this is what he said.

"However I am here to tell you you can get justice even when you think that all is lost. But truth must be on your side".

This is so true for Lennox's plight.


----------



## DoggieBag

B3rnie said:


> I stand corrected
> 
> Do you know if anyone has actually seen Lennox? I'm not so sure I want to dismiss what I have heard until someone tells me they have seen him in the flesh :confused1:


You have the right to lodge an appeal to a court decision within 21 days, unless the lower court has set a different time frame.

So he has to be kept alive until the family make known their intentions or the time frame expires.


----------



## jenniferx

The way it was reported- I had always assumed this was the last legal avenue they had? I guess not.

Cesar Millan put this on twitter:



> I know about the Lennox situation. Its a decision I truly dont agree with. My team is working to find a better solution to help #savelennox


----------



## Quinzell

I read that too, although its not clear if he means BSL in general or Lennox's actual case. It would be great if some of the high profile faces in the dog world could get together and deliver a petition to Downing Street or some such.

Someone on another FB page is asking if there are any Lennox car stickers. I am not aware of any, but it sounds like a great idea. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?


----------



## poppiesowner

If he has posed a danger to others then he needs to be put to sleep sadly. 
If he hasnt he should be taken home until he does ! 
I dont know what the answer is in this case, but it is very sad


----------



## Julesky

Belfast City Council. News. Statement re: legal proceedings involving a dog called Lennox.

Found this online from last year's ruling... says it all really 'vindicate staff' 'find the council at fault'

They're just scared of backing down now.
Good luck lennox, you'll need it pup


----------



## jenniferx

LouiseH said:


> I read that too, although its not clear if he means BSL in general or Lennox's actual case. It would be great if some of the high profile faces in the dog world could get together and deliver a petition to Downing Street or some such.
> 
> Someone on another FB page is asking if there are any Lennox car stickers. I am not aware of any, but it sounds like a great idea. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?


I read it as lennox individually with the hashtag as part of the sentence as in "Help save lennox" but you're right- I guess it could be more aspecific. I wonder what the Barnes family will decide to do.


----------



## Horse and Hound

jenniferx said:


> I read it as lennox individually with the hashtag as part of the sentence as in "Help save lennox" but you're right- I guess it could be more aspecific. I wonder what the Barnes family will decide to do.


Go Cesar, really hope it helps.

This whole case has really uspet me so goodness knows what the family are going through.

Love how that article in the paper called him a "pit bull type!".

BULL SH*T. How can one dog from a litter not be classed of type yet Lennox be?

:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Quinzell

Crazy, isn't it. That's the sad thing...."pitt bull type" can mean pretty much any dog can fit into their classification if they want it to. There was a thread on here somewhere where people were comparing their dogs characteristics on how to determine a "pitt bull type" and some of the breeds that fit was quite incredible.

Whilst I had been thinking that its so terribly cruel for Lennox to be left in the state that he has been for so long and perhaps it would just be kinder to let him go, now knowing that there might be more hope I really hope that they contuinue their fight. In the whole scheme of things 21 days isn't so much longer so lets hope that big things can happen in that time.


----------



## 8tansox

Imagine if the council DID actually back down and agree to Lennox's release. Now what would THAT action do for the City! If they admitted they had made an error - it takes a big man (or city) to admit they're wrong, but just imagine.....  dare we?


----------



## EllesBelles

For those asking about who has seen Lennox - my understanding is that two members of the legal team, a vet and a behaviourist have seen him where he is being held. The photographs emerged from one of the above visits, showing him covered in sores and living in sawdust.

I wish there was something big that could be done to really highlight this issue and make everyone stand against it. I think unless there is a really colossal effort, far bigger than any of the petitions, Belfast Council are just too self-absorbed to change their minds. They'll need to be forced into it, as they just can't see that they are so wrong about this.

I can't see what possible reason they could give for refusing to allow Lennox out of the country, either. 

I hope that his family have the option of further legal battles, if they want to take this further, and that the campaign improves the living conditions of seized dogs. He appears to be in horrific condition, and it makes his sad story so much worse.


----------



## josiejessie

LouiseH said:


> Crazy, isn't it. That's the sad thing...."pitt bull type" can mean pretty much any dog can fit into their classification if they want it to. There was a thread on here somewhere where people were comparing their dogs characteristics on how to determine a "pitt bull type" and some of the breeds that fit was quite incredible.
> 
> Whilst I had been thinking that its so terribly cruel for Lennox to be left in the state that he has been for so long and perhaps it would just be kinder to let him go, now knowing that there might be more hope I really hope that they contuinue their fight. In the whole scheme of things 21 days isn't so much longer so lets hope that big things can happen in that time.


They have 21 days to decide dont they ? so would be a lot longer to get him free.

I agree its madness he should of never been taken. But its being reported he has been kept in awful conditions for the past 2 yrs, if he was mine i dont think i could let that continue


----------



## lindr76

please can everyone keep this thread very much active,even if its just to add a word or two of support for Lennox's family...the higher his profile is kept the more people who will join the cause to save his life. Lennox is an innocent animal sentanced to death simply for how he looks,you don't need me to tell you how wrong that is. Please,if you do one thing today,read his story and join the fight to save him.

The Lennox Campaign

there are various ways to help Lennox,with campaigns on both FB and Twitter and if you look back at my earlier posts you will find a link to more ways you can help. PLEASE i beg all of you,support Lennox and his family today and stop a vile and unjust sentance being carried out.

thank you for reading xx


----------



## Quinzell

josiejessie said:


> They have 21 days to decide dont they ? so would be a lot longer to get him free.
> 
> I agree its madness he should of never been taken. But its being reported he has been kept in awful conditions for the past 2 yrs, if he was mine i dont think i could let that continue


I totally understand where you are coming from. Its a terrible thing that he is having to go through on his own. Its something that I am sure is weighing heavily on his families mind and perhaps one of the reasons that they haven't just jumped to the next phase.

If Lennox is destroyed will the absolute truth about his conditions ever be known? Or, on the other hand if his conditions really are that bad, why are animal welfare not stepping in? Whilst I have no doubt that his family are suffering mental anguish at what he is going through is it possible that some people are exaggerating the extent of his issues to try and make a case for his release even more profound than it already is, not realising the detrimental effect that could have.

The council still have a duty of care to him and I'm sure if his suffering was that bad, his family would insist on the RSPCA (or equivalent) getting involved, wouldn't they?

There are enough video's out there to show that the wardens do have a degree of affection toward him (at least that's how I interpret them) which is just another really bizarre thing about this case - the same warden who lets him lick her face says she is scared of him and he is dangerous :

There is no doubt that propaganda exists on both sides. From what I can see there is no reason for it on Lennox's side as the entire case in its most basic form should have been dropped a long time ago. People sometimes get involved thinking that they are doing good but can make things a whole lot worse. There was a girl, some months ago, who set up a web page dedicated to the memory of Lennox and was reporting that he was already dead.... I think its important that people just stick to the facts as much as possible. This is why I was questioning Lindr earlier....it wasn't wanting to doubt someone else but there is so much mis-reporting going on. The facts alone speak for themselves.....


----------



## BumbleFluff

poppiesowner said:


> If he has posed a danger to others then he needs to be put to sleep sadly.
> If he hasnt he should be taken home until he does !
> I dont know what the answer is in this case, but it is very sad


He has never shown an aggression.

Even in solitary confinement for 2 years, he still craved human affection and just wanted a cuddle 

*"If he hasnt he should be taken home until he does!"*
This isnt fair, youre implying that he is dangerous and will eventually be aggressive.

I hope to God they fight this case till they bring this boy home, i will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Starlite

Poor boy. We are told not to judge people by their "type", why is it ok with dogs??


----------



## josiejessie

LouiseH said:


> I totally understand where you are coming from. Its a terrible thing that he is having to go through on his own. Its something that I am sure is weighing heavily on his families mind and perhaps one of the reasons that they haven't just jumped to the next phase.
> 
> If Lennox is destroyed will the absolute truth about his conditions ever be known? Or, on the other hand if his conditions really are that bad, why are animal welfare not stepping in? Whilst I have no doubt that his family are suffering mental anguish at what he is going through is it possible that some people are exaggerating the extent of his issues to try and make a case for his release even more profound than it already is, not realising the detrimental effect that could have.
> 
> The council still have a duty of care to him and I'm sure if his suffering was that bad, his family would insist on the RSPCA (or equivalent) getting involved, wouldn't they?
> 
> There are enough video's out there to show that the wardens do have a degree of affection toward him (at least that's how I interpret them) which is just another really bizarre thing about this case - the same warden who lets him lick her face says she is scared of him and he is dangerous :
> 
> There is no doubt that propaganda exists on both sides. From what I can see there is no reason for it on Lennox's side as the entire case in its most basic form should have been dropped a long time ago. People sometimes get involved thinking that they are doing good but can make things a whole lot worse. There was a girl, some months ago, who set up a web page dedicated to the memory of Lennox and was reporting that he was already dead.... I think its important that people just stick to the facts as much as possible. This is why I was questioning Lindr earlier....it wasn't wanting to doubt someone else but there is so much mis-reporting going on. The facts alone speak for themselves.....


Every site you go on you read something different, as i understand it the family havent been allowed to see him so they would go by the pics/videos the rest of us do.

I know they must love him dearly and completely get why they have fought this, but i just think enough is enough, imagine being in his situation for 2 yrs with the possibility of longer that to me is now cruel, me personally id let him go and fight with all i had to make sure no other dog went through this as i 100% agree he should never of been taken in the first place, poor boy


----------



## Quinzell

josiejessie said:


> Every site you go on you read something different, as i understand it the family havent been allowed to see him so they would go by the pics/videos the rest of us do.
> 
> I know they must love him dearly and completely get why they have fought this, but i just think enough is enough, imagine being in his situation for 2 yrs with the possibility of longer that to me is now cruel, me personally id let him go and fight with all i had to make sure no other dog went through this as i 100% agree he should never of been taken in the first place, poor boy


To be honest JosieJessie, its a situation that I hope I am never ever in and I can understand why people would support fighting for his life, or believing that he should now be let go. However, I trust his owners and believe that they love their pet dog as much as any of us love ours and for that reason I am willing to support them as much as I can in whatever their decision is.

To Lennox's supporters; I have updated my blog with a post about Lennox pointing people to his website and encouraging them to get involved - even if this just raises people's awareness to BSL its got to be a good thing, right? My blog isn't about dogs but I do get a few hundred views a month and so if just a few people go on to sign the petition or write a letter to their MP, that's got to be a step in the right direction.

Perhaps others who have blogs could do the same thing?


----------



## lindr76

if my 14yr old daughter can stand up and be counted in the fight to save Lennox then anyone can....

save lennox video (true colours) - YouTube

I cannot express the pride I feel tonight having seen her do that for such a great Campaign :001_wub:


----------



## Malmum

The chances of him being freed IMO are zilch, so on that basis let him go to the bridge and end his suffering. If I were in his shoes i'd rather not be around than be where he has been for the last two years and if he were mine, coward as I may be, I would have let him go long before now - regardless of who's right or wrong. A dog of mine would not have languished for two years in a dingy kennel. Only after his death would I up my campaign for other dogs but mine would have been set free at the bridge ages ago. 

I sincerely hope he isn't allowed to suffer any longer as days could easily turn into months yet again.


----------



## lindr76

I don't mean to be rude here but your basically saying you would 'martyr' your dogs then and allow them,even though innocent of any crime and healthy (at the time of seizure) to be PTS? for the greater good? how can the loss of ANY innocent life be for the greater good? it should not have happened in the first place,the dog warden who seized Lennox not only went to the wrong house in the first place,but instead of admitting the mistake,allowed it to snowball further,letting becoming one of the biggest political animal rights cases ever (if not THE biggest) THEN lied in court! How can you say you would allow that to happen? i sincerely hope your never put to the test on your beliefs if that is the case  I would move heaven an earth for any one of my dogs should their life be in danger for any reason,though i also sincerely hope I'M never tested on that either,my heart goes out to Lennox and his whole family having been put in this position in the first place! And I'm still remarkably proud of my 14yr old daughter standing up for what is right in the world cos most kids her age wouldn't care less  with more kids like her the future may be a little brighter and things like this a thing of the past cos lets face it,our kids are the future and their beliefs will be the one's that become future laws etc cos they will be the one's running this country  food for thought indeed!


----------



## kat&molly

I agree with Malmum, I wouldn't let this continue if it were one of mine 
Hes been living in awful conditions for this long- sometimes there are worse things than death, and I believe this is one of those times.

I hope that Lennox and his family can find peace- soon.


----------



## lindr76

thankfully I have seen dogs come back from equally dismal treatment (not least my own ex breeder who was kept in a shed for 5 years!) so I know the scars of this kind of incarceration can be over come,the problem is getting him out of there in order to begin his rehabilitation back into the 'normal' life he once had...I agree it is appauling to have him locked up for so long,however he IS alive and while there is life there is hope! You cannot just look at the basics of the case,there are dogs the world over in equally disgusting conditions that rescues retrieve and rehabilitate,you have to look at the over all evidence that Lennox is innocent of any crime,he does not deserve to die. He should have been released the moment any 'reasonable doubt' was given to suggest mistakes had been made but instead he has become a pawn in a very political debate and it is the pride of liars and deceivers that keeps him where he is.You may very well say you would put your dog out of the suffering and allow them to be PTS but that would just make your dog look guilty,I'm sorry but that is something I could never allow to happen to mine. I understand that this is an emotive case for a million and one reasons but I will always stand up for what I believe in,and in this case I believe an innocent animal could die,for crimes he has never committed and that is why I will continue to stand his corner and speak out. Iwill continue to actively ask for his release. And I will continue to pray that the 'powers that be' finally see sense and release him and stop using him as a pawn in politics.


----------



## Tigerneko

kat&molly said:


> I agree with Malmum, I wouldn't let this continue if it were one of mine
> Hes been living in awful conditions for this long- sometimes there are worse things than death, and I believe this is one of those times.
> 
> I hope that Lennox and his family can find peace- soon.


I must say I am starting to be of this opinion too, even though I do wear my 'Lennox Campaign' wristband every day, it's just getting to the point where it has gone on for TOO LONG. I hate to say it but they are fighting a losing battle, I will be extremely surprised if Lennox is freed, he's been denied freedom so many times and the courts are showing no signs of changing their minds, just because the family keep appealing doesn't mean that they are in with a chance - they are just doing what they are legally allowed to do.

This poor dog has been stuck in that manky kennel with no love, no affection and no family for 2 years now, I have seen the effect that can have on rescue dogs, and at least they are in an environment where they can be loved and fussed by the rescue staff and dog walkers - Lennox will get none of this, so I dread to think of what it is doing to him.

And to the member who asked malmum if she would 'martyr' her dogs - it's not martyring, it's taking them out of a life of suffering and isolation that will only end in their death anyway. However, if I did think there was a good chance of them being released soon, then i'd fight tooth and nail, but this could keep going on for months and years again, and it is not fair because it doesn't look good for him anyway.


----------



## catsandcanines

Tigerneko said:


> I
> However, if I did think there was a good chance of them being released soon, then i'd fight tooth and nail, but this could keep going on for months and years again, and it is not fair because it doesn't look good for him anyway.


Thats the thing here I think. Lennox's family must have believed he had a good chance of getting released otherwise why would they keep on fighting for him. If you knew your dog wasn't going to be released then maybe you would have to make that decision, but they know their dog and want him home.

They had expert evidence from Sarah Fisher and the other behaviourist (sorry cannot remember his name) stating Lennox_* isn't *_a danger to public safety.

Plus if you know your dog is innocent and believe the system has got it wrong then you are going to fight for him.

There is also a previous court case in Belfast where the Judge released a dog because he found the dog warden (the same one involved with the Lennox case) NOT to be credible?

Its a shame in Lennox's case that the judges believed the dog wardens and a police dog trainer over 2 reputable dog behaviourists.


----------



## Goblin

catsandcanines said:


> There is also a previous court case in Belfast where the Judge released a dog because he found the dog warden (the same one involved with the Lennox case) NOT to be credible?


Do you have a source for this such as court documents? I know from an american forum there seems to be a campaign at the moment to discredit the family. Hard evidence rather than hearsay would be be useful.


----------



## catsandcanines

Goblin said:


> Do you have a source for this such as court documents? I know from an american forum there seems to be a campaign at the moment to discredit the family. Hard evidence rather than hearsay would be be useful.


I have only read news reports. I tried looking for court documents but this was in January 2008 so not sure if they exist anymore.

Woman in pit bull case awaits pets' return - Local - Belfast Newsletter

The 'Our Dogs' coverage of this particular case names the dog warden as Yolanda Lightfoot but I think this is a misprint as Yolanda is a dog control manager (although 'our dogs' say she is also a dog warden further down the article?) and Alexandra Lightfoot is the dog warden also involved in Lennox's case: Owners DDA heartbreak

I also think Judge Ken Nixon heard Lennox's court case in the early stages (don't quote me on that though).


----------



## Ruff Justice

Goblin said:


> Do you have a source for this such as court documents? I know from an american forum there seems to be a campaign at the moment to discredit the family. Hard evidence rather than hearsay would be be useful.


Would that be over Bruce:

Bruce Appeal - Eleventh Hour Plea for Death Row Dog-Information & Updates

He was released into the custody of Sarah Gunther of East Galway Animal Rescue
Saved from death row

A similar offer was made for Lennox but the owners were required to put this to the court as an option, they refused to co-operate with Sarah or accept any outcome other than the dog being returned to them. I know some people have been banned from the Lennox facebook groups for posting Bruce's story. There are some comments dated 27th February on their own facebook page that make for pretty interesting reading. https://www.facebook.com/EGAR.ie


----------



## Grace_Lily

I've been following Lennox's story for a long time now and it's so heartbreaking to know he's still locked up by those bastards.

If it was my dog, I'd never give up. Ever. We have to remember this dog has done no wrong, and if councils are allowed to take precedents of destroying dogs without VALID reasoning where will they draw the line? This type of looking dog is being targeted by society at the moment, in 5 years time it could be the same type of dog any one of us owns. If animal lovers don't speak out now, who do they think will speak out when their pet may be harassed in the future?

I'm going to be brutally honest now, I won't win myself any fans, but if it was my dog I would be looking to remove him from the council's care illegitimately now. BCC have lost all sense of reality and are merely trying to save the little face they have left now; it's clear they would rather have Lennox PTS than admit they were wrong. Someone, somewhere must have links to where he is being kept... I'd have him out of there and into hiding as soon as possible. It wouldn't be easy to point the fingers at his owners for this; the case now has a global following, any animal activist could potentially have done it.


----------



## catsandcanines

Ruff Justice said:


> A similar offer was made for Lennox but the owners were required to put this to the court as an option, they refused to co-operate with Sarah or accept any outcome other than the dog being returned to them. I know some people have been banned from the Lennox facebook groups for posting Bruce's story. There are some comments dated 27th February on their own facebook page that make for pretty interesting reading. https://www.facebook.com/EGAR.ie


I thought it was because a destruction order was put on Lennox that he couldn't be sent to Southern Ireland? Even if this wasn't the case why would they want to give their dog to a rescue in Southern Ireland when in these early stages of the case they most likely believed he had a chance of being released and going home.


----------



## catsandcanines

Ruff Justice said:


> Would that be over Bruce


No ............................................


----------



## Tigerneko

Has anyone seen this? If so, what's the general feeling about it? LLAAV

I really don't know what to believe about the Lennox case, tbh all I am bothered about is that this dog is given an answer one way or the other. Free him or let him go to the bridge - it is NOT fair to have him hanging round in kennels whether he is "guilty" or not. The only guilty parties are the people who are involved in keeping this case dragging out, thus keeping this poor dog in isolation or wherever he is. If he IS a family pet, then they certainly won't be getting the same dog back that was taken away.

I don't want to see him PTS but I am starting to wonder if it is the kinder option for HIM - not the 'morally' better option, or the best option in the eyes of the law.... just the best option for the mental and physical welfare of this poor, poor dog.


----------



## Muze

> I really don't know what to believe about the Lennox case, tbh all I am bothered about is that this dog is given an answer one way or the other. Free him or let him go to the bridge


I absolutely agree, I've also followed the poor lad's story and IMHO it's time a decision was made and that Lennox gets some peace at long last.

i've heard so many stories about his family, I also have no idea what to believe. *sigh*

I just wish him a gentle pasing and that one day, hopefully, his case will be learnt from.

It's just a horrible situation all round


----------



## Tigerneko

Muze said:


> I absolutely agree, I've also followed the poor lad's story and IMHO it's time a decision was made and that Lennox gets some peace at long last.
> 
> i've heard so many stories about his family, I also have no idea what to believe. *sigh*
> 
> I just wish him a gentle pasing and that one day, hopefully, his case will be learnt from.
> 
> It's just a horrible situation all round


Exactly, there are a group of people who are HUGELY against the campaign and the family (mainly in the link I gave in my previous post) and the stuff they say sounds just as convincing as the 'pro campaign' stuff. It's turning into a personal war against groups of people now, and it's starting to become more about 'exposing' people and bitching, rather than the welfare of a dog - whether he is dangerous or not, he is still a living creature who is probably suffering.

Personally, I do believe that the family probably ARE less than innocent and probably HAVE caused trouble along the line, however, I also think that these 'anti campaign' (and I say campaign because they are not against Lennox himself, not against PBT's or bull breeds - just against the family and the huge money making campaign) people could potentially cause a lot of damage to the case and hold it up even further - thus prolonging the suffering of this poor dog stuck in the middle.

There's wrong on both sides, the only truly innocent party in this is Lennox, who has been brought up to behave in whatever way he has in whatever environment he's been in. He's had no control over his training and the way he may or may not have been encouraged to behave. Like you say, he deserves PEACE - whether that's peace in a loving home, or peace at the bridge. He does not deserve to be where he is and I think a lot of people would do well to remember this and stop the digging, the mud slinging and the trouble making and just let this case run it's course and let this dog find an end to his suffering either way.

It is beyond a joke.


----------



## catsandcanines

They seem to want to hurt the Barnes family and whats the one thing that will really hurt them - having Lennox euthanised.

Last year Sarah Fishers assessment was leaked because Lennox barked at her and this was used to try and discredit the family. The same with David Ryans assessment.

It forced Sarah Fisher to release a statement last year: Lennox Update - Statement from Sarah Fisher*|*Victoria Stilwell Positively

They know (the family) Lennox is innocent and thats why they are fighting for him. Its their dog and they want him back.

I think the point of that blog site or whatever it is - is to steer support away from the family.


----------



## jenniferx

As with all these high profile cases it seems to attract the die-hard fruit loops- who never let the facts get in the way of good PR campaign. On both sides I have to say. 

I have often felt that the full extent of it all is still an unknown- and I stick with the BBC coverage as a guidance. Obviously that isn't perfect but they do a better job than the likes of the Bel Tel and what not. 

I think the issue is that under the law as it stands Lennox is a pitbull- because it has nothing to do with heritage so much as measurements. So technically you can have litter mates that aren't all considered of type if they are different in size, length of leg etc..... (and you can have different fathers in the same litter but that is a side issue). To me this is what is really unfair about BSL. Chances are any staff x labs or am-bull mixes could end up being classed as a pitbull and seized. The council are then claiming that he is of unsound temperament and therefore he couldn't be considered for any sort of exemption- and it's this that seems to cause the biggest contention because there are conflicting reports about his demeanour. At least this is how I am understanding it all so far?


----------



## lindr76

The Save Lennox Campaign - The Dogs Diner

March for Lennox this w/e  join us and speak out against the wrongfulness of Lennox's incarceration and impending death sentance. BCC and the world need to understand that BSL is wrong,and Lennox is (for now) living proof of how it can be abused!


----------



## Phoolf

To be honest the more I read about the case and the developments the more I tend to think the owners are scumbags.


----------



## lindr76

Phoolf said:


> To be honest the more I read about the case and the developments the more I tend to think the owners are scumbags.


that is your opinion and you are intitled to it...HOWEVER regardless of what his owners may or may not be Lennox is an innocent dog,he is to be killed for how he looks,not for any crime. THAT is wrong and needs addressing don't you think?


----------



## Phoolf

lindr76 said:


> that is your opinion and you are intitled to it...HOWEVER regardless of what his owners may or may not be Lennox is an innocent dog,he is to be killed for how he looks,not for any crime. THAT is wrong and needs addressing don't you think?


Could possibly have been avoided if the owners gave him up to a home where he would be legal though.


----------



## Milliepoochie

lindr76 said:


> that is your opinion and you are intitled to it...HOWEVER regardless of what his owners may or may not be Lennox is an innocent dog,he is to be killed for how he looks,not for any crime. THAT is wrong and needs addressing don't you think?


I think the point Phoolf is making is that sadly this case is no longer just about Lennox - its has been turned into much more.

The story has been going in circles for way to long and only the family now the truth.

I dont agree with BSL but I am starting to think this whole Lennox campaign is a horrendous waste of money and the the poor boy should of been allwoed to in adignified way to the bridge long ago.

At the end of the day if Lennox owners genuinely had his interests at heart (as a pose to the media lime light) then they would have made some more sensible decisions by now (accepting help or at least asking for an alternative to Lennox being returned to them.)


----------



## Malmum

Phoolf said:


> To be honest the more I read about the case and the developments the more I tend to think the owners are scumbags.


If what has been said is correct I don't doubt they are and had more of a grievance against the council and officials than concern about the welfare of their dog. Poor boy, simply made an example of.


----------



## catsandcanines

The whole situation is so sad but mainly for poor Lennox.


----------



## metaldog

Lennox will be PTS tomorrow. Victoria Stillwell is in Belfast trying to save his life. The courtsay the ultimate decision lies with BCC and BCC say their hands are tied by the courts. Who is telling the truth. While we decide an innocent dog will lose his life.

#freenione is trending on twitter to raise awareness and plead for a last minute reprieve. Please join in and add your voice to many who want Lennox to live.


#IhateBSL


----------



## jenniferx

I see in the last load of hours the first minister of NI Peter Robinson has said that he has spoken to the Lord Mayor about Lennox and for them to seriously consider rehoming rather than destruction.

Suggests that the final word lies with BCC but who knows. 
Sigh. Please just let the poor boy go to somewhere he can be loved and cared for.


----------



## simplysardonic

Has anyone seen the pictures on Facebook of the condition of that poor dog, he looks dreadful


----------



## westie~ma

jenniferx said:


> I see in the last load of hours the first minister of NI Peter Robinson has said that he has spoken to the Lord Mayor about Lennox and for them to seriously consider rehoming rather than destruction.
> 
> Suggests that the final word lies with BCC but who knows.
> Sigh. *Please just let the poor boy go to somewhere he can be loved and cared for*.


*prayers* for Lennox


----------



## Tigerneko

jenniferx said:


> I see in the last load of hours the first minister of NI Peter Robinson has said that he has spoken to the Lord Mayor about Lennox and for them to seriously consider rehoming rather than destruction.
> 
> Suggests that the final word lies with BCC but who knows.
> Sigh. Please just let the poor boy go to somewhere he can be loved and cared for.


Yes, people on the Save Lennox FB page are complaining that he hasn't done enough but like I said on there, at least he has said _something_ it would have been far easier for him to ignore it all completely, so he must have some compassion to actually talk to them about it, and I think it's fantastic that he has, after all, how many other politicians have taken a blind bit of notice? I think it's terrible that all the campaigners on the FB were complaining about it.

I sent the emails they were requesting people to send. As much as I am against his owners, I would just love it if he got a last minute reprieve and got the freedom and new life that he deserves, especially under Victoria Stilwell, that would just be a dream come true, and I really hope he gets the chance - but it is very late now, we are well into the eleventh hour of it all and I worry if it is too little too late


----------



## Tigerneko

Victoria Stilwell just posted this on FB about half an hour ago:

"_Still no response or movement from the BCC today, but NI's First Minister has publicly joined the calls asking them to let me take him to the US. Let's hope the mayor and council are willing to listen to him. Meanwhile, news outlets continue to apply pressure... _"

I think that's basically just what we already know, but it's a shame there's been no further progress at this point.


----------



## Guest

statement from EGAR i managed to read earlier today , you don`t have to be logged in to read
https://www.facebook.com/notes/east-galway-animal-rescue/statement-re-lennox/488947497785620


----------



## Andromeda

Sorry but only what I can see is : This content is currently unavailable


----------



## Guest

Andromeda said:


> Sorry but only what I can see is : This content is currently unavailable


admin of the page unpublished the statement for various reasons , should be back up later


----------



## Guest

copied and pasted EGAR statement.



> PLEASE READ ALL including the links. If the links do not work then copy and paste into address bar.
> 
> On the 25th of May 2010 we received an email from the owner of Lennox who had been seized in Northern Ireland.
> 
> Direct quotes:**He is kept in a secure back garden which is completely surrounded by 8 foot high brick walls and you can only see him through a 6 foot high iron gate which has a tamper proof pad lock on it at the bottom of my driveway and as I live in a court he and my other dogs have no access to the general public.**
> 
> **My partner advised he didnt know where the dogs collar, lead and muzzle was for them to examine him as he is fearful of strangers and suffers from hair loss due to stress as diagnosed by our vet and dog trainer recommended by our vet.**
> 
> Based on this we advised strongly to petition the Courts to have Lennox removed from NI jurisdiction as it was clear to see that the dog was at risk due to behavioural problems. Our offer to take him was not accepted and the owner proceeded with the Courts.
> 
> A few weeks passed and plenty of people contacted EGAR asking why we would not help Lennox. So I personally went onto the Lennox FB page and offered help again and also offered to meet the owner when I collected Bruce from NI (Bangor) to discuss the case and do a breed ID and temperament assessment. I heard nothing back, which was fine as I have plenty of other cases to look after. However, next time I went onto the Lennox FB page, he had become a therapy dog to the daughter who suffers from asthma, had developed hair loss due to neglect at the hands of the BCC and the first solicitor had dropped the case and was being vilified. This solicitor is the very same solicitor who defended Bruce and was absolutely brilliant, she even put some of her OWN money towards the last appeal and was near tears when she rang to let me know we had won and that Bruce was coming to live at EGAR! So I asked questions:
> 
> HOW did a yard dog all of a sudden become a *therapy* dog?WHY had the solicitor dropped the case? WHY the need for donations when the whole case was funded by Free Legal Aid? WHY did the vet, who allegedly treated Lennox for hair loss, not testify, neither did the dog trainer they allegedly had? WHY did none of the neighbours testify on Lennox's behaviour?WHY did the owner now say that her daughter was traumatised when the dog warden ripped the dog from her arms when she stated clearly in her email to EGAR that her daughter was in school?
> 
> Next thing I know all hell broke loose and I then got accused of having killed Bruce, offering to steal dogs from a *compound* in Northern Ireland, was living under an assumed name in Ireland as I was wanted for cruelty in the UK, amongst other, equally unsavoury things. At this stage, I was speechless. And then a pattern emerged, ANYONE who asked uncomfortable questions was vilified and hounded. And even those who had nothing to do with it were attacked:
> 
> Yolanda Elwood ordeal: Dog warden and her family terrorised by hate campaign - Northern Ireland, Local & National - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk
> 
> And it got so bad that the Attorney General is now investigating:
> 
> Belfast City Council officials abused by
> 
> Firstly, it was the initial solicitor who was threatened, so much so that she had to take legal advice on the matter for herself, then Yolanda Elwood (see link above) and next in line for abuse was Sandie Lightfood, the then acting dog warden. Ms Lightfoot testified in Court:
> 
> **The dog wardens attended on 19 May 2010. One of the wardens, Ms Lightfoot, attempted to examine the dog in the kitchen. The dog was very agitated, barking and growling. The dog lunged at her head and hit her with his muzzle. She was unable to carry out the examination because the dog was repeatedly lunging at her. The applicant finally agreed that the dog wardens could take the dog and she placed the dog in the Council van.**
> 
> It took her months to gain Lennox's trust and she was the one who handled the dog when the assessments were carried out. This was used against her in the following hate campaign against her person. Absolutely ludicrous.
> 
> Their own defence expert said in Court: ** On the other hand Mr David Ryan, on behalf of the applicant, in a report dated 16 March 2011 recorded that when he reached over the dogs head to clip a line to the back of his collar in one movement the dog lunged towards him, growled, barked and snapped. **
> 
> Despite having told me in her email:
> 
> (Direct quote from email)** I confirmed I had seen both of his parents when I got him as an 8 week old pup, his mum was a Pedigree American Bull Dog and his Father was a cross between a Pedigree Staffordshire Bull Terrier and a Pedigree Black Labrador which they also still owned**
> 
> The owner admitted in Court: **The applicant accepted that the dog was of the type known as a Pit Bull Terrier and that she was guilty of the offence of being the keeper of such a dog within Article 25A of the 1983 Order as amended. **
> 
> Also:**The judgment of 3 September 2011 referred to the circumstances in which the dog was removed from the applicants family by the Council. The judge noted that the dog had been in kennels for 17 months and that Ms Lightfoot was the main carer. Her conclusion was that the dog was one of the most aggressive and unpredictable dogs she had ever met. The dog was on medication for depression which had mellowed it. Her conclusion was that it would not be possible to correct the dogs faults and he remained a danger to the public and anyone around him. Two other dog wardens gave similar evidence. The applicant stated in evidence that she did not know the dog was a Pit Bull Terrier until she was told by the dog wardens. She conceded that the dog had changed since an incident where she and her child were threatened by a group of youths. She said the dog gave no problems in the house. She admitted that the dog did not deal well with strangers who forced themselves upon him. The dog had been neutered and micro chipped and was covered by third party insurance. She also gave evidence that she was willing to muzzle the dog and at present the dog was muzzled to warn people.**
> 
> Link to the Appeal Decision: 2012 NICA 19
> 
>  WHY was the petition signed by so many thousands never even presented to the Courts?
> 
>  WHY neither, was any petition made to remove Lennox from the jurisdiction despite plenty of offers from various countries/organisations, not just EGAR.
> 
>  And WHY the constant need for donations, when the whole case was funded by the taxpayer via Free Legal Aid?
> 
>  WHY are there no pictures of Lennox in the house as an adult (apart from a badly photo shopped one)?
> 
>  WHY did Craig Winters aka John Winters aka Micheal Hunter threaten another well known anti BSL organisation with terrorist organisations and spammed the EGAR wall with vile threats and ridiculous allegations?
> 
>  WHY did the owner never sent any treats or bedding to Lennox? EVER..?
> 
>  WHY did they not ring the dog warden to enquire about their dog?
> 
>  And WHY did he say in Court: *Ms Barnes partner told the dog wardens that the dog would rip your head off if approached**
> 
> I leave it to you to find the answers in the above links and basic human nature.


----------



## Malmum

You just don't know what to believe do you?

My daughter says Vitoria Stilwell wouldn't be helping if the family were scum bags but then I think she's helping for Lennox's sake and not theirs. I do wonder if it's all a bit of a scam for fame, even just having not seen family pics of him is strange, I mean we all have loads of pics of our dogs indoors and out. 

If they really haven't ever sent treats in for him or even phoned to ask how he is I can't believe they really care - we all know how we would be acting if it were one of ours. I have always said if it were a dog of mine he'd have gone to the bridge long ago, for his sake not mine. My dogs either live in my home where I can give them constant love and attention or not at all. No way would I let them suffer to the extent poor Lennox has just to prove a point in law. 

Is he really as aggressive as is said? Was he unpredictable right from the off? Because if he was the family must have known that and they also must have known his chance of freedom was virtually nil. Only they know the real truth and maybe neighbours know too and can't speak out through fear of reprisal. Very strange that no one who lives near has said anything in his favour, loads of my neighbours know our dogs, Flynn in particular has many people friends round here and I know without doubt many would speak in his favour if I asked them. All very strange and all very sad. Maybe with all the support the family felt they couldn't back down and had to keep fighting, even if they thought it wasn't best for Lennox. Who will ever know?


----------



## EllesBelles

Malmum said:


> You just don't know what to believe do you?
> *
> My daughter says Vitoria Stilwell wouldn't be helping if the family were scum bags but then I think she's helping for Lennox's sake and not theirs.* I do wonder if it's all a bit of a scam for fame, even just having not seen family pics of him is strange, I mean we all have loads of pics of our dogs indoors and out.
> 
> If they really haven't ever sent treats in for him or even phoned to ask how he is I can't believe they really care - we all know how we would be acting if it were one of ours. I have always said if it were a dog of mine he'd have gone to the bridge long ago, for his sake not mine. My dogs either live in my home where I can give them constant love and attention or not at all. No way would I let them suffer to the extent poor Lennox has just to prove a point in law.
> 
> Is he really as aggressive as is said? Was he unpredictable right from the off? Because if he was the family must have known that and they also must have known his chance of freedom was virtually nil. Only they know the real truth and maybe neighbours know too and can't speak out through fear of reprisal. Very strange that no one who lives near has said anything in his favour, loads of my neighbours know our dogs, Flynn in particular has many people friends round here and I know without doubt many would speak in his favour if I asked them. All very strange and all very sad. Maybe with all the support the family felt they couldn't back down and had to keep fighting, even if they thought it wasn't best for Lennox. Who will ever know?


I am not suggesting that she is not helping for Lennox' sake, but her PR company set up the initial meeting with the council. I do hope she can help, and there is no doubt that she is an asset to the case, but it isn't a recommendation for the family.

I feel so sorry for Lennox. This has been such a nightmare. I'm glad that there seem to have been no further reports that Lennox has already been PTS, they seemed viral last night. I was torn between being shocked and upset that he has gone, and that his family and the legal team have enquired about him so little that they didn't know, and being glad that it's over for the poor boy and no one can harm him anymore.

Most of the physical issues (the scars and hair loss, the aggression) seem to have been problems he suffered with at home too, and not caused by the council (this can only be a good thing, for other dogs who are seized) but there is no telling the mental problems he'd suffer with after this. Chances of rehabilitation for a normal dog would be low, for an aggressive dog they are non-existant.

I do, however, think that if he is alive he should be released to go to the States. There are large areas of private land he could live on there, and the new owners have enough money to ensure he is safe and happy for the rest of his life.

There is no need to carry out a destruction order if there is a viable alternative, so I hope they take it.

The BBC are supposed to be publishing the story later this week, which will be interesting, I think.


----------



## Guest

Malmum said:


> You just don't know what to believe do you?
> 
> My daughter says Vitoria Stilwell wouldn't be helping if the family were scum bags but then I think she's helping for Lennox's sake and not theirs. I do wonder if it's all a bit of a scam for fame, even just having not seen family pics of him is strange, I mean we all have loads of pics of our dogs indoors and out.
> 
> If they really haven't ever sent treats in for him or even phoned to ask how he is I can't believe they really care - we all know how we would be acting if it were one of ours. I have always said if it were a dog of mine he'd have gone to the bridge long ago, for his sake not mine. My dogs either live in my home where I can give them constant love and attention or not at all. No way would I let them suffer to the extent poor Lennox has just to prove a point in law.
> 
> Is he really as aggressive as is said? Was he unpredictable right from the off? Because if he was the family must have known that and they also must have known his chance of freedom was virtually nil. Only they know the real truth and maybe neighbours know too and can't speak out through fear of reprisal. Very strange that no one who lives near has said anything in his favour, loads of my neighbours know our dogs, Flynn in particular has many people friends round here and I know without doubt many would speak in his favour if I asked them. All very strange and all very sad. Maybe with all the support the family felt they couldn't back down and had to keep fighting, even if they thought it wasn't best for Lennox. Who will ever know?


reading all i have and knowing EGAR moved heaven and earth to get another dog like lennox to them , bruce his info can be found here Bruce Appeal - Eleventh Hour Plea for Death Row Dog-Information & Updates 
i happen to think there is a hell of a lot of truth there , there are quite a few people now demanding answers regarding the donations that were taken for lennox as been pointed out elsewhere , the family were fighting the case on `legal aid`
it`s sad , the real victim has been forgotten in all this , lennox.
i hope his journey passing is a peaceful one because i believe there will be no reprieve for him , it`s gone on much too long for BCC to be backing down and even if they did , as stated in the court documents posted 


> Northern Ireland authorities have no facility to issue exemption certificates


 so i believe it`s probably too much late in the day to sort something out for lennox
i`ve seen what happened to the EGAR page time and time again , were happening yesterday and i think it`s appalling someone would do and say such things to a rescue that helps hundreds of dogs a year
i understand completely why they`ve issued that statement , mainly because they are being inundated with emails everyday from others asking why they haven`t helped or cannot take lennox , yet the offer was there 2 years ago!!!


----------



## Guest

EllesBelles said:


> I do, however, think that if he is alive he should be released to go to the States. There are large areas of private land he could live on there, and the new owners have enough money to ensure he is safe and happy for the rest of his life.
> 
> There is no need to carry out a destruction order if there is a viable alternative, so I hope they take it.


seems the barnes family upset everyone who is supporting lennox , even those with high profiles.
i have just read that lennox`s owner craig winters said of cesar millans offer of help


> that that tanned tango t**t will never get his hands on Lennox


so cesars team withdrew that offer which i understand can be found on his twitter page
you really can`t help some people can you


----------



## Phoolf

diablo said:


> seems the barnes family upset everyone who is supporting lennox , even those with high profiles.
> i have just read that lennox`s owner craig winters said of cesar millans offer of help
> 
> so cesars team withdrew that offer which i understand can be found on his twitter page
> you really can`t help some people can you


To be fair, not sticking up for the family as I think they're dicks, but I wouldn't want my noew fearful and possibly aggressive dog anywhere near Cesar Milan and his training methods, but then I wouldn't be so rude about it.


----------



## Guest

Phoolf said:


> To be fair, not sticking up for the family as I think they're dicks, but I wouldn't want my noew fearful and possibly aggressive dog anywhere near Cesar Milan and his training methods, but then I wouldn't be so rude about it.


it were a possible chance to keep him alive though! there are worse things that can happen to a dog than being with cesar milan , to be fair it`s not the first offer of help , mick martin offered to send him to USA that was rubbished too.


----------



## Phoolf

diablo said:


> it were a possible chance to keep him alive though! there are worse things that can happen to a dog than being with cesar milan , to be fair it`s not the first offer of help , mick martin offered to send him to USA that was rubbished too.


Aye, I think most people can see them for what they are since they refused so many genuine and good offers to save him.


----------



## jenniferx

Is there any credible evidence that the family actually said any of that? The campaign has attracted a lot of trolling. I have looked through the Cesar Millan twitter feed and there is no mention of any withdrawl or anything of the sort. 

I don't believe literally any of what I read on this any more, less make a judgement.


----------



## Guest

Phoolf said:


> Aye, I think most people can see them for what they are since they refused so many genuine and good offers to save him.


there have been lots of offers to the family to get lennox rehomed , seems the family are now not that bothered about lennox and seem happy enough to leave the blame lying at BCC doors!
cesar milans offer was a genuine one , it may not have been ideal for him but just look whats been happening to lennox for the past 2 years and where he`s being held , surely his chances with cesar were much better and far more kinder , whichever way you look at it.
i`m not a cesar supporter but can see what would have been the better option for lennox in these circumstances


----------



## Guest

jenniferx said:


> Is there any credible evidence that the family actually said any of that? The campaign has attracted a lot of trolling. I have looked through the Cesar Millan twitter feed and there is no mention of any withdrawl or anything of the sort.
> 
> I don't believe literally any of what I read on this any more, less make a judgement.


yes it`s all on craig winters facebook page


----------



## jenniferx

diablo said:


> yes it`s all on craig winters facebook page


Do you have a link to it? Any chance it was hacked? The lennox pages have been compromised more than once before.


----------



## Guest

jenniferx said:


> Do you have a link to it? Any chance it was hacked? The lennox pages have been compromised more than once before.


i have gathered lots of links over the last few months , it`s just a matter of finding the right one that will take me to the exact page if i remember correctly it was a closed lennox facebook page but if you read this page you may just find the link to `john winters` page which is a `fake` profile that belongs to craig winters
http://www.facebook.com/LLAAVINFO


----------



## Quinzell

I do love the way people are so quick to jump to conclusions and fill in the gaps with their own assumptions!

What happened with EGAR is obviously true....I don't doubt that for one minute but why the family have made the decisions they have along the way, ONLY they can answer. Yep, we can curse them for not having hindsight and taking EGAR up on their offer in the early days (like various others), but I'm pretty sure they might well be doing that themselves now too.

What I do know, is that if I were in their shoes, I possibly would have done the same thing. I love my dogs to death, and this case has seemed ridiculous from the start. Is it possible that in the early days they never thought they wouldn't get their dog back and so the thought of him going to live with someone else was not something they could consider thinking that they would be able to get him back themselves? Again, in hindsight knowing what they know now, and what we know now, they probably would do things differently. 

I personally can't believe that a family would fight for a dog the way they have if they didn't love that dog, and I also can't believe that Victoria Stillwell would have said the things she did about the family if she didn't stand by it. She doesn't seem to be the sort of person who will pay lip service just for the sake of it. From what I can gather she has been involved for quite some time now and has finally chosen to make a few public statements out of desperation.

Yep, there are things that I question myself that don't quite add up - like the lack of pictures but at the end of the day the fault of this whole situation lies firmly with BCC and no one else. Other people/factors have just been pawns in a very horrible and emotive game.


----------



## Malmum

Whatever the family are like I can't help wondering how they could let Lennox rot in that dingy hell hole for so long.

When Flynn had his hip dislocation op and he came home, unconscious and whining for over 30hours, peeing himself as he laid there I called the vet out for him to be PTS (after 24 hours) we all gathered as a family and agreed this was no life for him, none of us could bear to see him like that. We were totally prepared to let him go and end the suffering which we thought may never end - possible stroke related. Luckily the vet thought it may be a very severe reaction to the amount of anaesthesia he had had over the last eight days and some hours later he began to recover, that vet saved his life that day.

I couldn't watch any dog of mine suffer for even as long as Flynn had let alone two years. No, I'm afraid with the lack of photo's, lack of gifts sent to him and lack of knowledge as to what's going on, I can't help but think they don't really care - the rest of us maybe but not them. They sound totally rude and obnoxious and it's no wonder their dog has suffered this fate, they wouldn't even let the dog wardens in to begin with. I think they themselves have helped seal Lennox's fate!


----------



## Snoringbear

Malmum said:


> Whatever the family are like I can't help wondering how they could let Lennox rot in that dingy hell hole for so long.
> 
> When Flynn had his hip dislocation op and he came home, unconscious and whining for over 30hours, peeing himself as he laid there I called the vet out for him to be PTS (after 24 hours) we all gathered as a family and agreed this was no life for him, none of us could bear to see him like that. We were totally prepared to let him go and end the suffering which we thought may never end - possible stroke related. Luckily the vet thought it may be a very severe reaction to the amount of anaesthesia he had had over the last eight days and some hours later he began to recover, that vet saved his life that day.
> 
> I couldn't watch any dog of mine suffer for even as long as Flynn had let alone two years. No, I'm afraid with the lack of photo's, lack of gifts sent to him and lack of knowledge as to what's going on, I can't help but think they don't really care - the rest of us maybe but not them. They sound totally rude and obnoxious and it's no wonder their dog has suffered this fate, they wouldn't even let the dog wardens in to begin with. I think they themselves have helped seal Lennox's fate!


So exactly at what point was the right time to permit their dog to be destroyed? When they took him? After the first hearing? At any of the numerous occasions on which the courts decided to postpone the dates of hearings or procrastinate on giving verdict?


----------



## Horse and Hound

Snoringbear said:


> So exactly at what point was the right time to permit their dog to be destroyed? When they took him? After the first hearing? At any of the numerous occasions on which the courts decided to postpone the dates of hearings or procrastinate on giving verdict?


Well said.

I thought about this last night. The courts postponed dates of hearings, so why would you then let your dog be put to sleep, when for all you know those hearings could let him go? :confused5:


----------



## Guest

Horse and Hound said:


> Well said.
> 
> I thought about this last night. The courts postponed dates of hearings, so why would you then let your dog be put to sleep, when for all you know those hearings could let him go? :confused5:


read the court documents , the information is all there!
in the one it states


> Northern Ireland authorities have no facility to issue exemption certificates


the court weren`t ever going to release lennox because they had no where to send him without prior permission of the barnes family! they`ve so far refused every offer that has been put to them , now it`s all probably too late they`ve signed the documents so i`ve read [last night] relinquishing him to the care of victoria stilwell so she can try getting him to the USA


----------



## Snoringbear

diablo said:


> Northern Ireland authorities have no facility to issue exemption certificates QUOTE]
> 
> My understanding is that such an amendment existed since 2001. I believe this was what allowed Bruce to be moved to Ireland.
> 
> Dangerous Dogs Act Northern Ireland Order 1991 as amended in 2001 - News


----------



## Guest

Snoringbear said:


> My understanding is that such an amendment existed since 2001. I believe this was what allowed Bruce to be moved to Ireland.
> 
> Dangerous Dogs Act Northern Ireland Order 1991 as amended in 2001 - News


well according to the court documents from the 12th of last month there aren`t! 2012 NICA 19



> [12] The judge noted the introduction in Northern Ireland of the Dogs (Amendment) Act (Northern Ireland) 2011. Article 5(2) amending Article 25C3 of the 1983 Order now provides that the court "may order the destruction of a dog and shall do so unless satisfied that the dog will not be a danger to the public." He referred to the fact that in England a court can take into account that an exemption certificate is in existence in relation to the dog. Local authorities there may issue exemption certificates imposing conditions such as neutering, micro chipping, muzzling in public and third party insurance for the dog. The judge in his judgment stated that:-
> 
> "Northern Ireland authorities have no facility to issue exemption certificates".
> 
> In so saying the judge was strictly correct but it was accepted on behalf of the Council that this did not portray the full picture. The Council thought it had made clear to the judge that an exemption scheme could be set up by the Council, if appropriate.


thing is to get lennox anywhere else , the barnes family would have had to sign him over , which for 2 years they refused to do until yesterday! difference is `bruces` owners signed him over to EGAR quite early on.


----------



## Snoringbear

diablo said:


> well according to the court documents from the 12th of last month there aren`t! 2012 NICA 19
> 
> thing is to get lennox anywhere else , the barnes family would have had to sign him over , which for 2 years they refused to do until yesterday! difference is `bruces` owners signed him over to EGAR quite early on.


Given that this amendment was completely unknown for 8 years by the NI authorities until discovered in Bruce's case and that the judges in Lennox's hearing do not seem to understand what perjury is, I have little faith in what is written in court documents. The exemption has been used before and regardless of whatever timescale requested in should still be an option.


----------



## Guest

Snoringbear said:


> Given that this amendment was completely unknown for 8 years by the NI authorities until discovered in Bruce's case and that the judges in Lennox's hearing do not seem to understand what perjury is, I have little faith in what is written in court documents. The exemption has been used before and regardless of whatever timescale requested in should still be an option.


but in bruces case they had somewhere to send him , where were they going to send lennox without an exemption certificate ?? it`s been clear for a long time , they weren`t going to back down and weren`t happy in letting the barnes family have him back , so why have they dragged it out for so long knowing all that they have ?? why didn`t they sign him over after a few hearings were adjourned to let someone else try for him ??
why all along have they been fighting this case on legal aid [ludicrous!!] and taking donations from people at the same time ?? where exactly has all that money gone ?? because according to EGAR a penny of it hasn`t been spent on lennox and i honestly believe them , they have nothing to loose by saying that either way!
early on i were so routing for this boy but the deeper you dig , you just about start scratching the surface of what actually has been going on , all along this circus has never been about lennox and the people that should care , don`t.


----------



## Julesky

To the posters on here commenting on the family.. do any of you actually know them firsthand?

I am quite sick of hearing from some 'doggy' people about things the family are alleged to have done/been involved in.. bla bla.

A friend of mine even sent me a private message on my Facebook about someone she knew who knew 'of' them with a list of stuff about them.. i challenged how this person knew so much.. turns out they were talking (in the glasgwegian vernacular) utter shiiite. 
Chinese whispers.

As for the long, drawn out process.. yeah the dog is suffering... does that mean you give up? Everyone is different and deals with terrible situations differently.. who are we to sit back and judge?

I'll give you another example... i worked in rescue of asiatic 'bile' bears in China for a long time. Some of these animals had been in completely disgusting conditions for up to 20+ years. Should we have ended their lives (the healthy ones i mean) or should we not have bothered the long process of *mental and physical* rehabilitation that meant many of them lives out their final years displaying natural behaviours and behaving like bears in a massive sanctuary?

How short sighted to not consider that the dog has many years ahead of it if it.. they could very feasibly be great years of contentment.

Perhaps for some, giving up is not an option.


----------



## Guest

Julesky said:


> To the posters on here commenting on the family.. do any of you actually know them firsthand?
> 
> I am quite sick of hearing from some 'doggy' people about things the family are alleged to have done/been involved in.. bla bla.
> 
> A friend of mine even sent me a private message on my Facebook about someone she knew who knew 'of' them with a list of stuff about them.. i challenged how this person knew so much.. turns out they were talking (in the glasgwegian vernacular) utter shiiite.
> Chinese whispers.
> 
> As for the long, drawn out process.. yeah the dog is suffering... does that mean you give up? Everyone is different and deals with terrible situations differently.. who are we to sit back and judge?
> 
> I'll give you another example... i worked in rescue of asiatic 'bile' bears in China for a long time. Some of these animals had been in completely disgusting conditions for up to 20+ years. Should we have ended their lives (the healthy ones i mean) or should we not have bothered the long process of *mental and physical* rehabilitation that meant many of them lives out their final years displaying natural behaviours and behaving like bears in a massive sanctuary?
> 
> How short sighted to not consider that the dog has many years ahead of it if it.. they could very feasibly be great years of contentment.
> 
> Perhaps for some, giving up is not an option.


no! i don`t know the family and wouldn`t want to after seeing firsthand what they did to EGAR`s page! i mean come on , how low can you sink when there was a rescue that offered to HELP! yet all they and their cronies did was hatefully fill the page with spam and send the owner threats!
wonder how long it will be before it backfires in victoria stilwells face


----------



## Quinzell

Its easy to be tainted or easily influenced by what someone tells you.

Whilst I believe what EGAR have said, even some of that appears to be hearsay.

WRT blankets and toys, etc, do you know with absolute certainty that they didn't try and get some to him?

I was watching some of the FB "news" unfold yesterday and its amazing how someone only has to say "Official - " at the beginning of their post for people to run away screaming blue murder and believing everything they are told.

As I said before, I'm not going to lay blame on the Barnes because I don't know them. I know what people have been saying about them, but that doesn't make it all true. People make mistakes. FACT. We're all human. There isn't a guide book about what to do if your dog gets taken by the council that will guarantee you get him back.

Many many dogs that end up in shelters have gone through a horrendous life prior to ending up in the shelter. Does that mean that they should all be put down because of it and because no one knows how long they will be in the shelter for?

Malmum, I've been in exactly the same position as you. Harvey was in the vets overnight several years back. When I visited him, he was a shadow of himself. He didn't recognize me, he was pitiful. Thankfully, he pulled through. I personally would never make such a final judgement call that quickly.....if that makes me selfish, then so be it. Unfortunately, life isn't roses and from time to time health issues do cause animals/children/adults to suffer. That doesn't mean that there isn't a lifetime of happiness awaiting them. Prolonged suffering without hope is a different matter.


----------



## Guest

LouiseH said:


> Its easy to be tainted or easily influenced by what someone tells you.
> 
> Whilst I believe what EGAR have said, even some of that appears to be hearsay.
> 
> WRT blankets and toys, etc, do you know with absolute certainty that they didn't try and get some to him?
> 
> I was watching some of the FB "news" unfold yesterday and its amazing how someone only has to say "Official - " at the beginning of their post for people to run away screaming blue murder and believing everything they are told.
> 
> As I said before, I'm not going to lay blame on the Barnes because I don't know them. I know what people have been saying about them, but that doesn't make it all true. People make mistakes. FACT. We're all human. There isn't a guide book about what to do if your dog gets taken by the council that will guarantee you get him back.
> 
> Many many dogs that end up in shelters have gone through a horrendous life prior to ending up in the shelter. Does that mean that they should all be put down because of it and because no one knows how long they will be in the shelter for?
> 
> Malmum, I've been in exactly the same position as you. Harvey was in the vets overnight several years back. When I visited him, he was a shadow of himself. He didn't recognize me, he was pitiful. Thankfully, he pulled through. I personally would never make such a final judgement call that quickly.....if that makes me selfish, then so be it. Unfortunately, life isn't roses and from time to time health issues do cause animals/children/adults to suffer. That doesn't mean that there isn't a lifetime of happiness awaiting them. Prolonged suffering without hope is a different matter.


heres a photo taken from a screenshot which came from one of lennox`s biggest supporters! draw your own conclusions! obviously i have removed their name:wink5:


----------



## Julesky

diablo said:


> heres a photo taken from a screenshot which came from one of lennox`s biggest supporters! draw your own conclusions! obviously i have removed their name:wink5:


How do we know what they say is true?
Just asking?

I thought in the documentation the dog had had behaviourists visit him.
Why would they send presents to a dog that would potentially not receive them (also- and i may get slated for this- EVEN AT CHRISTMAS- is a barmy statement, animals need year round entertainment.. christmas is a human condition. ridiculous statement to make.
Why are there no photos without a chain?? Does this make the dog dangerous.. another stupid statement.
Why would neighbours or vets say they loved the dog- ? My neighbours know i have a dog... how would they know if i love him or not. If the poster wrote something sensible like, 'walked him, fed him, didn't leave him unattended for hours' then i'd pay heed.

Frankly I don't care for any of this they didn't /they did
I care about the dog and the right of people to own dogs that do not present a danger to the community. I also care about people admitting they've made mistakes instead of staunchly standing by. If they made the decision to PTS in fair and just circumstance then go ahead. If stalling... why for?


----------



## Snoringbear

diablo said:


> but in bruces case they had somewhere to send him , where were they going to send lennox without an exemption certificate ?? it`s been clear for a long time , they weren`t going to back down and weren`t happy in letting the barnes family have him back , so why have they dragged it out for so long knowing all that they have ?? why didn`t they sign him over after a few hearings were adjourned to let someone else try for him ??
> why all along have they been fighting this case on legal aid [ludicrous!!] and taking donations from people at the same time ?? where exactly has all that money gone ?? because according to EGAR a penny of it hasn`t been spent on lennox and i honestly believe them , they have nothing to loose by saying that either way!
> early on i were so routing for this boy but the deeper you dig , you just about start scratching the surface of what actually has been going on , all along this circus has never been about lennox and the people that should care , don`t.


According to Victoria Stilwell's Tweets, she's there to make arrangements to take him back to the US.

As far as the rest is concerned, I only see the publically available material as a combination of truths, mistruths, propaganda and hearsay. The dog is now the only thing of importance now.


----------



## Julesky

Snoringbear said:


> According to Victoria Stilwell's Tweets, she's there to make arrangements to take him back to the US.
> 
> As far as the rest is concerned, I only see the publically available material as a combination of truths, mistruths, propaganda and hearsay. The dog is now the only thing of importance now.


Well said.


----------



## Guest

Julesky said:


> How do we know what they say is true?
> Just asking?
> 
> I thought in the documentation the dog had had behaviourists visit him.
> Why would they send presents to a dog that would potentially not receive them (also- and i may get slated for this- EVEN AT CHRISTMAS- is a barmy statement, animals need year round entertainment.. christmas is a human condition. ridiculous statement to make.
> Why are there no photos without a chain?? Does this make the dog dangerous.. another stupid statement.
> Why would neighbours or vets say they loved the dog- ? My neighbours know i have a dog... how would they know if i love him or not. If the poster wrote something sensible like, 'walked him, fed him, didn't leave him unattended for hours' then i'd pay heed.
> 
> Frankly I don't care for any of this they didn't /they did
> I care about the dog and the right of people to own dogs that do not present a danger to the community. I also care about people admitting they've made mistakes instead of staunchly standing by. If they made the decision to PTS in fair and just circumstance then go ahead. If stalling... why for?


there is absolutely no reason why this person would lie , this person had their own support group for lennox as can be read from here!
Dog in a Manger

lets just say this was a `get rich quick scheme` by the family themselves , poor lennox didnt matter and never did.


----------



## Malmum

Surely the dog has always been the only thing of importance hasn't he? I mean it's his life we are all trying to save and we really don't care where he goes as long as it's to a good home. Def would have expected some pics of him at home with the family, I have pics of mine even as young as seven weeks old - it's what you do when you have a family pet! 

The links from the court cases, the official reports - not everyone on those papers can be lying and to deny the warden access and say 'he'll rip your head off!' was just a tiny bit foolish don't you think? They don't sound like the sharpest tools in the box if those documents are anything to go by. Wish I knew what their neighbours thought of all this. They are remarkably quiet!


----------



## Julesky

diablo said:


> there is absolutely no reason why this person would lie , this person had their own support group for lennox as can be read from here!
> Dog in a Manger
> 
> lets just say this was a `get rich quick scheme` by the family themselves , poor lennox didnt matter and never did.


He said/she said.

I don't believe everything i read... no one on the internet has to have a reason to lie. I don't need to direct you to more than a few fantasy threads to show you that people for whatever reason need no reasons.

You could equally post a link to what the lennox campaign said in retort- that the poster was a lunatic essentially.

Who cares.

Care about the dog, not the furore of self-righteousness from both sides.


----------



## Guest

Julesky said:


> He said/she said.
> 
> I don't believe everything i read... no one on the internet has to have a reason to lie. I don't need to direct you to more than a few fantasy threads to show you that people for whatever reason need no reasons.
> 
> You could equally post a link to what the lennox campaign said in retort- that the poster was a lunatic essentially.
> 
> Who cares.
> 
> Care about the dog, not the furore of self-righteousness from both sides.


oh i do care about the dog BUT the family are far from INNOCENT! it will be they that have blood on their hands , no one else!
@ snoringbear
i`ve actually just read this from EGAR!



> I really have better things to do than to correct all these wannabe *journalists* but this link was just sent to me and I WISH people would do their homework instead of believing every lie they are being fed. Bruce was NOT in the care of Belfast City Council but was siezed by the North DOWN Borough Council, NOTHING to do with BCC! I will not have EGAR dragged into this and a statement about Lennox and the campaign involved will follow. SICK of it.


which is what prompted their statement last night. i can`t provide the link that was mentioned as the blog were taken down as quickly as it appeared!

so maybe north down borough council actually have different rules to BCC! which is probably why bruce was with EGAR so quickly [also helped along by the fact his owners signed him over to their care]

http://www.llaav.com/index.php/offers-of-help2/egar


----------



## Julesky

diablo said:


> oh i do care about the dog BUT the family are far from INNOCENT! it will be they that have blood on their hands , *no one else!*
> @ snoringbear
> i`ve actually just read this from EGAR!
> 
> which is what prompted their statement last night. i can`t provide the link that was mentioned as the blog were taken down as quickly as it appeared!
> 
> so maybe north down borough council actually have different rules to BCC! which is probably why bruce was with EGAR so quickly [also helped along by the fact his owners signed him over to their care]


Diablo... do you work for BCC? 
That was a joke.. but i could sign on as a different name and say you did... then you would be targeted by nutters from all sides too.

I wouldn't cause i'm not a douche (well, most days) but look, it is very easy to get het up and evoked into running arguments, especially on such an emotive issue as dogs- we clearly are crazy about ours, cause we come online to read about each others and discuss our own.

Not everyone is like us, not every dog owner fills album after album with their dog pictures. Not every family lets their dog sleep inside. Not every family makes the same decisions. I'm not saying i agree with any of this, we're just different.

Why go about judging and slinging more mud. 'Blood on their hands' indeed- in the nicest possible way and honestly, i've never been this antagonistic (i don't even mean to be) on PF.. Get a grip- bigger picture at the very very least BSL is now very much in the public forum for consideration.

Sorry for saying get a grip...


----------



## Guest

Julesky said:


> Sorry for saying get a grip...


i did a long time ago

ETA: have you ever actually stopped to think their case cannot go on because their legal aid funding was stopped when the legal aid board realized they were funding a loosing battle?


----------



## Julesky

diablo said:


> i did a long time ago
> 
> ETA: have you ever actually stopped to think their case cannot go on because their legal aid funding was stopped when the legal aid board realized they were funding a loosing battle?


No, but i'm going to read my book cause i'm fighting a loosing battle.

Nighto


----------



## Snoringbear

diablo said:


> oh i do care about the dog BUT the family are far from INNOCENT! it will be they that have blood on their hands , no one else!
> @ snoringbear
> i`ve actually just read this from EGAR!
> 
> which is what prompted their statement last night. i can`t provide the link that was mentioned as the blog were taken down as quickly as it appeared!
> 
> so maybe north down borough council actually have different rules to BCC! which is probably why bruce was with EGAR so quickly [also helped along by the fact his owners signed him over to their care]
> 
> LLAAV | EGAR


Thanks, but is that also said on the EGAR website or in any other press release? From what I've seen of the Lemmings etc site and fb page it seems to be the worst of the anti-Lennox propaganda brigade and I've not seen anything to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Guest

Julesky said:


> No, but i'm going to read my book cause i'm fighting a loosing battle.
> 
> Nighto


yes you are when it`s all actually out there in plain cold fact that lennox`s owners never ever sought to have him exempted , caroline barnes entered a guilty plea as stated here in court documents , thus sealing lennox`s fate herself 2012 NICA 19


> [2]*The applicant accepted that the dog was of the type known as a Pit Bull Terrier and that she was guilty of the offence of being the keeper of such a dog within Article 25A of the 1983 Order as amended. The dog has been in the custody of the Council since May 2010 awaiting the final outcome of legal proceedings. The only issue for the County Court was whether the dog should be destroyed as a result of this conviction.*


maybe if she followed this advice from DDA watch , lennox wouldn`t be in this position.


> Please remember: If your dog is seized - Do not sign anything without reading and understanding it, if you sign your dog over to the authorities, they can destroy your dog. You do not have to sign your dog over no matter what you may be told. If your dog is destroyed there is nothing we can do about it. If you need support or advice if affected by the Dangerous Dogs Act, please contact us via email: [email protected] or via our helpline telephone numbers: 0844 844 2990 or 0844 844 0802 and in emergency: 0794 1020 754


yet another great establishment the barnes family lead up the garden path.


> The barnes then had the nerve to say that DDA Watch received the donations, no they didn't, DDA Watch received a very small amount of money late last year, prior to that they received nothing. What DDA Watch received doesn't even amount to the same amount that I know somone was donating on a regular basis.
> 
> So, as you can see, they cannot even keep the same lies, either they did or didn't accept donations. They HAVE always accepted donations up until the Discussions page appeared on facebook. It is only when they realised that not veryone was willing to automatically believe them on every point and they realised that they can be arrested that they set about claiming that they have never asked for donations.
> 
> We have all been duped as to what the donation money was for, and as hard as that is to accept, please accept it and come forward. This is illegal and it is called under our law as receiving money or goods by deception. It is a criminal offence to willingly state that the donation money is for something that it isn't - that is the deception part. They have also commited fraud in the many forged documents that many of us were to believe were true.
> 
> I myself stand by Lennox, I always will, but I think this poor boy has been through enough already without his family using him for their own illgotten means. Craig now drives a lovely sporty BMW, have a look on Google at their house, what a lovely red banger (no offence intended to anyone who drives an older car, as there is nothing wrong in that) sitting on their drive - this was their car before the donations came flooding in. They were so skint they couldn't even afford petrol money, yet now he has a new BMW? You don't get far in a Beamer before your tank needs refilling either.
> 
> None of this is hearsay, it is all facts that can be checked up on and that is the difference between believing and being told something. Please, by all means stay faithful to Lennox, but do have a look at the truth that is there.


----------



## Guest

Snoringbear said:


> Thanks, but is that also said on the EGAR website or in any other press release? From what I've seen of the Lemmings etc site and fb page it seems to be the worst of the anti-Lennox propaganda brigade and I've not seen anything to convince me otherwise.


it is on the EGAR facebook page , some comments / statements are being removed though when there is no one there to administer the page! as soon as they are around the statements go up again this is sadly due to the attacks made on them


----------



## Snoringbear

diablo said:


> yes you are when it`s all actually out there in plain cold fact that lennox`s owners never ever sought to have him exempted , caroline barnes entered a guilty plea as stated here in court documents , thus sealing lennox`s fate herself 2012 NICA 19
> 
> maybe if she followed this advice from DDA watch , lennox wouldn`t be in this position.
> 
> yet another great establishment the barnes family lead up the garden path.


The advice given by DDAWatch is given for when the dog is seized, not in a court case two years later. If you sign the paperwork on seizure you are admitting the dog is a pitbull and also giving your permission for it to be destroyed with no hope of legal recourse. It's completely different DDAWatch have commented that an arrangement was never made to receive any money from the Save Lennox campaign Save lennox, gossip, donation *oh my!* | Facebook


----------



## Guest

Snoringbear said:


> The advice given by DDAWatch is given for when the dog is seized, not in a court case two years later. If you sign the paperwork on seizure you are admitting the dog is a pitbull and also giving your permission for it to be destroyed with no hope of legal recourse. It's completely different DDAWatch have commented that an arrangement was never made to receive any money from the Save Lennox campaign Save lennox, gossip, donation *oh my!* | Facebook


caroline barnes admitted / accepted lennox was of type , thus admitting he is / was a pit bull , she pled guilty in court , see the court documents stating she entered a guilty plea.
had she followed dda watches advice before it ever got as far as court maybe she wouldn`t have been in the position she is now in.


----------



## Snoringbear

diablo said:


> caroline barnes admitted / accepted lennox was of type , thus admitting he is / was a pit bull , she pled guilty in court , see the court documents stating she entered a guilty plea.
> had she followed dda watches advice before it ever got as far as court maybe she wouldn`t have been in the position she is now in.


You seem to have misunderstood several things. Firstly the advice of DDAWatch which is specifically in regard to the moment a dog is seized, not in court two years later as mentioned in the document you've linked dated 12/06/12, which I clarified previously. Also that the DDA works in the opposite way to any other law in force in that it is guilty until proven innocent, therefore working by reverse burden of proof. In any other crime it is innocent till proven guilty and on the onus of the prosecution to prove guilt. When a dog is seized under the DDA it is the opposite. Once a dog is deemed pitbull type it is upto the defence to prove otherwise. Whatever her decision was at the time would have been down to her legal team, which I imagine would have been down to ameliorating criminal charges in a situation quite irrelevant to your quote from DDAWatch. I can't see how a decision made two years after the dog was seized would have put her in that position.


----------



## Guest

Snoringbear said:


> You seem to have misunderstood several things. Firstly the advice of DDAWatch which is specifically in regard to the moment a dog is seized, not in court two years later as mentioned in the document you've linked dated 12/06/12, which I clarified previously. Also that the DDA works in the opposite way to any other law in force in that it is guilty until proven innocent, therefore working by reverse burden of proof. In any other crime it is innocent till proven guilty and on the onus of the prosecution to prove guilt. When a dog is seized under the DDA it is the opposite. Once a dog is deemed pitbull type it is upto the defence to prove otherwise. Whatever her decision was at the time would have been down to her legal team, which I imagine would have been down to ameliorating criminal charges in a situation quite irrelevant to your quote from DDAWatch. I can't see how a decision made two years after the dog was seized would have put her in that position.


i know what it meant when i posted the dda watch advice , i`m probably not coming across very well i think you`ve misunderstood me i know it can`t happen 2 years after the event!
whatever you feel about the case it still don`t explain a few things , for one , i`d like to know what they`ve done with the `donations` which clearly werent for lennox or to fight his cause. they`ve faught the case with public funding all along [legal aid] info pertaining to that can be requested under the `freedom of information act` so i`ve read.
what i am is angry they`ve used their dog to `con` genuine supporters into giving them money.


----------



## Guest

and you know when the lives of pets who have nothing at all to do with the campaign are put at risk , all gets a bit ridiculous really doesn`t it ?
call themselves animal lovers!
Veterinarians Plea To Lennox Army


----------



## Tigerneko

Personally I think some of these so called supporters have ruined much of the small glimmer of hope Lennox may have had through those sorts of emails and nasty/threatening emails, tweets and facebook messages sent to officials involved with the case. Why would anyone want to help out a group of nasty, threatening people? I'm not saying all the supporters are bad but it is just a small handful which have ruined things BIG TIME for the 'proper' supporters.

This case has gone so far off the map from what is really important. It's starting to be about what 'side' people take. Tbh people need to FORGET the Barnes family and just ask for help for Lennox. That family have got no hope of getting him back in a million years so they should be out of the picture now and the focus shifted onto what else could be done.

However, I am also slightly inclined to believe that Lennox has already been PTS. Of course nobody knows this for sure, but it does all seem very odd about how cagey they are being about his death. Although, with the way the family have conducted themselves, I am not surprised they've been denied the chance to see him. I would've denied them as well. Lennox probably won't even remember them now, and they appear to have made very little in the way of enquiries about his wellbeing, so how much do they truly care?

Of course there are differing opinions and rumours flying around on both sides of the tale, I think now it's just a matter of choosing what you personally want to believe, there are so many 'facts' out there it's just brain melting!

I really hope something is done about it..... If he hasn't already been PTS, will BCC even make any sort of statement if/when he is PTS? Or will the first we know of it be when the Barnes's get their 'share' of his ashes back?


----------



## Julesky

diablo said:


> i know what it meant when i posted the dda watch advice , i`m probably not coming across very well i think you`ve misunderstood me i know it can`t happen 2 years after the event!
> whatever you feel about the case it still don`t explain a few things , for one , i`d like to know what they`ve done with the `donations` which clearly werent for lennox or to fight his cause. they`ve faught the case with public funding all along* [legal aid] *info pertaining to that can be requested under the `freedom of information act` so i`ve read.
> what i am is angry they`ve used their dog to `con` genuine supporters into giving them money.


Seriously. What is your problem here?
You've recounted *legal aid* enough.

Got issues with legal aid? or the miss use of public funds... three words.... JOHN TERRY TRIAL.

His maximum fine is 2,500 pounds.. a piddle id the proverbial park.Yet our taxes pay for that trial...
But it's ok, cause no one cares about him- cause he doesn't have a dog.

Take a step back diablo.

Why are you sooo antsy about this. 
I'm getting annoyed about people berating the family/disputing the money etc.. when all i really care about is wether the animal has received a fair and just ruling... all you seem to give a flying about is the family and the money... seriously.... draw a line.

You either know for a fact or the jury is out. You've given zero evidence for the former.


----------



## Julesky

Tigerneko said:


> Personally I think some of these so called supporters have ruined much of the small glimmer of hope Lennox may have had through those sorts of emails and nasty/threatening emails, tweets and facebook messages sent to officials involved with the case. Why would anyone want to help out a group of nasty, threatening people?


Agree absolutely. Hopefully the vast majority of people would realise that sane people don't threaten or intimidate, but crazies jump on the bandwagon!

I don't know what the family are 'alleged' to have done. But i'm sick of hearing about it. I really don't know how i would react in that situation so how can i say about people i don't know.
Point is dog was taken - be it a throwaway comment or not.. doesn't infer a death sentence... Is the dog a danger or not. End of?
Frankly i don't think enough proof has been comprehensively and publicly provided.


----------



## x PIXIE x

Ive lost track of this, i heard a few days ago that Lennox had been PTS? but other sources say they are still fighting for him??


----------



## Milliepoochie

And whilst all this continues one poor Lennox continues to waste away - with no / little mental stimulation in council kennel which is absolutely disgusting.

I think the family and the council should be ashamed of themselves.

There should be a time limit on how long these cases can last for the sake of the dogs health (which is MEANT to be the priority ) and also the fact that the case is being footed by legal aid.

Shoot me down if you want but I still believe poor Lennox should have been given a respectful end long ago. 

The full details of the case are NEVER going to be known by your average Tom, Dick or Harry - What we read in the papers / on websites is all limited and mostly speculation and hear say which is interpreted and writen by reporters to give the 'picture' which sells best.

At the end of the day I believe this case is no longer in the dogs best interests - Not that I would own a breed of 'type' but I couldnt see Millie linguishing away in a kennel for years - I couldnt do it to her. 

It takes a Much stronger person to see when an animals best interest are not at heart. I cant help but feel this case is no longer about Lennox.


----------



## frodos_electric_guitar

It's very sad. I suspect Lennox was dead long before 7am this morning, I find it curious that the council won't hand over his body. But maybe I'm just a suspicious person.

I have to agree with Milliepoochie, whilst I think the idea of removing a dog because of breed is ridiculous, if this is the way the law is then at very least things should not be allowed to drag on as this has. It became about sides and people rather than the poor dog that was no doubt very confused and scared through all of this.

Tragic case. All we can hope now is that the story of Lennox will not die and that changes will be made going forward.


----------



## Snoringbear

An update from VS's Facebook page:

"As far as the family know Lennox is to be put down at 7am this morning, around now. I am sick to my stomach. This case was lost the moment Lennox walked out the door with the Belfast Dog Wardens two years ago. I am disgusted at the Belfast City Council's inhumanity and basic common decency. They defend themselves by saying they are following law and they have to keep the public safe by doing this. They refused my offer to take him to a sanctuary in the U.S. where he would be away from the public and in peace, even though he is not a dangerous dog. They consistently refused to allow the family to see Lennox and say good bye to their dog and to have his body in the event that the deed is done. I now await news from the family."


----------



## Starlite

Yet more blood on your hands Belfast, shame on you!!

God Bless you Lennox, we tried xxx


----------



## Guest

Julesky said:


> Seriously. What is your problem here?
> You've recounted *legal aid* enough.
> 
> Got issues with legal aid? or the miss use of public funds... three words.... JOHN TERRY TRIAL.
> 
> His maximum fine is 2,500 pounds.. a piddle id the proverbial park.Yet our taxes pay for that trial...
> But it's ok, cause no one cares about him- cause he doesn't have a dog.
> 
> Take a step back diablo.
> 
> Why are you sooo antsy about this.
> I'm getting annoyed about people berating the family/disputing the money etc.. when all i really care about is wether the animal has received a fair and just ruling... all you seem to give a flying about is the family and the money... seriously.... draw a line.
> 
> You either know for a fact or the jury is out. You've given zero evidence for the former.


i`m antsy about this because the REAL victim was forgotten long ago while his owners drive round in their brand spanking new BMW all FACT that can be checked out!
theres PLENTY of evidence out there donations were taken , so WHERE have they all GONE??? as they sure weren`t for Lennox.


----------



## Tigerneko

I wonder if he has actually been PTS yet? If VS said they were due to do it at 7am, there should have been a statement by now, unless the council haven't bothered to inform anyone.

In a way, I am glad an ending has come to it all for Lennox, but it is a travesty that his safe release and exportation wasn't considered


----------



## Guest

Tigerneko said:


> I wonder if he has actually been PTS yet? If VS said they were due to do it at 7am, there should have been a statement by now, unless the council haven't bothered to inform anyone.
> 
> In a way, I am glad an ending has come to it all for Lennox, but it is a travesty that his safe release and exportation wasn't considered


he most probably was.
i`ve read he were signed over to victoria stilwell yesterday [think she confirmed it on her twitter feed , if not on her website] which begs the question , why leave it so late to do that ? why not much earlier on if that`s where they wanted him to be ?? for two years they had every opportunity to let someone else try for him , wasted so many other offers and peoples time , why ??

victoria stilwell`s quote.


> I have personally received the Barnes family's approval to take Lennox


----------



## Tigerneko

diablo said:


> he most probably was.
> i`ve read he were signed over to victoria stilwell yesterday [think she confirmed it on her twitter feed , if not on her website] which begs the question , why leave it so late to do that ? why not much earlier on if that`s where they wanted him to be ?? for two years they had every opportunity to let someone else try for him , wasted so many other offers and peoples time , why ??


But if he was signed over to her, then why would he be PTS? She never mentioned this on Facebook.

I don't quite know what or who to believe now, I just want to know if he's still alive or not.


----------



## Guest

Tigerneko said:


> But if he was signed over to her, then why would he be PTS? She never mentioned this on Facebook.
> 
> I don't quite know what or who to believe now, I just want to know if he's still alive or not.


just a clarification VS had the families approval to take him in APRIL!!!


> I have personally received the Barnes familys approval to take Lennox


Lennox's Last Chance | Victoria Stilwell Positively


----------



## Tigerneko

I don't think that quote really means she had him signed over - it just says that the Barnes gave her their approval, but the Barnes don't own him any more, so they don't have a say in what happens to him. However, like you say, if they had done that a long time ago then the outcome may be different.


----------



## Guest

actually i may be reading it wrong , she may have had their approval on the 4th of this month. 
they needed to sign him over if someone else were to try as in the case with what happened to bruce.


----------



## AngelEyes92

She has had approval from the family to take him over to the US. But of course, BCC turned them down flat. As they did with every other offer 

I really do hope this has been concluded, it's appalling that it was left to go on for so long, with no consideration for Lennox's wellbeing.


----------



## Guest

AngelEyes92 said:


> She has had approval from the family to take him over to the US. But of course, BCC turned them down flat. As they did with every other offer
> 
> I really do hope this has been concluded, it's appalling that it was left to go on for so long, with no consideration for Lennox's wellbeing.


BCC`s hands were tied , lennox was the subject of a COURT ORDER!
the family had until midnight last night to lodge another appeal from what i`ve read.


----------



## jenniferx

So he's dead. The council have released an official statement now.

Belfast City Council. News. Dangerous dog is put to sleep following final court decision.


----------



## Snoringbear

diablo said:


> BCC`s hands were tied , lennox was the subject of a COURT ORDER!
> 
> 
> 
> This is incorrect. I'll quote the relevant part from the link I posted yesterday:
> 
> "The NI Amendment of 2001 refers to a similar scheme defined in Statutory Rule 466. Quote:
> 
> "(2) Where an order is made under sub-paragraph (a) of Article 25C(3), Part III of the Dangerous Dogs Compensation and Exemption Schemes Order (Northern Ireland) 1991 (SR No. 466) shall have effect as if-"
> 
> Statutory Rule 466 is thought to be an important piece in the jigsaw as it is expected to describe the legal process by which owners must follow to save the life of their dog when an order is made by the court as an alternative to destruction.
> 
> Campaigners have painstakingly searched for the elusive document but the actual statutory rule could not be found online, which was rather strange and extremely frustrating. There were several references to it, and so it had to exist. Research was not helped by the fact that the Northern Ireland assembly suspended for four years between 2002 and 2007 and power reverted to the Northern Ireland Office, the NI Assembly was reinstated in May 2007.
> 
> Statutory Rules NI dating back to 1991 can be found online, but the SR 466 1991 is not listed and it has taken time to locate. It seems from this Order that *the District Council is responsible for running the exemption scheme *which directly affects the life and death of innocent pet dogs like Bruce in Northern Ireland."
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

jenniferx said:


> So he's dead. The council have released an official statement now.
> 
> Belfast City Council. News. Dangerous dog is put to sleep following final court decision.


all very sad. i hope he is now at peace.


----------



## x PIXIE x

Final announcement ftom BCC at 12 noon. lots of comments on FB saying RIP. 
if its true run free at the bridge lil man  BCC are scum for dragging it out this long


----------



## dobermummy

run free Lennox, may you now be truly free and at peace


----------



## Tigerneko

Here it is in writing 

"_Belfast City Council confirmed today that the dog Lennox, an illegal pit-bull terrier type, has been humanely put to sleep. This was in accordance with the Order of the County Court which was affirmed by the Northern Ireland Court of Appeal. Whilst there is an exemption scheme to which dogs of this type (pit-bull terrier type) may be admitted as an alternative to destruction, there were no such measures that could be applied in this case that would address the concerns relating to public safety. The Councils expert described the dog as one of the most unpredictable and dangerous dogs he had come across. Over the past two years, Council officials have been subjected to a sustained campaign of abuse including threats of violence and death threats. The Council has been in ongoing contact with the PSNI in relation to that. The Council regrets that the court action was necessary but would emphasise that the safety of the public remains its key priority_."

Run Free Lennox 

He was let down by so many who should have been there for him and could have done more. And once again there's reference to the disgusting 'campaigners' who felt that making threats would help. Poor, poor Lennox.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Run Free Lennox.... may the fight against BSL continue so you would not have been murdered in vain !!!


----------



## bluegirl

Run free Lennox.


----------



## kat&molly

Peace at last, Run Free.xx


----------



## Snoringbear

Tigerneko said:


> Here it is in writing
> 
> "_Belfast City Council confirmed today that the dog Lennox, an illegal pit-bull terrier type, has been humanely put to sleep. This was in accordance with the Order of the County Court which was affirmed by the Northern Ireland Court of Appeal. Whilst there is an exemption scheme to which dogs of this type (pit-bull terrier type) may be admitted as an alternative to destruction, there were no such measures that could be applied in this case that would address the concerns relating to public safety. The Councils expert described the dog as one of the most unpredictable and dangerous dogs he had come across. *Over the past two years, Council officials have been subjected to a sustained campaign of abuse including threats of violence and death threats. The Council has been in ongoing contact with the PSNI in relation to that. *The Council regrets that the court action was necessary but would emphasise that the safety of the public remains its key priority_."
> 
> Run Free Lennox
> 
> He was let down by so many who should have been there for him and could have done more. And once again there's reference to the disgusting 'campaigners' who felt that making threats would help. Poor, poor Lennox.


BCC have always protested their innocence and that they are the true victims in all of this. Mentioning this in their statement is irrelevant and unnecessary to the simple facts that need to be expressed in this release. All it's inclusion says to me is damage limitating, sympathy inducing PR and no other reason for it.


----------



## Guest

Snoringbear said:


> Statutory Rules NI dating back to 1991 can be found online, but the SR 466 1991 is not listed and it has taken time to locate. It seems from this Order that *the District Council is responsible for running the exemption scheme *which directly affects the life and death of innocent pet dogs like Bruce in Northern Ireland."


tbh , i`m sure everyone concerned was in possession of facts from what i`ve read elsewhere the CB couldn`t apply to have lennox exempted and given permission to travel because she plead guilty in court to owning a PB type dog!
i think theres a whole lot more to come out and then some!

i`m going to refrain from posting about what was and what wasn`t now because that`s not the issue anymore.


----------



## Quinzell

So saddened by what you have experienced in the last 2 years. 

Run free Lennox.


----------



## jenniferx

Well I am simply devastated and have shed many, many tears for this poor creature over the last two years. 

I don't believe in rainbow bridges or gentle euphemisms. 

A healthy young adult dog was seized, held for two years and finally killed without knowing that he was loved or why any of this had happened to him. I think BSL is sick, and I just hope that the high profile of Lennox will at the very least mean something for future dogs that may be saved because he died.

I know that those who have supported the plight of this dog will not forget or give up because he is gone.


----------



## Tigerneko

Snoringbear said:


> BCC have always protested their innocence and that they are the true victims in all of this. Mentioning this in their statement is irrelevant and unnecessary to the simple facts that need to be expressed in this release. All it's inclusion says to me is damage limitating, sympathy inducing PR and no other reason for it.


The only victims in this are Lennox and all the other poor 4 legged souls who have lost their lives due to BSL. Lennox's family are NOT victims, BCC are NOT victims. They are as guilty as each other.


----------



## simplysardonic

Run free Lennox
Gem, guide this boy over the Bridge & give him the love & affection he's been denied the last 2 years xxxx


----------



## SophieCyde

So , so sad ... I can only hope he is at peace now , r.i.p lennox  xx


----------



## Snoringbear

Tigerneko said:


> The only victims in this are Lennox and all the other poor 4 legged souls who have lost their lives due to BSL. Lennox's family are NOT victims, BCC are NOT victims. They are as guilty as each other.


You've missed the point of my comment.


----------



## Jugsmalone

RIP Lennox. So so sad.


----------



## Quinzell

Now that we know he has gone please lets not turn this thread into a bitch fest. We've been there, done that. We all have our own opinions and should respect that. We've all had our say.

Anyone who wants to tarnish the names of anyone involved do it elsewhere.

Lets remember what has happened and that a dog has unnecessarily been killed.

I would urge everyone who has read this thread to see what they can do to stop BSL.


----------



## Guest

Snoringbear said:


> You've missed the point of my comment.


go across to the councils facebook page right now , see whats taking place over there , is it really any wonder it came to all this , ask yourself. theres comments upon comments of death threats on that page the fight for BSL will never get anywhere if people cannot be calm. i`m not really surprised the council didn`t / couldn`t back down or the courts when all that was going on it did lennox a huge disservice.


----------



## Quinzell

diablo said:


> go across to the councils facebook page right now , see whats taking place over there , is it really any wonder it came to all this , ask yourself. theres comments upon comments of death threats on that page the fight for BSL will never get anywhere if people cannot be calm. i`m not really surprised the council didn`t / couldn`t back down or the courts when all that was going on it did lennox a huge disservice.


Diablo, I have read and respected every little thing that you have read about this situation. I don't agree with a lot of it, but that's not the point.

The dog is DEAD....he's not coming back. What's done is done. Move freaking on and stop constantly trying to make people share your opinion.

I doubt that there's a single person here that would advocate any threats like that so your point is wasted.


----------



## we love bsh's

I wish that now they have got what they want that they now feel guilty.

R.I.P lad.


----------



## Horse and Hound

I never thought the death of someone elses dog would have such an effect on me but I shed a fair few tears this morning when I read the update. I can't wait to go home and cuddle my two babies tonight.

As Gandhi said, "The greatness of a nation and it's moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated".

Remember this BCC. There is blood on your hands.

RIP Lennox, I hope you are now at peace gorgeous boy.


----------



## Paws&Claws

Goodnight Lennox. You will do so much for your breed now. You are finally free at last, just not in our world xxx


----------



## Nellybelly

This is disgusting

I really hoped it wouldn't end this way.

Poor poor Lennox. RIP.


----------



## Tigerneko

Snoringbear said:


> You've missed the point of my comment.


I don't think I did at all, I was saying what you appeared to be implying, that BCC aren't the victims that they're making themselves out to be. It doesn't really matter now anyway because lennox is gone.


----------



## westie~ma

At peace now xx Run free Lennox xx  

The whys and wherefors can carry on, as far as I'm concerned the way Lennox was treated while in the "care" of BCC is dispicable and those individuals responsible need to take a long hard look at themselves in the mirror, your judgement day will come. For now you have to live with yourselves knowing what you have put that poor dog through. Shame on you.


----------



## Thorne

So sad, but at least the poor boy is free from the prison he's been locked away in for far too many months.

RIP Lennox, hopefully he won't have died in vain and that the many eyes opened by his plight will join those who already stand against BSL.


----------



## Guest

LouiseH said:


> Diablo, I have read and respected every little thing that you have read about this situation. I don't agree with a lot of it, but that's not the point.
> 
> The dog is DEAD....he's not coming back. What's done is done. Move freaking on and stop constantly trying to make people share your opinion.
> 
> I doubt that there's a single person here that would advocate any threats like that so your point is wasted.


i`m not asking for people to share my opinion just putting across another point of view , theres blame on both sides and i reckon a lot more is going on behind the scenes that folks don`t expect , time will tell.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Poor Lennox yet again another dog let down by us humans who think we are so bloody superior...... a tear is shed by many for this poor boy. In some respects a welcome relief for him after living that life for 2 yrs  but why the offer of him going with Victoria was not allowed I will never understand....

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Lennox and play again free from ignorance.... free from prejudice x


----------



## sianrees1979

R.I.P lennox


----------



## Fifi McK

Sadden to hear that Lennox was pts :crying:
Shame on BCC :glare:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Cant believe they actually went ahead especially after reading this in the local paper the other day, I thought there maybe hope for him but .....

North West Evening Mail | News | Life of illegal Barrow dog spared by court

Run free at the bridge brave Lennox xxx


----------



## skip

RIP little one,run free


----------



## mummyschnauzer

The very sad thing about all this is the very long time it took, for the decision to end his life. So sad for everyone personally involved in this whole sad sorry affair.

Lennox's life might have ended but don't let it be in vain, lets fight on to change legislation so that no other dog will ever have to suffer in this way EVER AGAIN, at the hands of people who clearly don't care one way or another.


----------



## Izzysmummy

I just heard the news on the radio at lunchtime. Run free at the bridge Lennox, a much better place than the prison you were in!


----------



## Grace_Lily

Run free at the bridge you poor boy, I'm so sorry that humans have failed you


----------



## RockRomantic

run free Lennox, you touched many hearts, im sorry it ended up like this. X


----------



## Guest

just gets better
'Bomb warning' at Belfast City Council - UTV Live News


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

A sad sad day.

RIP Lennox, you are now in a world without judgement!


----------



## Milliepoochie

diablo said:


> just gets better
> 'Bomb warning' at Belfast City Council - UTV Live News


Well going by some of the messages on BCC FB page and the language used by half of the so called 'campaigners' it doesnt suprise me.

How they expect to be taken seriously I dont know.

Why this case was allowed to go on for so long letting emotions run high.

I personally was relieved for Lennox this morning.

He is know longer a chess piece in a sick political game.


----------



## Hiafa123

Milliepoochie said:


> Well going by some of the messages on BCC FB page and the language used by half of the so called 'campaigners' it doesnt suprise me.
> 
> How they expect to be taken seriously I dont know.
> 
> Why this case was allowed to go on for so long letting emotions run high.
> 
> I personally was relieved for Lennox this morning.
> 
> He is know longer a chess piece in a sick political game.


I agree with what you have said Milliepoochie...the only ones to gain anything were the solicitors and barristers on the case. Death threats to Councillors etc is totally shocking


----------



## Howl

Cynical perhaps but I suspect he may have gone to rainbow bridge awhile ago. 
Not necessarily because of the lack of family visitation but the court expert saying he was the most dangerous dog they had come across or something. It just sounds exaggerated fabrication to cover tracks. They had 2 years to show evidence of aggression or a glimpse at the assessment process. 
That and the multiple offers for international rehoming despite the issues surrounding export it would have allowed them to "pass the buck" and responsibility on to customs or someone else. Which I would have thought they would have taken to prevent this kind of thing, unless he was already dead. 
Granted any real evidence would have been ignored by many of his supporters but it would have made them appear more rational. 
Allowing it to linger for 2 years only made supporters believe they have a case. Whether stringing it out was intentional or the sad result of a lot of legal processes it was wrong.


----------



## Malmum

Milliepoochie said:


> I personally was relieved for Lennox this morning.
> 
> He is know longer a chess piece in a sick political game.


Well said Milliepoochie, my thoughts for a very long time too. No justice in this awful world at times.  How can this law be allowed to continue? when we are supposed to be a civilised, dog loving nation!

Run free at the bridge sweet boy, you haven't died in vain and your case will help many other lovely dogs such as yourself. Enjoy your freedom at last and we will all keep you close to our hearts. xxx


----------



## Horse and Hound

Thing is I actually think it was more a "pride" thing with BCC, couldn't be seen to back down.

The emotions surrounding this case are very, very charged and I don't feel we have heard the end of it. But I can't sympathise with anyone at BCC who was involved you know. As wrong as the death threats and bomb threats are...I really can't help but feel they have brought this on themselves.

That makes me such a horrible person. :blushing:


----------



## AngelEyes92

Horse and Hound said:


> Thing is I actually think it was more a "pride" thing with BCC, couldn't be seen to back down.
> 
> The emotions surrounding this case are very, very charged and I don't feel we have heard the end of it. But I can't sympathise with anyone at BCC who was involved you know. As wrong as the death threats and bomb threats are...I really can't help but feel they have brought this on themselves.
> 
> That makes me such a horrible person. :blushing:


I completely agree- plus, it sends a warning to those wishing to challenge their authority in the future. What a shame. I'm gutted for the family, but Lennox is in a better place.

He was too good for this cruel world.


----------



## lozb

Run Free Sweet Boy. 
He'll never be forgotten.


----------



## kateh8888

Heartbreaking decision. I too believe that perhaps Lennox was pts a while ago. What other reason could there possibly be for not returning his body. I hope the family have the fight left in them to challenge this.

Run free Lennox. You are now safe xx


----------



## rottie

Very sad. I can't even imagine how the owners feel right now


----------



## Muze

Poor Len, at least no more suffering.

I think there were so many people quietly hoping for a happy ending, even today, for his case.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

diablo said:


> just gets better
> 'Bomb warning' at Belfast City Council - UTV Live News


"Councillor" Rodgers is quite clearly a knob end (I think that's a medical term?)


----------



## Guest

Elmo the Bear said:


> "Councillor" Rodgers is quite clearly a knob end (I think that's a medical term?)


and that he may well be , still it isnt the way BSL should be fought as that will get any dog nowhere fast.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

diablo said:


> and that he may well be , still it isnt the way BSL should be fought as that will get any dog nowhere fast.


So democracy means that if I call councillor Rodgers a knob he can murder a dog?.... you're drifting into the "talking tosh" realms (usually the domain of only me and a few others).

What happens in a democracy is that the will of the people decides; in this case and in the absence of a massive campaign to have Lennox killed, democracy failed miserably.. the reason being is that you don't actually have democracy you have a republic (odd in NI) where you elect people who can afford to be MPs and they decide for you...

Revolution doesn't come by writing a stern letter to your MP... what comes from that is nothing...a part from badly written laws carried out by unelected judges.

Incidentally - killing your hostage after or because of threats is usually called kidnap or false imprisonment and murder.


----------



## Guest

Elmo the Bear said:


> So democracy means that if I call councillor Rodgers a knob he can murder a dog?


 didn`t say that did i?
bomb and death threats really are NOT the way to go , end of.
you saying that , is a bit like me saying you justify those kind of threats


----------



## Elmo the Bear

diablo said:


> didn`t say that did i?
> bomb and death threats really are NOT the way to go , end of.
> you saying that , is a bit like me saying you justify those kind of threats


But your post infers that the "threats" had some bearing on the execution of a dog. Is it not right that justice is the will of the people and the enforcement of the will of the people is the only consideration? "bonis nocet quisqus malis perpercit"


----------



## Guest

Elmo the Bear said:


> But your post infers that the "threats" had some bearing on the execution of a dog. Is it not right that justice is the will of the people and the enforcement of the will of the people is the only consideration? "bonis nocet quisqus malis perpercit"


everyday thousands of dogs are put to sleep in rescues everyday , does that mean we should send each rescue bomb and death threats ?? i`m extremely sad that lennox was pts but he is one dog , there are hundreds if not thousands out there out there that still need peoples help , bomb and death threats aren`t okay by me when trying to fight BSL [can`t speak for anyone else] they do nothing useful and tarnish the memory of a dog [and every other dog that has died because of this legislation] who should have always been the most important things in this sad campaign , yet he and those like him were not and never were.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

No one will ever know the truth but it is being suggested that these 'so called' bomb threats were actually instigated by a BCC employee.

Just saying.... Don't shoot the messenger.......


But my opinion would be that there has been so many lies around this whole case that it wouldn't surprise me ..... O yeah and also it has been reported by several people from around the world that when they have called the council to complaint and put there point into the pot BCC staff members have been laughing, making animal noises and hanging up the telephone...... Not really a professional conduct in my opinion hmy:


----------



## Elmo the Bear

diablo said:


> everyday thousands of dogs are put to sleep in rescues everyday , .


because there is no alternative; comparing the actions of those in rescue centres who try their very best to help or rehome dogs to the actions of a council who simply ignored all alternatives and killed a dog for no reason other than the law, arrived at by means outwith the will of the people it is suppose to protect, allowed them to.

Simply because the "laws allows" does not make it right.

So your alternative to threats of insurrection is .........................?


----------



## Guest

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> O yeah and also it has been reported by several people from around the world that when they have called the council to complaint and put there point into the pot BCC staff members have been laughing, making animal noises and hanging up the telephone...... Not really a professional conduct in my opinion hmy:


don`t believe that for one second i seriously think they had far more important issues to deal with , btw , seen the article , hardly a reliable `media` source.


----------



## Malmum

Democracy doesn't mean you can break the law though, even if it is a ludicrous one. Once he was deemed a Pitbull how could he have been re homed? We have all seen recent TV progs where dogs who have been seized for doing nothing wrong other than look 'type' have been killed because under the law they are banned so can't be passed on. If Lennox really did lunge at those wardens I suppose his fate was well and truly sealed right from the off. 
Terrible though because Marty is dodgy of strangers and could easily lunge at someone trying to handle him if they came in my house but of course he would be spared for being a normal dog because he isn't 'type'. 

So very very sad isn't it?


----------



## wacky69

R.I.P Lennox!


----------



## SophieCyde

Victoria Rebukes BCC Representative on the Radio | Victoria Stilwell Positively

Victoria Stilwell debating with a member of the council


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Malmum said:


> Democracy doesn't mean you can break the law though,


But it does mean you (the people) can make the law..... what we have is not democracy, this law was not made by the people. If the law is not made by the people it is not democratic (nor in the literal term, actually "law") and therefore cannot be "broken".


----------



## Snoringbear

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> No one will ever know the truth but it is being suggested that these 'so called' bomb threats were actually instigated by a BCC employee.
> 
> Just saying.... Don't shoot the messenger.......
> 
> But my opinion would be that there has been so many lies around this whole case that it wouldn't surprise me ..... O yeah and also it has been reported by several people from around the world that when they have called the council to complaint and put there point into the pot BCC staff members have been laughing, making animal noises and hanging up the telephone...... Not really a professional conduct in my opinion hmy:


When I saw the article regarding the bomb threat my first thought was that it was instigated by BCC to be honest. The article says "A councillor has told UTV he *believes *the bomb scare at a Belfast City Council building is linked to the unsuccessful campaign to save Lennox the dog." I can't believe that people think that someone's unconfirmed assumption makes it fact. it's no different to me saying "I believe it was BCC attempting to make the Lennox supporters look like scum to divert attention away from all we've done."


----------



## Horse and Hound

Snoringbear said:


> When I saw the article regarding the bomb threat my first thought was that it was instigated by BCC to be honest. The article says "A councillor has told UTV he *believes *the bomb scare at a Belfast City Council building is linked to the unsuccessful campaign to save Lennox the dog." I can't believe that people think that someone's unconfirmed assumption makes it fact. it's no different to me saying "I believe it was BCC attempting to make the Lennox supporters look like scum to divert attention away from all we've done."


Exactly, there is no FACT to link the bomb scare to the campaign, more ******** if you ask me to justify what they did and make them appear the victims.

Victoria Stillwell was superb in that debate. My admiration for that woman has doubled over the last week or so.


----------



## jenniferx

I see that the First Minister of NI has written to the relevant minister for a review of DDL. Similarly the two largest vet associations in NI released a statement yesterday to say they support changes in the law for "deed not breed"- hopefully the death of Lennox will be the catalyst required to make lasting change. 

I also see that BCC have refused to even return Len's collar to the family  And that they didn't inform the family that he had been destroyed- they heard this second hand from Victoria Stilwell- I too think she has been marvellous throughout all of this. There is such a lot of speculation/conspiracy theories abound about how and when Lennox died; I'm not sure that I believe that he was killed long ago- it would require so much collusion on the part of too many people to keep something like that secret, with serious legal consequences given it was an active court case. To be honest I think it is much more likely that the refusal of the council to allow a final visit/return of the carcass is down to the churlish "one-up-manship" attitude that they have displayed throughout.


----------



## Quinzell

Sadly, I now do believe that he was destroyed some time ago also. There are just too many things that don't add up and the fact that there hasn't been a single sighting of him for quite some time now is all very odd to me.

I was reading a sad post from another shelter that had been homing a number of seized dogs following a dog fighting ring bust. All dogs were being held whilst the breed/BSL was determined. They were held for months. During this time puppies were born to some of the dogs. During this time other dogs lost their lives because there was no room at the shelter. Yesterday morning all dogs (including the puppies) were destroyed. Senseless.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

diablo said:


> don`t believe that for one second i seriously think they had far more important issues to deal with , btw , seen the article , hardly a reliable `media` source.


I've not seen any specific article, I' ve been reading individual comments made by various people across the world on various websites, forums and discussion boards !


----------



## Snoringbear

A couple of interesting articles.

Canine Aggression Issues with Jim Crosby: Lennox: The gloves come off.

Star of 'It's Me or the Dog' says Council members threatened her


----------



## lindr76

I'm not here to debate with anyone yet again Lennox,God rest him is gone, but I would like anyone who would like to to please sign here

Animals Petition: Lennox Law | Change.org

This is my own petition,I hold all rights to it an give permission for it to be cross posted to any social media network or forum.
Thanks,Lind x


----------

